# Coffee,Tea,ACV,AVJ,Ayurvedic&Powders Challenge 2014



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Beautiful Ladies!

Happy 20-14! Let's get this Challenge Started. 

Let's Pull out all those Coffee, Tea, ACV, AVJ, Ayurvedic & Powders.

I'm Ready to have a Fun Filled Year!

The Reason you are being _'Mentioned' _in this Thread is because you participated in the 2013 Challenge.

You can list what you're using or Just go ahead and Post.

**Only requirement - No random posts PLEASE. If you have a question, please take advantage of the Search Function. Or....please pm a Member.**

Thank you!

Now Let's Get our Challenge On!

@DarkJoy
@NaiyaAi
@Lymegreen
@Americka
@Nix08
@WantNatural
@Imoan
@g.lo
@hair4today
@MaraWithLove
@CurlsBazillion
@TopShelf
@APrayer4Hair
@Bajanmum
@greenandchic
@SimJam
@Brownie518
@chebaby
@gennatay
@Ltown
@Aggie
@bajandoc86
@Firstborn2
@EnExitStageLeft
@zora
@lamaria211
@Seamonster
@nurseN98
@*Frisky*
@Lita
@Ogoma
@Ms. Tiki
@daviine
@divachyk
@lovelycurls
@Ann0804
@AtlantaJJ
@curlyhersheygirl
@jprayze
@BlkOnyx488
@xu93texas
@Babygrowth
@soonergirl
@NJ11
@SimplyWhole
@QueenAmaka
@Shay72
@felic1
@Nat1984
@Bosslady1
@hnntrr
@fatimablush
@NappyRina
@Honeytips
@phyl73
@Jobwright
@beauti
@ArrrBeee
@lovestarr
@tallowah
@morehairplease
@Jewell
@Renewed1
@grow
@BeautifullyExotic
@shortt29
@karenjoe
@Ari8
@ronie
@naturalagain2
@mshoneyfly
@bunnie82
@cutiebe2
@CodeRed
@againstallodds
@KiWiStyle
@Thann
@Saludable84
@strawbewie
@Minty
@Solila
@yodie
@hair4romheaven
@Bublin
@Ms_CoCo37
@tiffers
@laylaaa
@Rozlewis
@D.Lisha
@justhavingfun
@~NanCeBoTwin~
@HanaKuroi
@MGA2013
@Beamodel
@MileHighDiva
@faithVA
@AlliCat
@beautyaddict1913
@DominicanBrazilian82
@futureapl
@BranwenRosewood
@lisanaturally
@Xaragua
@Hyacinthe
@HairPleezeGrow
@Wenbev
@kxlot79
@Duchess007
@biancaelyse
@MyAngelEyez~C~U
@ilong
@FelaShrine
@Rnjones
@z3000zee
@MayaNatural
@SingBrina
@Smiley79
@IronButterfly
@Meritamen
@toaster
@Angelbean
@myfaithrising

Let's Get Started!


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the mention!!  My goal in 2014 is to continue with the weekly treatment of henna or fenugreek.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 30, 2013)

ok im still tryna get my stuff together. i really have to go back and read the other threads because i dont know anything lol.

i went to mountain rose herbs but the shipping was $12.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for mentioning me I really want to be consistent with my treatments this time around!


----------



## Americka (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, I'll admit that I fell off with this one. I have some fenugreek powders as well as some teas/coffees in my stash. Thanks for the mention, T!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for mentioning me. I plan to use henna at least once every month and coffee, tea, Ayurvedic oils, and ACV weekly.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just purchased fenugreek and marshmallow root, I have tons of henna I want to use up

I plan to do a weekly fenugreek paste (I'm loving it) marshmallow tea rinse and I'm going incorporate Henna back in rotation perhaps once a month.

I'm infusing coffee in oil-my plan is to strain the oil and whip it with shea butter 

Oh can I join this challenge...This is my first "real" challenge...I'm excited


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm all up in this joint... Thanks T   

*I'm going get fenugreek powder today.  
*I still will henna semi monthly  
*I will continue tea rinses  - Fenugreek,    Marshmallow root
*Continue with KV oils as HOT's


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2013)

I got the tea rinsing down. I want to learn how best to use coffee in 2014. 

My tea staples will remain: slippery elm, marshmallow root, burdock root, moringa and bamboo. I will sample others along the way.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been resting for a while, but Im going to think of a master plan. So far, marshmallow, oat straw and lavender are my friends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

Hibiscus30


:welcome3:

Glad to Have You!


----------



## veesweets (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd like to join! 

I'll be using tea, ACV, and AVJ/gel throughout the year. I'd like to stay more consistent with the tea and ACV rinses. 
For teas I'll be using oolong, rooibos, fenugreek, burdock, green, and black. Incorporating more as the year progresses. 

I still have some keravada oils and HV cocasta shikakai oil that I'll be using as well.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll be doing my tea rinse with coconut milk every 4 days or so. Trying not to get too complicated or else I know I won't stick to it.

I do love steeping my tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

veesweets


  We're Glad to Have You.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in again for 2014. I'll be doing a weekly tea rinse. I'm trying to move through my stash of black, sage, nettle, fennel, and peppermint teas over the next two months.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

You'd have to be out your mind to think I wasnt in this one for 2014!  Thanks for the tag IDareT'sHair! 

Doing henna today. Will update all my challenges after it's done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so Happy to Have all You Ladies back for 2014.

We're Going to Have A Good Time this Year getting our Rinsing on.....


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

You are a fabulous hostess IDareT'sHair! Thanks for doing it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

DarkJoy

You're welcome Ms. DJ!

Ladies Please keep all the delicious & wonderful flowers, herbs and teas coming!:lovedrool:


----------



## nurseN98 (Dec 30, 2013)

I forgot all about this SMH... I have been neglecting my hair horribly. I'm surprised I still have some left on top of my head.

For 2014 my goal is to take care of and pamper myself more so I'm gonna give this challenge another go. I'll be doing weekly rinses. I still have a bunch of nettle left so I'll be moving through that first. The coffee didn't really do anything for me....black tea worked a little better for shedding but not that great either. I'm gonna research and report back what else i'll be trying.

Thanks for the mention IDareT'sHair


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

IN!.......


----------



## Ari8 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, OP
Thanks for the mention.  Sadly, I will have to sit this out as I'm starting over with my hair, working on it from the inside out.  Besides, I concluded that my hair hates ACV. 
Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

Ari8

We Wish you all the Best in your Journey.

The Door is always open Here should you need us.

Who knows?  You may discover some Teas, Ayurvedics or Powders that work well for you.

Apple Cider Vinegar isn't the only thing listed.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 30, 2013)

I definitely fell off and got lazy as my hair got longer. I will still be doing tea, coffee, and ACV rinses. I find that at this point it's better for my to put my henna and powders in conditioner and do glosses. I have way to much hair for my lazy self to do a full treatment. 

All that to say, I'm down!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2013)

YAY!!! I'm still down for this one as well! I am down right giddy over my homemade mud wash, ACV rinse, mayo,egg & Honey DC, my glorious concoction of oils, and my aloe juice.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tag I am all in for this challenge


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in! I have so much stuff I need to try out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2013)

I would love to join you ladies. I use Ayurvedic powders, henna/indigo and tea rinses with my Chargin (sp?) Valley teas.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the Tag!!!
This is the only challenge I was consistent in 2013, will continue in 2014.
Will be using lots of 
ayruvedic powders, henna, Fenugreek paste - alternate every other week or once a month
Tea/ acv/avj rinses - every wash day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I will try this out. I will do my a.c.v rinses, colloidal oatmeal rinses,  beer rinses,  along with my tea rinses. My hair loves protein so this will be a fun addition to my weekly hair spa day.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 30, 2013)

Here are the things I will be using. I haven't tried most of the herbs in single blends yet so that'll be my goal. Some of the ayurvedic powders are to strong to use individually. 

Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Nettle
Horsetail
Coltsfoot
Burdock Root
Catnip
Oatstraw
Peppermint
Saw Palmetto
Blue Malva
Sage
Rosemary
Fenugreek
Chamomile

Henna
Cassia
Hibiscus Powder
Tulsi
Neem 
Aritha
Brahmi
Bhringraj
Orange Peel Powder
Lemon Peel Powder
Black Tea
Green Tea
Oolong Tea
Dark Roast Coffee

Honey Powder
Buttermilk Powder
Goats milk Powder
Irish Moss Powder

Rhassoul Clay
Bentonite Clay
Kaolin Clay
Sea Clay

Aloe Vera Juice


----------



## daviine (Dec 30, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Thank you for mentioning me I really want to be consistent with my treatments this time around!





Americka said:


> Okay, I'll admit that I fell off with this one. I have some fenugreek powders as well as some teas/coffees in my stash. Thanks for the mention, T!



Thanks for the mention as well.  I still have the teas I bought last year.  I need to use them or at least figure out that this isn't for me and give them away.  Geesh. 

I'll be back in a few days to list what I have.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll continue using the following:


ACV & AVJ
Kalpi Tone
Meera Hair Wash
Henna & Hibiscus powder 
Keravada bhringraj & fenugreek oils
Vatika Oil & Frostng

I recently purchased bhringraj & indigo powders, and a Methi Sativa set from HV,  but I have not used them yet.

I love being a new henna head!  I think henna will take my retention to the next level,


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in,in,in!!! I am a tea girl and I have bags and bags of herbs to steep for this round. Right now I'm using a fenugreek tea to detangle, I also made a tea spritz to use as my final rinse with red rooibus as my base and sage, rosemary, lavender, burdock root and marshmallow root steeped in. I'm also using a coffee pomade which I'm loving right now. I was on vacay last week so I've been in the kitchen whipping up stuff like a mad scientist..  Lol


----------



## felic1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes I need to be in this challenge. And a bunch of others. I need to rededicate myself to all the potions that I have brewed and get to pouring them on my hair. Soon I will be snapping up a few new items....:flyingwit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

ajargon02 HairPleezeGrow

Welcome Ladies!

  Glad to have You Both


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

QUESTION:

Should I do a Henna/Aveda Black Malva Conditioner Gloss or a Henna/Indigo/Aveda Black Malva Conditioner Henna Gloss? 

I'm going for a glossy black color with the Henna Benefits. I plan to do them every month to every 2 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

My 2014 List Although not all exhaustive:

Coffee :
Right now using Columbian but will use any Dark Roast Blend i.e. French Roast, Breakfast

Teas:
Green
Black
Saw Palmetto
Nettle
Rosemary
Horsetail
Fengureek
Burdock Root
Oatstraw
Marshmallow Root
Peppermint
Red Roobis
Blueberry Leaf
Moringa
Hibiscus
 Sage

ACV Rinse:
Hairveda

*Henna & Indigo
*Body Art Quality Henna

Flowers:
Calendua
Blue Malva
Rose Petals
Chamomile


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> Should I do a Henna/Aveda Black Malva Conditioner Gloss or *a Henna/Indigo/Aveda Black Malva Conditioner Henna Gloss?*
> 
> *I'm going for a glossy black color *with the Henna Benefits. I plan to do them every month to every 2 months.


 
EnExitStageLeft

..................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

Steeping a Pot of Green Tea for tomorrow (Celestial Seasonings).

Brewed a Pot of Columbian Coffee

Will use HV's ACV Rinse too.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the mention! @IDareT'sHair

Last night I brewed a tea spray that I use under all my DCs and after conditioning/before the leave in:

Green tea
Fenugreek
Nettle
Burdock Root
Oolong
Peppermin

I think I'm going to start brewing in rose water again... I liked it when I did it a couple of years ago.

Also will be doing ACV rinses once a week after shampooing.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

I made my fenugreek paste by soaking fenugreek powder, rose and hibiscus powder overnight.  It made a paste so I portioned it out and put it in the freezer.   I don't normally do it like this do we shall see.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 30, 2013)

Steeping tea (Rooibos, Fenugreek, Nettle, Horsetail, Burdock Root, Peppermint) for tomorrows co-wash.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm going to continue with my daily tea/avj/distilled water spritz.  I'll do rinses as time allows.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 30, 2013)

I didn't participate much in the last challenge but I would like to be active this year. IdK where to start so I'll be reading the old thread as to not be lost.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in too.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

Used fenugreek for the first time but not typically as I've been reading.

I added a whole bunch of fenugreek powder straight up to henna (there was also shikakai, amla and tulsi in it). It rinsed out EASY. Just EASY with the fenugreek. WOW! My hair was soft after the rinse as well and I debated not DCing but did anyway. Did a TOR (Tea and Oil Rinse) ,with DC on top of Dabur Garlic Growth Mask on scalp and AO Island Naturals on ends.

This flat twist out is gone be gooooood...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> *I am in too.*


 
blackeyes31626

 Welcome Lady!  Glad you're here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Used fenugreek for the first time but not typically as I've been reading.
> 
> I added a whole bunch of fenugreek powder straight up to henna (there was also shikakai, amla and tulsi in it). It rinsed out EASY. Just EASY with the fenugreek. WOW! My hair was soft after the rinse as well and I debated not DCing but did anyway. *Did a TOR (Tea and Oil Rinse)* ,with DC on top of Dabur Garlic Growth Mask on scalp and AO Island Naturals on ends.
> 
> This flat twist out is gone be gooooood...


 
DarkJoy 

 Um where Nix08 at?  She likes this kinda stuff.

 Lawd a T-O-R


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 30, 2013)

My plan for 2014 is to use henna monthly, bhrami powder weekly and possibly continuing with black tea if it helps to decrease my shedding.


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 30, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Used fenugreek for the first time but not typically as I've been reading.
> 
> I added a whole bunch of fenugreek powder straight up to henna (there was also shikakai, amla and tulsi in it). It rinsed out EASY. Just EASY with the fenugreek. WOW! My hair was soft after the rinse as well and I debated not DCing but did anyway. Did a TOR (Tea and Oil Rinse) ,with DC on top of Dabur Garlic Growth Mask on scalp and AO Island Naturals on ends.
> 
> This flat twist out is gone be gooooood...


i will try to do a henna mix with fenugreek powder.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in. I will be doing Kalpi Tone glosses 1x a month beginning in February. I will add Irish Moss, coffee, or tea to my glosses.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 31, 2013)

I am ready for another year! Using henna and other ayurvedic powders, tea, coffee oil and neem oil.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the mention I'm still in.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Um where @Nix08 at? She likes this kinda stuff.
> 
> Lawd a T-O-R



 Me and my early bedtime 

 YES  I love it  I regularily do that, T-O-R.  I add coffee to it though...what would you call that?


----------



## jprayze (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad to be back in this challenge!  I'm going to continue with fenugreek tea for the most part, but will also be using up what I have...black, peppermint, rooibos, and bamboo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

Doing a *CAT* This Morning

Columbian Coffee under DC'er
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Green)


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 31, 2013)

Currently have a fenugreek mask on. First time using the powder version, I normally use the tea. I don't smell curry anything. Just a light hint of maple syrup


----------



## Solila (Dec 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Ty for tagging me luv! I'm biting!

I'm in for Irish Moss......and Fenugreek .

Although the later did me real dirty with a week long curry scent, I still have hope we can make it work.

Plus, I got 3 packs of this stuff. I gotta use my stash. LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the mention!  I plan to continue to henndigo and use AVJ throughout 2014, I also want to incorporate tea rinses by using teas like burdock root, slippery elm and black.  I'm going to order some more bamboo leaf tea but will consume that as oppose to rinsing with it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 31, 2013)

Did a tea rinse with Rooibos, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Burdock Root, Nettle, and Peppermint. Hair feels soft, strong and moisturized.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 31, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Currently have a fenugreek mask on. First time using the powder version, I normally use the tea. I don't smell curry anything. Just a light hint of maple syrup



Fenugreek powder made into a paste is a hit. I let the mixture sit over night added a little bit of oil and applied it to dry hair this morning. I smelled a light maple smell and I barely lost any shed hairs.   

I like fenugreek (powder or tea rinse) way better than black tea.   

Black tea tore my hair up. Left it extra dry and seriously tangled.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 31, 2013)

Omg. Speaking of the smell. I had prepoo overnight with fenugreek and amla oils. Forgot it was on yesterday and ran out to target.

Girls working the floor asking each other, "do you smell maple syrup? Where is it coming from?" I try to scurry away to another section and the little trollops follow sniffing the air!! Looking very hungry 

Then im in line and the cashier half my age looks at me and exclaims, "YOU SMELL LIKE MAPLE SYRUP!! I AM SO HUNGRY!" She leans over the check stand face aimed right for my head, and I pop backwards horrified this little girl is gonna start munching my fro!!!  It was all too reminiscent of these zombie apocalypse movies. 

I high tail it outta there terrified for my life 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tag. I stopped posting in the 2013 thread cause i stopped using black tea rinse. It worked great at stopping my shedding. Since the reason of my shedding was/is oiling my scalp or using any type of growth aids (ie hair vitamins), i just stopped doing all of that. Therefore no more need to rinse. 
I recently ordered some cassia and amla powder from hennasooq, but then my hair started acting up. So i'm waiting for things to settle again, before introducing anything new. So this year, i will be experimenting with the ayuverdic products.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for tagging me! I can't wait to get back to tea rinsing and henna now that I have relaxed hair. I plan on doing my first tea rinse for the yr on Friday.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2013)

DarkJoy  Now that's a great story! !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

@DarkJoy


Your Fro =


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 31, 2013)

DarkJoy

 I got tears in my eyes!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm going to make a fenugreek paste and let it sit overnight. I'll apply it tomorrow.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 31, 2013)

Beamodel 

Did you use the fenugreek on wet or dry hair?


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 31, 2013)

BranwenRosewood said:


> Beamodel  Did you use the fenugreek on wet or dry hair?



I used it on dry hair


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 31, 2013)

Beamodel

Did you shampoo or co-wash afterwards?


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello! Got my stuff ready.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 31, 2013)

BranwenRosewood said:


> Beamodel  Did you shampoo or co-wash afterwards?



I cowashed it out


----------



## Solila (Dec 31, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Did a tea rinse with Rooibos, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Burdock Root, Nettle, and Peppermint. Hair feels soft, strong and moisturized.



Wow, I drink 4 of those teas religiously and the other two go straight in my hair. Lol Good luck Rozlewis


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rinsed with my cleansing brew of aritha, shikakai, alma, and something else but I can't remember now.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so IN.........I will continue to do henna/amla once every two months, ACV rinse 2 times a month, oil scalp w/Vadik Herbs Brahmi-Amla Oil 2times a week. I still drink bamboo-T twice a day.  ...


----------



## toaster (Dec 31, 2013)

About to start my washing process right now! Will tea rinse with black tea as usual.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Omg. Speaking of the smell. I had prepoo overnight with fenugreek and amla oils. Forgot it was on yesterday and ran out to target.  Girls working the floor asking each other, "do you smell maple syrup? Where is it coming from?" I try to scurry away to another section and the little trollops follow sniffing the air!! Looking very hungry   Then im in line and the cashier half my age looks at me and exclaims, "YOU SMELL LIKE MAPLE SYRUP!! I AM SO HUNGRY!" She leans over the check stand face aimed right for my head, and I pop backwards horrified this little girl is gonna start munching my fro!!!  It was all too reminiscent of these zombie apocalypse movies.   I high tail it outta there terrified for my life   ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



HaHa!  This is too funny, I pictured the whole story, lol!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2014)

Solila said:


> Wow, I drink 4 of those teas religiously and the other two go straight in my hair. Lol Good luck Rozlewis



Solila, I have been using this combination for several months now and it works well for my hair. I use it on wash day and only co-wash day and its heavenly. Leaves hair strong and moisturized.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2014)

Argh How could I run out of hibiscus


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2014)

*aww snap I got the tag! I will try to be consistent in 2014 *


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 1, 2014)

I forgot to start the fenugreek paste last night . I'm gonna brew some nettle tea to rinse with when I finish drinking my chai tea.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2014)

I use tea mix once a month or as needed, i will be using:
Black, green tea bags
Nettle
Horsetail
Marshmallow
Fenugreek(have powder, don't know if i will be mixing too much work)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2014)

Ltown

Hi Ms. Ltown


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 2, 2014)

I will continue with my ACV/tea tree rinse. This helps tremendously with my scalp eczema


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2014)

Steeping Fenugreek for tomorrow.  Threw a Rosemary Tea Bag in there for no good reason.

Will do a *CAT* tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 2, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I forgot to start the fenugreek paste last night . I'm gonna brew some nettle tea to rinse with when I finish drinking my chai tea.



You trying to soak overnight? Why not try making the paste and using it right away? I know the mucilage is sought after, but....*shrug* won't hurt to try it...

That's my plan. Seemed to work great straight up in henna anyway.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 2, 2014)

DarkJoy  I wanted to soak it overnight for the mucilage. I'm going to experiment with doing it both ways. I just want to be able to rinse it out without having to cowash to get every bit of it out afterwards.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 2, 2014)

I kept putting off washing my hair yesterday so I did it this morning without a tea rinse. I plan to henna saturday.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 2, 2014)

Since I have all the qualifying items   I may as well join.  IDareT'sHair - please add me! 

Used my coffee trinity today:  TPS Coffee Conditioner to moisturize, HH Jar of Joe to seal, and BASK Java Bean & Honey Balm for a heavy seal.

I plan to purchase a small crockpot to make coffee oil. I have some coffee butter on hand so I'll be using that also.

I have some tea spritzers, and want to look into loose teas or tea bags for rinses.  I henna, and use some powders, mainly hibiscus.  

I have also been using AVJ to spritz and as a rinse, as well as ACV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2014)

Golden75

:welcome3:

So Happy To Have You!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 2, 2014)

Steeping my favorite blends of tea for this weeks wash day. My hair seems to love this stuff.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 2, 2014)

Tea rinse under dc and for final rinse

Dc: 
Fenugreek, green and black tea, nettle leaf tea.
Final rinse: 
Sage, chamomile, tulsi, horsetail, Rooibos, Peppermint.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 2, 2014)

Cant decide what to do to my hair tomorrow. So many options 

I have mint and ginger and garlic....maybe I'll start with that as a pre-poo...  with regular coconut oil. Dont need any repeats of that craziness at Target if I forget its in and try to run an errand so no fenugreek oil this time


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 2, 2014)

Finally restocked on hibiscus and also got more slippery elm,  marshmallow root,  saw palmetto.   So I'm currently brewing my 'all but the kitchen sink' mix. 

I'm also happy to report that henna is giving my hair a beautiful red wine colour. ..I just love it


----------



## veesweets (Jan 2, 2014)

spritzed with HV hydra silica mist, sealed with bask java and honey balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Cant decide what to do to my hair tomorrow. So many options
> 
> *I have mint and ginger and garlic....maybe I'll start with that as a pre-poo...  with regular coconut oil.* Dont need any repeats of that craziness at Target if I forget its in and try to run an errand so no fenugreek oil this time


 
DarkJoy 

 Nice Pre-Rx



Nix08 said:


> Finally restocked on hibiscus and also got more *slippery elm, *marshmallow root, saw palmetto. So I'm currently brewing my 'all but the kitchen sink' mix.
> 
> I'm also happy to report that henna is giving my hair a beautiful red wine colour. ..I just love it


 
Nix08

 I need to add this to my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2014)

Using SSI's Coconut Pre-Rx overnight.  It has AVJ and Agave Nectar in it.


----------



## Shifra (Jan 2, 2014)

I’d like to officially join the 2014 challenge. I’ve been using ayurvedic powders since April 2013 and teas as of September 2013. I’ve since read the entire 2012 & 2013 threads. I am so grateful to have found the tea threads and your wise suggestions.  I attribute my *healthy* increased growth rate to both ayurvedic treatments and herbal tea rinses. I managed to retain and go from BSB to full healthy BSL in 3 months. I have since been ‘politely’ weave checked twice… by my mother. 
- I CLEANSE/RINSE my hair with:
*1 tsp Shikakai, 1 tsp neem, 2 tsps brahmi *powders in 3 cups of water
- TEA SPRITZ under DC/ steam:
*Nettle, horsetail, hibiscus, rosehip and marshmallow root *(I also drink a cup of this mixture + oolong tea everyday)
- I include the following to all my DCs:
Approx. 1 tsp honey, 1/2 tsp *Fenugreek* powder paste ice cube*, ¼ tsp *brahmi *powder, ¼ tsp *mahabhringraj* powder, ¼ tsp *aloe vera* powder and 1 ice cube* of *slippery elm tea*, oil (coconut in summer or castor in winter)
- FINAL RINSE:
1 capful of *ACV* in 3 cups of water
Henna 1 x month.
*It may sound like multiple steps, however I prepare the fenugreek powder and slippery elm paste mixes, freeze in a plastic baggy then break into small chunks. I’m still using the batch I prepared 2 months ago. 
The addition of teas has only added 5 minutes to my wash routine but has resulted in the most luxurious hair I’ve ever had with no split ends!
I look forward to trying:
Coffee rinses
Moringa powder (mainly to drink)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2014)

Shifra I really like your reggie  I like that you've mentioned no split ends because that is something that I've observed since introducing the ayurvedics and I didn't really believe my eyes.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 3, 2014)

I put my oil mix of Amla/Brahmi/Vatika on my scalp last night and hair. I plan on washing either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Shifra

Thank You!  Really happy to have you.  And thanks for such a detailed post.


----------



## Solila (Jan 3, 2014)

Irish mossing as we speak!!  I dont know why, maybe its the heat, but it smells like buttered toast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Doing a *CAT*

*C*olumbian Coffee under my SSI DC'er
*A*CV Rinse (Hairveda)
*T*ea (Fenugreek & Rosemary Leaf Combo)


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 3, 2014)

In search of my finding more information on tea rinsing and ayurvedic herbs, I found this article that appears to have a lot of helpful information on how each herb benefit for your hair. I also created a new thread with all the herbs listed for easier viewing... Hope this link helps someone out. 

http://blackhair101.com/hair-care/li...ficial-to-hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Even though Ms. Be A Model @Beamodel placed the Lank to her "Timely" Research, I also wanted to Post her Thread on this Topic.

It can't hurt having this Posted in Multiple Places as we Begin Our 2014 Challenge.

This Timely Information Should Inspire us and Encourage Us to perhaps branch out (no pun intended) and Try some New things or at least remain Consistent throughout the Year.

Please also Post in her Thread on this Topic as well.  I cannot "Thank Her Enough" for doing this for Us.

Thank You,
Terri

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=714053


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

(For Next Wash Day) I'll either steep a Pot of:
Burdock Root
Marshmallow Root
Nettle 
Horsetail

Individually. 

 Not sure which one I will use yet?


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 3, 2014)

I want to do a henna treatment tonight.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 3, 2014)

Still spritzing with avj/distilled water/chamomile/burdock/marshmallow root mix for the next couple of weeks before making a new batch.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 4, 2014)

I spent 3 hours in the emergency room last night 

Do NOT under any circumstances get shikakai in your eyes! It is highly caustic!

That ish got in my eye and I rinsed right away. But the 30 secs was enough to cause damage. The white part of my eye began to bubble up and blister. It looked like a freaking pillow it was so swollen. So yeah, I jetted on down to the ER.

IT TOOK OFF a little of the surface layer my eye but not enough for permanent damage, thank heaven. Itsbetter today. Doc says I will be good to go in a week.

Under no circumstances should you use this on children.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy -  Oh my goodness!  Glad you are ok.  Very scary , but thank you for sharing.  I've read don't get in you eyes but didn't think it can cause that much damage.


----------



## Beany (Jan 4, 2014)

Omg DarkJoy I'm glad you're ok. Thanks for the warning. Blistering on the eye is scary, my God.


----------



## daviine (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I spent 3 hours in the emergency room last night
> 
> Do NOT under any circumstances get shikakai in your eyes! It is highly caustic!
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear this DarkJoy. I'm glad there is no permanent damage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for the warning DarkJoy  I read this earlier and decided not to add that ish to my henna mix this morning.  
Feel better


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I spent 3 hours in the emergency room last night
> 
> Do NOT under any circumstances get shikakai in your eyes! It is highly caustic!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this. I'm glad you are ok  I will not be using this under any circumstances. I can get regular shampoo in my eye and be all better in less than a minute, same with my daughter. I don't need to make a special effort to be natural and end up blind erplexed


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2014)

Applied coffee under my DC and did a final rinse with my tea blends.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I spent 3 hours in the emergency room last night
> 
> Do NOT under any circumstances get shikakai in your eyes! It is highly caustic!
> 
> ...



Wow, Glad you're ok! Will be excluding this herb from my regimen immediately!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy  Thank you for the warning!  I'm praying that you have a quick and full recovery!


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy, glad you are ok. That must have been scary. And thank you very much for sharing this information.


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2014)

I ordered the keravada kera10 ayurvedic conditioning butter last night. I am slowly introducing my hair into the ayurvedic world. Next i want to start adding some cassia and amla powder to my DC's. But that's not until march or april.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy, I am so glad to hear that you are OK. I appreciate you alerting us to this danger.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness DarkJoy I'm so sorry to hear you went through this get better soon!

All of those powders can be dangerous ladies, use with caution, be especially cautious of breathing them in too!


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2014)

Question ladies: does cassia open your cuticles? I think i remember reading a post from Blairx0 saying that cassia helped with her low porosity hair. TIA for responding.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I spent 3 hours in the emergency room last night
> 
> Do NOT under any circumstances get shikakai in your eyes! It is highly caustic!
> 
> ...



Glad you're okay! 

I don't use shikakai because it makes my head itch when I use it in a paste and it screwed up my lungs when I transferred it from the box to a jar. Now I have another reason to avoid it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy oh my goodness! I hate that happen! Thank you for warning us!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 4, 2014)

You ladies are so kind. Thank you very much for the well wishes. Feeling much better. Guess all that caustic mess is the reason it cleans so well. Burns the dirt and build up right off



BranwenRosewood said:


> Glad you're okay!
> 
> I don't use shikakai because it makes my head itch when I use it in a paste and it screwed up my lungs when I transferred it from the box to a jar. Now I have another reason to avoid it.



Yes my sinuses always irritated by the powder if it poofs into the air as well. Sends me into sneezing fits sand stuffy nose for at least an hour. You're not alone with the upper respiratory irritation either.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 4, 2014)

And because no occular mishaps are gonna keep a hair addict out of her hair....lol...

I didn't get the chance to DC or rinse all the shikaki out so this morning it was brittle. Poured some leftover assam and lemongrass this morning. Then did a dry one hour DC with ao rose mosqueta. Washed with ao blue camomile and chased that with ao island naturals. She's all bouncy cotton now.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy That's a girl...get right back in there


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

I forgot what time it was when I applied my henna . I'll rinse it out at 6.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 4, 2014)

Finished my henna treatment, currently DC'ing with Annabelle's Blueberry DC. 

My hair looks like it's a red wine color.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2014)

I really wanted to shampoo tonight but going out so will have to wait until tomorrow. I finally made up a tea mix that makes sense for my head since reading that herbs thread. I mixed green tea, chamomile, catnip, sage, burdock root, marshmallow root,  rosehip, nettle and rosemary with a little cinnamon. I added 2 cups of that to 3 tbsp of fenugreek. I will be doing my first fenugreek treatment tomorrow. I am going to go back through that herb list and buy the remainder of the teas I need to make a better blend. 

I am going to check the ph of the tea and test it out as a spritz.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks faithVA, you reminded me that I need to take out my fenugreek paste from the freezer. 

I did 2 tea rinses today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy

Lawd Ms. D-Joy!  I am just logging in seeing this.

WOW! So happy you are okay and there was no Permanent Damage.

Ladies....Everyone Please be Careful.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy so sorry that happened to you. Glad you are ok!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

Under the dryer now with a protein treatment in.... Tea rinse is underneath that.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 4, 2014)

finally washed out my marathon henna; was in for 9 hours.  I normally tap out before 3 hours. LOL.  Mixed it with black, horsetail and fenugreek teas, couple drops of patchouli EO and several squirts of honey.  Washed out with cheap condish and DCd for 30 min with ssi avocado for added moisture.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 4, 2014)

DarkJoy 
oh my, I know that was scary. glad you're ok
I got aritha tea in my eye once and it burned a lot but nothing that serious.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

My henna today was:

about 50g Rajasthani Henna
2 tbsp Hibiscus Powder
1 tbsp Brahmi
1 tbsp Bhringraj
1 tbsp Slippery Elm Powder
1 tbsp Honey Powder
1 tbsp Buttermilk Powder
1 Can of Coconut Milk
2-3 tbsp Safflower Oil
Water infused with green tea and rosehip & hibiscus tea

This one is a winner. I left it in for 6-7 hours and was able to rinse it out without using conditioner. I didn't feel the need to DC afterwards and I think the oil is part of the reason why. I was able to LCO right after rinsing and so far my hair is drying soft.

I'm going to play with adding different herb powders but I finally have a mix that doesn't require a DC. I have leftovers in the freezer so next week I'm going to add more water to whats left and possibly add some fenugreek to it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 5, 2014)

BranwenRosewood

Have you considered using Nupur?  It comes with 9 herbs & spices, including three that you listed above.  You would only have to add the slippery elm, honey and your liquids.

ETAlease report back on the efficacy of using henna and not following up with a moisturizing DC.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

DarkJoy, I'm very sorry that happened. Get well soon! Glad there is no permanent damage.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in I'll be using Nettle, Fenugreek, Hibiscus, Black tea and peppermint.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's fenugreek Sunday for me I like having portioned out frozen servings  I added some slippery elm powder to my mix.   Now I'm good to go for a few hours.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

About to put some tea on the stove and do my tea rinse/cowash routine.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

Got my Fenugeek Prepoo on. 

I'm not in the mood for my hair right now. I have no idea why I did it lol.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 5, 2014)

Slathered HV cocasta shikakai oil on and let it sit all day, then rinsed. I went straight into styling because my hair feels really good. First impression is a great one


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 5, 2014)

Used AVJ to moisturize before twisting


----------



## juliehp (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello, everyone from America's Paradise, the US Virgin Islands!! I'd like to join this challenge (my first)! I will be using henna, fenugreek, ACV, Aloe, and other herbs/teas as time goes on.
I used Godrej Nupur Henna with 9 Herbs in November & December last year. I am going to try Jamila Henna this month, waiting on my package from eBay. Looking forward to learning and growing with all of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2014)

juliehp

Welcome Ms. Lady!  

Enjoy the Challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

I am finally doing my fenugreek treatment with the tea mix I made up yesterday. I forgot to add the oil. I think I am going to sit under a warm dryer though so my cuticles open up.  I don't think my low porosity hair will accept it without it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2014)

faithVA

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Let us know how it goes.



I will. I am quite nervous


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2014)

Massaged scalp with HH's Jar of Joe. My first time using this product. Not bad.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

My first round with fenugreek was positive. I was concerned with how it would act on my low porosity hair.

I shampooed my hair with AIA Cleansing Pudding and my hair was tight and tangly. The fenugreek definitely can't replace a DC for my hair but I could tell it was softer. I think I would have had better results if I used it on a day I didn't shampoo. I also think it would have done better if I had remembered the oil. But it washed out easily. I mixed it before hand and it was very smooth so i didn't have any deposits in my hair. I also think I should have applied hit as soon after I applied it instead of just the last 30 minutes.

I will try it again next week without shampooing and let it sit longer, add oil and apply heat sooner. I think that will give me a fair representation of it.

I do like that the paste allows me to let the tea mixture sit on my strands and scalp. With the rinse I feel like all the tea goodness is going down the drain.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm loving tea rinsing so far. I know that I have a really basic recipe (tea and cocounut milk) but my hair feels so strong and soft afterwards. I needed something extra in my routine because I do so much moisturizing throughout the week. I'm still going to buy some protein products from SSI but I think tea is here to stay.

Has anyone noticed their hair getting lighter from black tea? My hair is already dark brown (looks black to most people, but in the light it has a super red glow, never used henna) and since I've been using tea it's been getting more pronounced. I don't mind it, but as soon as I see a gray hair I'm going to have to stop rinsing because I don't want to dye my grays.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jan 5, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm loving tea rinsing so far. I know that I have a really basic recipe (tea and cocounut milk) but my hair feels so strong and soft afterwards. I needed something extra in my routine because I do so much moisturizing throughout the week. I'm still going to buy some protein products from SSI but I think tea is here to stay.
> 
> Has anyone noticed their hair getting lighter from black tea? My hair is already dark brown (looks black to most people, but in the light it has a super red glow, never used henna) and since I've been using tea it's been getting more pronounced. I don't mind it, but as soon as I see a gray hair I'm going to have to stop rinsing because I don't want to dye my grays.



Duplicate post


----------



## McQuay30 (Jan 5, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm loving tea rinsing so far. I know that I have a really basic recipe (tea and cocounut milk) but my hair feels so strong and soft afterwards. I needed something extra in my routine because I do so much moisturizing throughout the week. I'm still going to buy some protein products from SSI but I think tea is here to stay.
> 
> Has anyone noticed their hair getting lighter from black tea? My hair is already dark brown (looks black to most people, but in the light it has a super red glow, never used henna) and since I've been using tea it's been getting more pronounced. I don't mind it, but as soon as I see a gray hair I'm going to have to stop rinsing because I don't want to dye my grays.



What tea do you use? How long do you let it sit on your hair?


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

McQuay30  I've been using black tea. At my apartment I have Lipton Pearl and at my parents house I'm pretty sure it's just de caffeinated black tea

ETA: I spray the tea on my hair and let it sit for about 10 minutes, apply the conditioner, and rinse. In the shower I pour the leftover tea on my hair and rinse pretty much immediately afterward.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva 

So far, my hair is doing fine with me not DC'ing after the henna yesterday. It's not any drier than usual. I did do LCO this morning when I normally only M&S on wash days or when it's absolutely necessary but I wanted to make sure my hair stayed moisturized.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2014)

Spritzed with my Njoi tea and will massage in HH JOJ!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 7, 2014)

Used JOJ to heavy seal. 

used Keravada oils in oil mix. 

Used IPN Basil and Lemongrass Conditioning creme to moisturize

Used hairveda cocosta oil to seal


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tea spray underneathe both deep conditioning treatments today (protein and moisturizing)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

Doing a *C A T*:
Columbian Coffee under DC'er
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Burdock Root)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kitchen sink tea blend with coffee rinse, then another rinse with my cleansing brew.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 7, 2014)

Sealed with HV cocasta shikakai

Ordered the fenugreek/coconut mask from naturallyamari. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 7, 2014)

Made a fenugreek mask for tomorrow's wash
*Distilled Water
*Fenugreek Powder
*VO5 Conditioner
*KV Fenugreek Oil

Tonight, I sealed my ends with JOJ


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2014)

I really miss doing my coconut milk rinses. I have to find a way to incorporate them back in. And my ACV rinses. I do find that using a leave in with AVJ helps my hair retain moisture so I've been doing alot of LLOC with my Giovanni leave in's because they contain alot of AVJ.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

Last night I spritzed my hair with Natty ACV Mist. This is the first time trying an ACV spray. It seemed to work fine on my hair. So I started doing my own experiments with ACV, baking soda and AVG to see how much I would need to adjust the ph of products.

I will be using about 1/8 tsp of ACV in 2 cups of my tea mix to create a ph of 5. Going to stay clear of using baking soda in anything for now. If I need to increase the ph of anything I will just add water or tea.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 8, 2014)

Last night I prepoo with Naturally Amari Fenugreek:  ingredients-  Distilled Water, Organic Fenugreek Seeds, Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Coconut Milk, Raw Organic Honey, Goat Milk Powdered Cream, Optiphen ND (Natural Preservative).

Deep Conditioned with Naturally Amari Rhassoul DC: ingredients- Murumuru Butter, Raw Organic Cocoa Butter, Raw Organic Cocoa Powder, Raw Organic Unfiltered Honey, Extra Virgin Olive Oil

The Fenugreek felt like a DT but I mixed the Rhassoul DC before I rinsed the Fenugreek.. So I had to use it  I love it!! Will repurchase both and more products from Naturally Amari.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 8, 2014)

Applied my hendigo that I made with chargan valley tea last night. I mixed in some amla (sp?) oil, cocnut oil, and ayurvedic powders. I will let it sit for 4 hours and then cowash out. Im going to dc with SD vanilla mixed with some honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

@MayaNatural

So you got your Naturally Amari order? 

 Sounds like: So far so good with everything.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MayaNatural  So you got your Naturally Amari order?  Sounds like: So far so good with everything.



IDareT'sHair

Yes!!  I am very happy with the two products I tried so far. The Fenugreek treatment was super easy to apply and rinse out.. I didn't have to comb or apply a lot of conditioner multiple times to get the seeds out.  I want to try more of her products now..  I need to use up more of my stash before I make any more hauls but I want to try her cotton soft curls butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

MayaNatural

Nice Review.  Thank you.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm gonna roll with Jar of Joe tonight for scalp massaging


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 8, 2014)

Used my fenugreek mask tonight. I really liked it but I prefer the tea. No mess no fuss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Used my fenugreek mask tonight. I really liked it but *I prefer the tea. No mess no fuss*


 
Beamodel

 Right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

Will Steep a Pot of Saw Palmetto for Friday.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

besides lower shed and slip, anyone notice growth spurts with fenugreek?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> besides lower shed and slip, anyone notice growth spurts with fenugreek?



I think so.  I seem to have more new growth since starting my ayurvedic rich regimen Saludable84 also found that I believe.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 9, 2014)

A warning for anyone thinking of grinding Cloves for the first time: The residue is surprisingly hard to get off of plastic. I had to break out the scouring pad to get everything off. 

I just turned the base of my Nutribullet milling blade green from powdering dried peppermint and I don't think it's coming off anytime soon.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 9, 2014)

DarkJoy I'm not sure if my hair is growing faster because I don't measure frequently. I will track my growth starting today and report back. I been using Fenugreek once a week for a month and noticed a difference right away. I use seeds to make a hair mask, KV oil for sealing and sometimes mixed in my LI and tea for my final rinse weekly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2014)

Getting Ready to Steep some Saw Palmetto for tomorrow's *"T" *in my *C A T*


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jan 9, 2014)

Count me in...
The herbal leave-in spray I made this morning worked so well on my hair, it gave me confidence to finally come on in here. I look forward to learning more & experimenting lots!
Currently:
Acv, avg, Marshmallow root, black tea & French red clay. Thinking about going back to henna...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Tea rinsing with Lipton Pearl Black tea mixed with coconut milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

Doing a C A T Tonight

Columbian Coffee (under my DC'er)
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Saw Palmetto) with my Leave-In


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

I was in the kitchen mixing today and made a Coffee DC that smells like a cup of coffee with a hint of cinnamon. I hope my hair likes it.

I also took some of the Shealoe and whipped it with some Horsetail Butter, Green Tea Butter and Nettle Oil. It was my first time making a whipped butter and it came out very creamy and fluffy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

BranwenRosewood

That coffee dc looks delish. what did you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

BranwenRosewood




That's all Imma say


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 10, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> besides lower shed and slip, anyone notice growth spurts with fenugreek?



 It tingles my scalp  Doing my TU on Sunday. I will check my before and after pics. Hope I got some retention.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 10, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I was in the kitchen mixing today and made a Coffee DC that smells like a cup of coffee with a hint of cinnamon. I hope my hair likes it.  I also took some of the Shealoe and whipped it with some Horsetail Butter, Green Tea Butter and Nettle Oil. It was my first time making a whipped butter and it came out very creamy and fluffy.



BranwenRosewood
That shealoe butter looks so fresh and devine!  Where did you get the ingredients you listed?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

For the Water Phase I used a very strong brew of Dark Roast coffee. After the coffee brewed I poured it over some marshmallow root, slippery elm and fenugreek while it was still hot and let it steep overnight. For the Oil Phase I used Safflower oil that I infused with coffee twice, Cupuacu Butter, BTMS and Cetyl Alcohol. After it cooled, I added Optiphen Plus, Honeyquat, Silk Amino Acids and a fragrance oil.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

BranwenRosewood

GIRL YOU BETTA' WERK! I seriously licked my lips at the ingredients. Disregard me.....I got problems


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

mshoneyfly

I bought the Shealoe Butter from lotioncrafters. The Horsetail and Green Tea Butters came from Wholesale Supplies Plus. I made the Nettle Oil by infusing dried nettle leaf in Safflower oil in my window for a few months. I also do the double boiler and oven infusion methods to make oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

BranwenRosewood

If I were you....I wouldn't be buying Squat from nobody. 

I would perfect my Craft and create my own. (If I were into that sort of thing and good at it). 

I know I am not "The One"

Hmpf.  You wouldn't be able to tell me nothin' if I had them kind of Skillz.

MyAngelEyez~C~U mshoneyfly DarkJoy be whipping up some good looking products too!

All You Ladies are Amazing.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @BranwenRosewood
> 
> GIRL YOU BETTA' WERK! *I seriously licked my lips at the ingredients*. Disregard me.....I got problems





Raw Cupuacu Butter smells like coffee liqueur to me.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 10, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> For the Water Phase I used a very strong brew of Dark Roast coffee. After the coffee brewed I poured it over some marshmallow root, slippery elm and fenugreek while it was still hot and let it steep overnight. For the Oil Phase I used Safflower oil that I infused with coffee twice, Cupuacu Butter, BTMS and Cetyl Alcohol. After it cooled, I added Optiphen Plus, Honeyquat, Silk Amino Acids and a fragrance oil.


 
BranwenRosewood

You highlighted some of the ingredients I'm going to be using in my DC. It also looks like we have the same testing method for herbs... I hope to be done with the testing phase by summer so I can make my first batch. You are already a pro though, so don't be suprised if I spam your inbox for advice


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BranwenRosewood
> 
> If I were you....I wouldn't be buying Squat from nobody.
> 
> ...



@IDareT'sHair

Once I learn how to make soap I'm done buying from anybody but my suppliers. If we didn't have a dog I would be growing my own herbs too.

I started doing this because I love to learn and craft plus I have to be really conscious about what I touch with my hands because of my eczema. It's so much easier to make my own things so I can know exactly what's going on my body. I also made a Facial Toner, Body Lotion, Tooth Powder and a Healing Balm today but I didn't take any pictures.

Thanks


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

CodeRed

Spam away! 

I don't mind helping out others. My Evernote is full of so much info on herbs and DIY stuff and sharing it is no big deal.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2014)

Spritzed w/ AVJ sealed w/ LACE Supreme Herbal Butter


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 10, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> mshoneyfly  I bought the Shealoe Butter from lotioncrafters. The Horsetail and Green Tea Butters came from Wholesale Supplies Plus. I made the Nettle Oil by infusing dried nettle leaf in Safflower oil in my window for a few months. I also do the double boiler and oven infusion methods to make oils.



BranwenRosewood
You've inspired me!  I have some dried nettle and lavender I can infuse with safflower oil :lightbulb:  I priced the nettle oil a long time ago and it was too high. My hair likes both herbs in tea rinses so why not?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

mshoneyfly

When I run out of the Green Tea and Horsetail Butters I plan to make my own using ButterEZ from lotioncrafters and infused oils. I love that we have so many options for making our own products!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 10, 2014)

Tonight: tea mix spray with a leave in after dc.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2014)

I mixed my fenugreek mix with Organicals Follicle Stimulating Conditioner and put in a little hazelnut. I sat under the dryer for about 40 minutes but left it on for longer than an hour. My hair felt nice after I rinsed. Next time I will probably only leave it on for about 45 minutes and see how that works.

I was proud of my little mixing until I read Ms. BranwenRosewood's mix  She got stuff going on that I can only dream about


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 11, 2014)

yall got me on this fenugreek.  going over to the indian store today


----------



## Solila (Jan 11, 2014)

Irish mossed two days ago! Today I'm twisted.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 11, 2014)

Doing a tea rinse for the first time in about 4 months today 

My poor hair has been getting the bare minimum these days.

I actually have the weekend off, so I decided to pamper my tresses. I made two rinses - roobios/moringa/black tea and a marshmallow root/burdock root/blue malva/ irish moss tea that I will use to mix my rhassoul clay DC.

I will also be steaming today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

bajandoc86

Very Nice Pic!  Your Hair Looks Amazing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair Thank you Ms.T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

bajandoc86

You know you be doin' it.  You Betta' Werk It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

Brewed some Coffee for next Wash Day.  Forgot to use my Tea yesterday.

Will use that Tuesday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 11, 2014)

Applied coffee under my DC and did a tea rinse.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2014)

Just rinsed out my Hendigo Gloss. My hair isn't as dark as I wanted, but mannnnnnnn does it feel good. 

Its seems to be a rich chocolatey brown, which is fine by me. 

....I think we have a winner people.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 12, 2014)

Tea spray under SSI Okra Reconstructor. Under the dryer now but will wash out in about an hour and re-apply tea spray under moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Very Nice Pic!  Your Hair Looks Amazing!



I was just about to say this!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 12, 2014)

I spritzed on some Njoi tea and let it sit for a few and then put on my DC.
I also used some Claudie's Tea under my creamy leave in.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 12, 2014)

Steeped my tea for this weeks co-wash.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Prepoo'd yesterday before cowashing with Vatika Frosting. Also used it to seal after putting in my moisturizer.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 12, 2014)

did not find fenugreek powder this weekend.  Will have to hunt this ish down.  But I did buy aveda's madder root condish to get my red back since henna is  turning it burgundy.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 13, 2014)

I couldn't henna saturday so I'm doing it today. My mix is 

75% Henna
25% Cassia
1tbsp Hibiscus Powder
1tbsp Honey Powder
2 tsp Irish Moss Powder
Strongly brewed Nettle tea
2tbsp Nettle infused Safflower oil
squirt of lemon juice

I'll apply it in an hour and leave it on overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2014)

Will Do a *CAT* Tomorrow

Columbian Coffee under DC'er
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Saw Palmetto) *forgot to use Friday*


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 13, 2014)

Massaged scalp with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2014)

The dry weather is really kicking in. I had to shampoo to clarify out the setting lotions I been using. So todays wash looked like:

-home made fenugreek and amla oil pre-poo
-AO Blue camomile shampoo
-Vatika Egg Protein Mask
-Vatika Garlic Growth Mask (moisture DC)
-Red Rooibos + ACV Rinse (leave-in)

SN: I think this week I will try making henna oil.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 13, 2014)

Shedding like crazy! Like the size of a cotton ball yall!Brewing up some rosemary and nettle tea for wednesdays cowash day. Any other suggestions on another tea to add no my no more shed tea?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

This isn't on the list but I am going to post in here anyway  I spritzed tonight with my marshmallow balm spritz and am baggying before I go to bed.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 13, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I couldn't henna saturday so I'm doing it today. My mix is
> 
> 75% Henna
> 25% Cassia
> ...



Added 10 drops of Peppermint EO and I'm getting nice tingles. This is my first time feeling scalp tingles after using a product.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Shedding like crazy! Like the size of a cotton ball yall!Brewing up some rosemary and nettle tea for wednesdays cowash day. Any other suggestions on another tea to add no my no more shed tea?



Nettle and burdock Wenbev


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

faithVA

Is the Marshmallow a Tea or a Powder?  It's an Herb right?  

Everyone's been posting any Herbal concoction they're using.

So any Herbal or Ayurvedic Cream, Butter, Lotion (including Coffee & Tea Products) etc....can also be listed here.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 14, 2014)

faithVA
Whats in the marshmallow balm spritz?  Did you make it yourself?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Is the Marshmallow a Tea or a Powder?  It's an Herb right?
> 
> ...



Cool. Its a gel like substance but it does contain marshmallow extract and hibiscus. And the base is AVG.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

[USER=356485 said:
			
		

> mshoneyfly[/USER];19522467]faithVA
> Whats in the marshmallow balm spritz?  Did you make it yourself?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I bought it from Ingredients to Die For. Its a gel like moisturizer. I mixed it with water to make a spritz.

These are the ingredients: NCI: ORG Aloe barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, EcoCert Propanediol (Corn), ORG Althaea officinalis (Marshmallow) Root Extract, EcoCert Trimethylglycine (Beet Sugar), EcoCert Gluconolactone, Panthenol (ProVitamin B5), ORG Cocos nucifera (Coconut) Nut Oil, Sclerotium (Mushroom) Gum, ORG Hibiscus rosa sinensis (Hibiscus) Leaf / Flower Extract, EcoCert Sodium Benzoate


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

faithVA

Skimming through the ingredients you posted I saw a lot of good stuff:

Marshmallow Root
AVJ
Beet Sugar
Hibiscus

Wonderful for this Thread!  

I keep seeing Beet Sugar, Beet Root in various products...Hmmm:scratchch

*eyes can of beets pushed waaaayyy back in cabinet*:scratchch


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2014)

I bet mixing beet juice with henna would make a really intense red. Probably more so than hibiscus.... Hmmm...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 14, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I bet mixing beet juice with henna would make a really intense red. Probably more so than hibiscus.... Hmmm...
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I'm going to try that next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

@DarkJoy @BranwenRosewood

If you girls do try it, let us know your the Results. 

I was looking at several products (mainly DC'ers or Hair Rx's) recently that had either Beet Sugar, Beet Root, Beet Juice.

I think in that Thread Beamodel posted "Beet" was listed as Beneficial.

Interesting.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];19524027]faithVA
> 
> Skimming through the ingredients you posted I saw a lot of good stuff:
> 
> ...



Beet Sugar is supposed to be a humectant when it shows up in hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

faithVA

Good info!  Thank you.  I may empty my 1 can of beets into a container and use it under a DC'er & steam.

OT: When copying a quote - You have to make sure you have all the Brackets in there or it won't post out right. example - [/QUOTE]  This has to be there at the end, or it won't copy correctly.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2014)

I will give the beet and henna a try. Idk if it will even show up since my hair is jet from months of indigo.

Also,.be careful if using canned beets. Read the label for presetvatives. Who knows how those things will react with your hair

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I will give the beet and henna a try. Idk if it will even show up since my hair is jet from months of indigo.
> 
> *Also,.be careful if using canned beets. Read the label for presetvatives. Who knows how those things will react with your hair
> *
> ...


 
DarkJoy

 Hmpf.  Good Point.  

 Maybe I won't experiment with my 1 lonely can of beets.....


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Hmpf. Good Point.
> 
> Maybe I won't experiment with my 1 lonely can of beets.....


  dont wanna bust your bubble but the thought occurred. If they're organic then it's cool...

if you have a juicer or a really good blender likea vitamix you can get a fresh beet and really go to town


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

DarkJoy

Too scurrrd now......

I do have a Nutri-Bullet.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 14, 2014)

DarkJoy BranwenRosewood
IDareT'sHair faithVA 

Here is a blog post on beet sugar and its benefits for hair  

http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2014/01/stronger-more-elastic-hair-with-power.html?m=1 
 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

mshoneyfly

I love Research......

Very interesting about the strength of Asian Hair.......

Thank you so much for posting.

If I think of those products I'll post them too.  

I think (off the top of my head) Camille Rose Algae DC'er has beet sugar.  

And there was a few others.  Maybe something by Hairveda & Afroveda.  I'll look for them again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> DarkJoy BranwenRosewood
> IDareT'sHair faithVA
> 
> Here is a blog post on beet sugar and its benefits for hair
> ...



Thanks for that article.

IngredientsToDieFor sells Vegemoist which is supposed to be derived from beet sugar (I think). I have some. I just have not used it it enough to say whether I have noticed the difference. I switched over to the marshmallow balm instead since it contained the vegemoist beet sugar.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2014)

Does it have to be the sugar? Can't I just smoosh a whole beet up real good in my vitamix and mix it with some DC or the henna? The beets got the beet sugar in it, right? Or is it some kinda super concentrated thing?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Does it have to be the sugar? Can't I just smoosh a whole beet up real good in my vitamix and mix it with some DC or the henna? The beets got the beet sugar in it, right? Or is it some kinda super concentrated thing?



Real beets probably work better being ingested than put on your head 

And the thing with the beet sugar is that you are supposed to use it over time to see the real results. I think the study I saw said people used it in their shampoo for 6 to 8 weeks. I am assuming they were caucasian and used the shampoo daily or every other day for 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 14, 2014)

Tea spray under dc today.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 15, 2014)

I used my coffee conditioner after I rinsed out my henna yesterday and my hair  it! I left it on for 4 hours and after I rinsed it out I did LCB with my Aloe Spritz, Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion and my Shealoe Mix. My hair is still feeling good this morning.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with peppermint, vanilla rooibos, chamomile, green and black tea, and coffee.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

Added additional marshmallow balm to my spritz to see if I can get more slip. Haven't completely worked out the ratios. Will add a little more oil as well. I want to find a good spritz to use while in extensions.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 15, 2014)

Tea rinse with
Nettle leaf
Hibiscus
Fenugreek
Green tea

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

Will steep some Green Tea for Friday.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 15, 2014)

Sunday did henna treatment w/Godrej Nupur Mehendi Powder 9 Herbs Blend I am so in love w/this stuff , seems to work way better for my hair than using the Jamila Henna,  did hair in bantu knots using CC's Naturals Hibiscus Whipped Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

Imoan said:


> Sunday did henna treatment w/Godrej Nupur Mehendi Powder 9 Herbs Blend I am so in love w/this stuff , seems to work way better for my hair than using the Jamila Henna, did hair in bantu knots using *CC's Naturals Hibiscus Whipped Butter*



@Imoan

How do you like this & what scent did you get it in? 

I think I got it in Sweet Potato Pie?  Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan
> 
> How do you like this & what scent did you get it in?
> 
> I think I got it in Sweet Potato Pie? Haven't tried it yet.



 I got it in Pumpkin Pie scent... luv pumpkin pie btw.. lol  I like it but I did learn NOT to be heavy handed w/it or u get a greasy feel, luv the whipped consistency, I also use it as a body butter now(winter) and it works great..

 off topic a lil but have U tried her Hibiscus Leave In Conditioner ??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

Imoan said:


> *I got it in Pumpkin Pie scent... luv pumpkin pie btw.. lol I like it but I did learn NOT to be heavy handed w/it or u get a greasy feel, luv the whipped consistency, I also use it as a body butter now(winter) and it works great..
> 
> off topic a lil but have U tried her Hibiscus Leave In Conditioner ??*



@Imoan

Maybe I have Pumpkin Pie too (in this). 

 I got x3 things (x2 were in Sweet Potato Pie & x1 was in Pumpkin Pie).

Flax Seed Butter
Horsetail Creme
Hibiscus Butter 

Not sure which smells like which?

I do love the Hibiscus Leave-In Conditioner. I am on my 2nd bottle. 

I had a 4oz & now I'm using the 8oz. Not sure of the scent? 

I forgot what I ordered? It kinda smells like Chocolate? 

I hear the Rice Milk Hair Lotion is Excellent. It's on my list to buy/try next.

Thanks for telling me to go 'lightly' with it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

I spritzed my hair with conditioner then my marshmallow balm spritz. Now baggying for a while.


----------



## juliehp (Jan 16, 2014)

Using Jamila henna for the first time! Mixed it with warm coconut water to thick paste consistency with a plastic spoon in glass four cup measuring cup. Putting it to sit for 6-7 hrs, then I will add lavender essential oil and coconut milk right before applying it to my hair. Will sleep in it tonight and washout sometime tomorrow. It was extremely creamy to mix. My first time using coconut water as well. I normally use Godrej Nupur Mehendi 9 Herbs mixed with chamomile citrus or Red Zinger tea. Can't wait to see the difference between them color and washout!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2014)

Steeped a Nice Pot of Green Tea for tomorrow.

Will also do a CAT

Coffee
ACV Rinse
Tea


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 16, 2014)

Got fresh ginger and fresh burdock marinating for tomorrows under DC TOR treatment. lol. The oils will be ceramides. Then rooibos, oolong and acv for final leave in

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Think I'm going to add some of my Ayurvedic powders to my dc tomorrow

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 16, 2014)

Cowashed last night with ssi cowash blueberry. I used it once but didnt leave in for long and didnt like the results.  This time I left it in for the 15 min and wow, my hair is nice! Didnt do another condish, just rinsed with the nettle, rosemary and burdock tea (thanks again DarkJoy), used ssi coco leave in, the carrot& pumpkin oil from ssi and a small amt of ssi buttercream frosting. Detangling was awesome amd instrad of two cotton balls of shed hair, I had only one ball. Lol. Will keep this tea in heavy rotation for the rest of the month to see if this shedding sorts itself out.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2014)

Tea sprayed today after deep conditioning. Forgot to do it with deep conditioner...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 16, 2014)

Does Brahmi make you shed excessively?  I used to use the oil as a prepoo growth aide. I finished the jar but it had me shedding like a cat. I have a large bag of the herb and some powder.  I mixed some powder with my fenugreek paste and I noticed the shedding again!  Luckily, keratin conditioner, LI and moisturizer have helped this week. 

OAN: Im mixing my henna right now. Sunday will be exactly two weeks since my last henna gloss. I texturized last week so I wanna get in another one on freshly texturized hair. I really like how ir turned out another time with coconut water, conditioner and oils so thats what I'll use today.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm trying something new tonight. After I applied my leave-in which is a ph of 7, I spritzed my hair with Duafe ACV mist which is a ph of 4 to 4.5 to see if I need to adjust the ph of my hair after applying my leave-in. We will see. I applied hazelnut oil and then spritzed with marshmallow balm mist which is also a ph of 4.


----------



## Xaragua (Jan 16, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Does Brahmi make you shed excessively?  I used to use the oil as a prepoo growth aide. I finished the jar but it had me shedding like a cat. I have a large bag of the herb and some powder.  I mixed some powder with my fenugreek paste and I noticed the shedding again!  Luckily, keratin conditioner, LI and moisturizer have helped this week.
> 
> OAN: Im mixing my henna right now. Sunday will be exactly two weeks since my last henna gloss. I texturized last week so I wanna get in another one on freshly texturized hair. I really like how ir turned out another time with coconut water, conditioner and oils so thats what I'll use today.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


I used brhami powder almost weekly and it does not make me shed excessively, it has actually help to reduce my shedding just slightly.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 17, 2014)

Tea rinsed with oolong, burdock, fenugreek, and rooibos. 
DC'ed with raw honey, HV cocasta shikakai oil, EVCO, EVOO, and grapeseed oil. 

Playing kitchen mixtress is messy messy  but my hair feels really nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

Doing a *CAT *:
 Coffee under SSI's Fortifying DC'er
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Green Tea)

Will use CoCosta Shikakai Oil too more than likely.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 17, 2014)

I find this thread very interesting. I don't know if I am going to be consistent enough to join, but is it okay to pop in whenever I try something ayurvedic or herb related? I would really like to see if I can stick to this and what the benefits might be if I do.

I have some steeped green tea waiting in the fridge for my next conditioner cleanse session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

@DoDo

Sure Pop in. 

 But we really want you to commit to the Challenge.  

Please keep random posts to a minimum (unless you find something we really need to know/hear about).


----------



## DoDo (Jan 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Sure Pop in.
> 
> ...



Of course! Definitely! Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

DoDo said:


> *Of course! Definitely! Thank you*


 
DoDo

 We'd Love to have You!

 Please stop in and share your Recipes and Delicious Ayurvedic cococtions.

 I know you whip up some good stuff over there.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 17, 2014)

Just steeped some fenugreek for next wash day


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 17, 2014)

Steeping some marshmallow root for my tea rinse later


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

Beamodel

Nice!  I love a Good Marshmallow Root Rinse.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Marshmallow root leaves my hair so soft and moisturized. I wanted to use Fenugreek tea but I passed on it tonight since I will be using BASK Whiskey in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

Not Sure what I'll be Steeping for next wash day? Not sure what I wanna use?

Green Works very well. Makes a good rinse. Very enjoyable.

Maybe I'll use Marshmallow Root? It's so expensive, so I don't use those too often. 

I think I only had like 20 Tea Bags (so I'm saving those).erplexed

If I don't use Marshmallow, I'll use either Horsetail, Saw Palmetto, Nettle or Burdock Root. 

 Cause I have several boxes of those.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair if you use up what you have you'll have a legit excuse to buy more. .. I'm just saying


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 17, 2014)

So I had a lot leftover from my burdock and ginger under DC treatment. Steeped rest with blue malva and put in the acv final rinse. Left it all in. jury is out on the malva. Its my first time really using it and leaving it in. If my hair stays on my head, I wil try it again.


----------



## Shifra (Jan 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not Sure what I'll be Steeping for next wash day? Not sure what I wanna use?
> 
> Green Works very well. Makes a good rinse. Very enjoyable.
> 
> ...



I’m so frugal ok, ok, cheap. I’m so cheap that I used to separate my base tea bags (Nettle, Horsetail & Hibiscus/Rosehip) and use enough to brew the equivalent of 1 cup of tea with the combined teas. I only need ½ to ¾ cup to spritz my BSL hair in the shower before applying the DC. Since I wash twice a week , 1/3 of a tea bag would last me 1 week. 

I now purchase may teas in bulk locally, except for the hibiscus/rosehip tea. Even though the hibiscus/rosehip is only $1.29 for a box of 20.... I still separate the bags.  Waste not want not.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 17, 2014)

I just found out Target sells hibiscus tea...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2014)

Still using my njoi tea spritz. ..


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm going to steep my black tea tonight so it will be ready for my afternoon cowash.

Will mix with coconut milk in a spray bottle and apply under my conditioner and again on my hair after I rinse the conditioner out.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 17, 2014)

Please add me to this challenge.  I know ayurvedic powders and regimens work.  I did it consistently in 2007-2008 when Candy C on BHM introduced it and I watched my hair grow.  I've since bc'ed and gone back to relaxing and now have hair that is between APL and BSB.  I lost some of my thickness and health when I relaxed again and I aim to get it back the right way.  

I've purchased my powders and began using them again in December. I keep it very simple: Amla, Brahmi and Shikakai tea rinse or paste (whichever I have time for), co-wash rinse w/Wen and deep conditioning and styling.  That's it.  I am going to put that concoction with some Fenugreek paste and coconut oil tomorrow and let it sit on my hair for a bit.  I moisture and seal nightly with Vatika oil and Wen Winter Vanilla Mint.  My hair is ridiculously moisturized with this combination!  I'm so glad I found it!

So here's to great hair growth ladies!  I'm loving your mixtures, keep them coming!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 18, 2014)

I have found the elusive fenugreek. Unfourtuantely its the seeds. So, i boiled a cup water and added 1 and a half tbs of the seeds. We'll see what haooens by morning! Most likely, i'll blend it up and add to some coconut oil. 
Used some kera vade fenugreek oil on the scalp tonight


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2014)

Steeped chamomile and peppermint for this morning's DC.  This should be very stimulating for my scalp!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2014)

I plan steel Nettle and Fenugreek for the first time on Monday, I'm actually excited to see the results!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shifra (Jan 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mshoneyfly
> 
> I love Research......
> 
> ...



As I am Leave-in conditioner contains sugar beet root.  It’s my favourite leave-in which I use as the C in LOCO. 
http://asiamnaturally.com/leave-in-conditioner.html
*Key Ingredients: Extracts of Coconut, Amla, Sugar Beet Root, Green Tea, Lemon, Apple, Sugar Cane, Phytosterols and Saw Palmetto*
 
Aqueous (Water, Aqua Purificada, Purified) Extracts: Cocos Nucifera (Coconut)¹ and Phyllanthus emblica (Amla)¹, Cetyl Alcohol¹, Citric Acid¹, Phytosterols¹, Serenoa Serrulata Fruit (Saw Palmetto) Extract¹, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract¹, Propylene Glycol, Pyrus Malus (Apple) Fruit Extract¹, Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Peel Extract¹, Saccharum Officinarum (Sugar Cane) Stalk Extract¹, Beta Vulgaris (Beet) Root¹, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Potassium Sorbate, Fragrance/Parfum, Limonene.

*Source:* 1-Natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

Shifra

Nice Info.

It has some nice ingredients.  I notice the Apple Extract amongst other things.

I may have to try it.

Thanks!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's my Fenugreek, coconut oil, Brahmi, Amla and Shikakai combination. Its so creamy too. I'm too excited!



Should the fenugreek look like that? It has the maple syrup smell but I don't know if that look is right.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Here's my Fenugreek, coconut oil, Brahmi, Amla and Shikakai combination. Its so creamy too. I'm too excited!
> 
> Should the fenugreek look like that? It has the maple syrup smell but I don't know if that look is right.



KaramelDiva1978 that looks good to me I put hibiscus powder in mine so it turns out dark.  How does it feel,  is there some slip/slime? 

I took out my fenugreek paste from the freezer for 'Fenugreek Sunday' DC

I did a steamed dc with Aubrey WC then added millcreek keratin for an overnight dc.  Tomorrow I will add my fenugreek paste and oils


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 that looks good to me I put hibiscus powder in mine so it turns out dark. How does it feel, is there some slip/slime?
> 
> I took out my fenugreek paste from the freezer for 'Fenugreek Sunday' DC
> 
> I did a steamed dc with Aubrey WC then added millcreek keratin for an overnight dc. Tomorrow I will add my fenugreek paste and oils


 
@nix08, yes there is slip, it glided through the application, but I don't know if that was the fenugreek or the coconut oil. I really don't feel the grit from the powders at all. There's no slime in the fenugreek container though. I made it with boiling hot water on yesterday evening and let it sit in a covered container until i just used it. Maybe I didn't add enough water and I may have made it too dry. I'm not sure.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 it sounds right  are you leaving it in overnight?


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 18, 2014)

I boiled the fenugreek for a bit last night, left it in the pot, and this morning blended it until all the bits were gone and added melted coconut oil and blended a bit more. Nice thick texture i cant wait to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

@KaramelDiva1978

Are you joining this Challenge?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 18, 2014)

Last night I hennaed again  this is the most consistent I've been with anything in the last 6 mos.  Im addicted to henna... My last one wasn't even 2 weeks ago!
 Anyway I used Jamilla henna, coconut water, MM root powder, slippery elm powder, bhringraj powder, hibiscus powder, AVG, coconut oil, safflower oil, and SM deep treatment masque

It was a lot more moisturizing and slippy than usual. I rinsed standing over the tub and just cowashed it out with VO5 coconut and then VO5 freesia. My grays around the edges are perfectly blended to where I dont even notice them when looking up close.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> KaramelDiva1978 it sounds right  are you leaving it in overnight?



Yes from about 9p last night until this evening.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KaramelDiva1978
> 
> Are you joining this Challenge?



Yes ma'am. I sent my info on Thursday I think.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 19, 2014)

Used hibiscus powder in my prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978

Wonderful

btw: The Fenugreek mix looks wonderful.  How did it turn out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

Steeped a Pot of: Catnip Tea.  May use it tomorrow.


----------



## Solila (Jan 19, 2014)

No wash yet!! But this week there will def be one! lol


----------



## Imoan (Jan 19, 2014)

been slap lazy since I did my henna treatment/twist on 1-10-14.. just been spraying w/Njoi herbal tea spritz..  I am still drinking Bamboo Tea...


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 19, 2014)

Fenugreek paste is in. Not sure how long I'll leave in for...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

Steeped a nice Pot of Catnip Tea for my next Wash Day.

Will also brew some Coffee (Columbian)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 19, 2014)

DC'd over coffee, rinsed with tea, and did a final ACV rinse to close those cuticles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

Rozlewis

We are In-Sync


----------



## veesweets (Jan 19, 2014)

Think I'm putting away this hairveda hydrasilica spritz until it warms up. It seems a little too light for this harsh winter air. 


Remade my AVJ spray. I didn't measure but it's been diluted with water (maybe 1 part AVJ, 2 parts water) and a generous amount of EVOO. Plan to use this daily.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> We are In-Sync



IDareT'sHair, yes I am back on track. Steeping my tea right now for my co-wash on Tuesday.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeped a nice Pot of Catnip Tea for my next Wash Day.  Will also brew some Coffee (Columbian)



Im using catnip for the first time. I have it steeping right now. I plan to rinse over dry hair tonight that was hennaed and cowashed on Saturday. Wanna see these conditioning properties in action. Need to rinse and make another bun for tomorrow so not using any other conditioner. 

IDareT'sHair
Is this your first time using catnip?? If not, what has been your experience? How did your hair like it?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

mshoneyfly

When I was using it a while back, I was combining it with Fenugreek (with good results).

This time I will be using it by itself.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> KaramelDiva1978
> 
> Wonderful
> 
> btw: The Fenugreek mix looks wonderful.  How did it turn out.



My hair turned out great. The minimal shedding while I did a cheat rollerset was amazing!! I didn't expect to have immediate results with fenugreek but sure enough it came through. I'm a believer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

@veesweets I Agree. HV's Hydrasilica is best for Warmer Weather.

@KaramelDiva1978 That's Great News! Glad it worked out.

@mshoneyfly Keep us posted on the results of using your Catnip. Many posters are interested in using Catnip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

veesweets  I have Annabelle's Hair Tonic I'll be using soon.  

Also, Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng Spritz.  I have both ST'icals, and will also be rotating them.  

I have SSI's Tahitian Mist.  Which sounds like it might be lightweight like HV's Hydrasilica.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

Double Post (sorry)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2014)

Did a rinse with Claudie's Tea


----------



## veesweets (Jan 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @veesweets  I have Annabelle's Hair Tonic I'll be using soon.
> 
> Also, Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng Spritz.  I have both ST'icals, and will also be rotating them.
> 
> I have SSI's Tahitian Mist.  Which sounds like it might be lightweight like HV's Hydrasilica.



IDareT'sHair I have the Annabelle's tonic and SSI tahitian on my "want to try" list. Also the Claudie's hair tea spritz. I wasn't interested in sprays/spritz when I was relaxed so I'm just now starting to really look at them.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 20, 2014)

Not certain if I'll use fenugreek again. It made my hair feel weird as if i used too much of a protein treatment. I co washed four times and still my hair felt weird.  I just twisted and will see what happens in the morning.


----------



## juliehp (Jan 20, 2014)

I finally put the henna in tonight. I added coconut milk and lavender eo to the original coconut milk mix. Yes, I procrastinated. Each night that I was ready, something came up, last night it was a ballet recital for my niece that slipped my mind, the nights before, too tired. 
Applied it to freshly shampooed and clarified damp hair. The mix was thick, thicker than I usually use. Application was basically mess free! Each time I do it I get better at it. . Did my stubborn patch of silver and front airline first, then moved from the back to the front in sections. I asked my DH to to wrap my head in Saran wrap very tight, put on 2 plastic caps, a lightweight turban, and 2 beanies to keep my head warm. 
Now I'm in bed with a brown towel covering my pillow and reading until I fall asleep....


----------



## jprayze (Jan 20, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Steeped chamomile and peppermint for this morning's DC.  This should be very stimulating for my scalp!


   I have enough left for this week's wash.  When I wash, I will probably steep the same combo.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

Shifra said:


> As I am Leave-in conditioner contains sugar beet root.  It’s my favourite leave-in which I use as the C in LOCO.
> http://asiamnaturally.com/leave-in-conditioner.html
> *Key Ingredients: Extracts of Coconut, Amla, Sugar Beet Root, Green Tea, Lemon, Apple, Sugar Cane, Phytosterols and Saw Palmetto*
> 
> ...



How did I miss that? My hair loves this as well. It is my favorite leave-in. It has a lot of stuff my hair likes in it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

I pulled the marshmallow, burdock root and rose ice cubes from the freezer. Going to add it to the tea batch I made a few weeks ago. I will be adding marshmallow balm to the tea mix, with a little s-curl and some hazelnut oil for a spritz while my hair is in puffy twists. I will add some acv and a preservative to it to stabilize it. I have a lot so it will last me a while.

I won't be making a new batch of tea until I use up at least 50% of what I have already made.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 20, 2014)

Tried to be cute and go back to creamy leave in condish. Well the hair has spoken in her language of brittle and breaking hair.  :-(. And it was only a weekend experiment!

Reluctantly brewing for two spritz bottles of homemade leave in. Both will contain the base of oolong, nettle and burdock to which I will add almond, sunflower, baobab, argan and broccoli seed oils. This base will be in one bottle as a daily leave in. The other bottle will contain silk peptides for after washing.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19551023]Tried to be cute and go back to creamy leave in condish. Well the hair has spoken in her language of brittle and breaking hair.  :-(. And it was only a weekend experiment!
> 
> Reluctantly brewing for two spritz bottles of homemade leave in. Both will contain the base of oolong, nettle and burdock to which I will add almond, sunflower, baobab, argan and broccoli seed oils. This base will be in one bottle as a daily leave in. The other bottle will contain silk peptides for after washing.
> 
> ...



What leave-in did you use? And how did you first realize it was the leave-in?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 20, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with vanilla rooibos, chamomile, green, black teas, fenugreek, peppermint and coffee


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What leave-in did you use? And how did you first realize it was the leave-in?



Hey! I used the shea moisture restorative. It says it can used as a leave in. All leave ins had done this to me in the past tho and I just thought it was the texture of my hair. It just likes water or tea and heavy sealing. That's it. Gonna wash it tonight as it is dry breaking and that's no good.

It was the only new thing I did. The very reason why I don't try more than 2 new things at once to easily eliminate a problem.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19551151]Hey! I used the shea moisture restorative. It says it can used as a leave in. All leave ins had done this to me in the past tho and I just thought it was the texture of my hair. It just likes water or tea and heavy sealing. That's it. Gonna wash it tonight as it is dry breaking and that's no good.
> 
> It was the only new thing I did. The very reason why I don't try more than 2 new things at once to easily eliminate a problem.



What are you sealing with? Thank you in advance. You may have already told me but I don't remember.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What are you sealing with? Thank you in advance. You may have already told me but I don't remember.


Either one of my butters made with shea and cocoa or grease. I have been using that Mizani setting lotions for twist outs come to think of it. But that's been the last 3 weeks. Would it start the breakage now?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Either one of my butters made with shea and cocoa or grease. I have been using that Mizani setting lotions for twist outs come to think of it. But that's been the last 3 weeks. Would it start the breakage now?



Thanks you. Maybe you can try the setting lotions on just the front section to see if it acts differently.


----------



## juliehp (Jan 20, 2014)

My hair came out gorgeous! Pretty dark red, juicy curls. Now I'm contemplating a trim, I have some hair at the top of my head that the ends act funny-straightish, very little curl, seriously thinking about trimming it next month at the hairdresser around the full moon... Yep!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2014)

Have my Catnip Tea ret-to-go.  

Now I just need to figure out 'where' in my Regimen I'll use it?

From what I've read, it's best to use w/o any product.  

So I may use it as a Rinse after I cleanse, before I do my Reconstructor.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey ladies!
Its true that the catnip tea is like a conditioner. I did cowash with VO5 after rinsing but when I took off the plastic cap, my hair was ultra conditioned!  It was laid like new born baby hair.  I always have tangles but not last night :no no:   

Catnip is now my newest staple. Im gonna use it to condition when Im in braids as I want something that wont build up on my braids.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey ladies!
> Its true that the catnip tea is like a conditioner. I did cowash with VO5 after rinsing but when I took off the plastic cap, my hair was ultra conditioned!  It was laid like new born baby hair.  I always have tangles but not last night :no no:
> 
> Catnip is now my newest staple. Im gonna use it to condition when Im in braids as I want something that wont build up on my braids.
> ...



mshoneyfly 
Where do you buy catnip and what does it smell like?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly Where do you buy catnip and what does it smell like?  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

They sell catnip tea at Whole Foods. I picked up some a few weeks ago but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2014)

Beamodel

When you use it please report back.  I'll pick some up the next time I'm in Whole Paycheck 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2014)

Used tea spray on last dc and before leave in, will use it again tonight before my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Smells like regular Tea.  (Oh, I have Catnip Tea by Alvita)  Will be using it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

Will do a:

*T A C*

Tea (Catnip)
ACV Rinse Hairveda
Coffee with my Leave-In


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Beamodel  When you use it please report back.  I'll pick some up the next time I'm in Whole Paycheck   Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

I will try out catnip today and let you know


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 21, 2014)

Catnip is really cheap at the pet food stores  if you're not gonna drink it, I see no probs with getting it there.

Just saying...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

I was letting my tea blend defrost overnight but when I woke up the container had a leak and my tea was all over the counter and floor 

I will brew up a new blend today.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Catnip is really cheap at the pet food stores  if you're not gonna drink it, I see no probs with getting it there.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> ...



DarkJoy

Yes, it is super cheap at pet stores, Walmart and Target. You can get an 1 oz organic container for like $3. Just in case if anyone is having trouble finding/buying the tea bags.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

I am making my new tea blend and it is simmering on the stove. It smells so yummy.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 21, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my special tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

I did my Catnip *Tea* Rinse right after Co-Cleansing (before DC'ing). 

My Hair felt really soft & silky upon Rinsing.

I followed up with my *Coffee* Rinse under my DC'er

I won't use Tea with/for my Leave-In.  (So my order has changed) 

And Catnip is supposedly 'best' on product free hair. (According to something we read in another thread).

Will use Hairveda's *ACV* for my Final Rinse

*T*ea  *C*offee  *A*CV   

I'll steep another Pot of Catnip Tea for Friday for research & review.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Nice review. I'm getting ready to use my catnip.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2014)

Used my ' everything but the kitchen sink ' blend during my cowash today.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Catnip is really cheap at the pet food stores  if you're not gonna drink it, I see no probs with getting it there.  Just saying...  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy
What form does catnip come in at the pet food store?  Is it the herb or like a powder or something?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2014)

I totally forgot to use my tea this past wash.  I don't use teas throughout the week as they create a film on my hair which then leads to dryness. Oh well, next wash day!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 22, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> DarkJoy
> What form does catnip come in at the pet food store?  Is it the herb or like a powder or something?
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



The loose dry herb. They also sell fresh catnip plants in the pots in spring mshoneyfly

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2014)

I finished my tea blend last night and added some preservative so it will last. I mixed the marshmallow balm and tea in a spritz bottle this morning and will add some hazelnut oil later. Will use this as my spritz while in puffy twist.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 22, 2014)

Beamodel

Whole Pay check wanted $7.49 for the catnip.  I left those 30 tea bags right on the shelf 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Whole Pay check wanted $7.49 for the catnip.  I left those 30 tea bags right on the shelf
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Chile, head to petco and gityo $3 'nip from the kitty section. Lol

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Lol, try Target. Go on the kitty isle. They have it for $3 (loose herbs)


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva

I used the Target catnip last night. I do have the tea as well but I opt'd to not use that one. 

My hair is silky smooth, very conditioned. Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

@Beamodel

What "Order" did you use your Catnip in? I plan to use it again on Friday.

@MileHighDiva

If you have other things to order, you could get Alvita Tea Bags from Vitacost 'cheap'


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am about to co-cleanse with ASIAN coconut cowash and afterwards I will do an ACV rinse with Claudies Normalizing hair rinse. The instructions say to use after conditioning but I'm nervous about that so I will do it before I apply my DC. In what order do y'all do ACV rinses?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

@beautyaddict1913

I do mine last (as a Final Rinse).


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you T! I guess I should follow the directions lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

@beautyaddict1913

You got 'Dem Curls A Poppin'


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  What "Order" did you use your Catnip in? I plan to use it again on Friday.



IDareT'sHair 

I shampoo'd, then sprayed it on my hair. Put a plastic cap on for about 20 mins. Then added my Annabelle's Blueberry DC for another 30 mins. And rinsed.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 22, 2014)

Massaged scalp with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

Beamodel

Imma use it again next Wash Day.  Are you?


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I'm switching to fenugreek on Friday only bc I had some shedding from that sulphur and I need that combated ASAP. But next Tuesday, I will use catnip again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

Beamodel

I need to come up with a Quick Regi for Friday.  But I know I'll be using Catnip again in the same order.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Catnip conditions well too. I like it a lot. I found it easier to just spray my hair. Same how I do with fenugreek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

@Beamodel

When the Challenge first started, several Seasoned "Tea-Heads" were doing a Catnip/Fenugreek Blend. 

 That's how I ended up with both of those teas in my Stash. *copying offa' them*

It does Condition very well. I'll use it again after Cleansing and before DC'ing.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Hmmm I never thought to blend them. Most of my teas I use separately. But I might start to combine them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

Beamodel

Yeah, that's why I bought them in the 1st place.

Because some of the Folks  (that had been tea rinsing for a long time) were doing a Fenugreek/Catnip Combo. 

But  I never really used them. (Too busy using/trying other stuff).

But I'll keep using them.  Separately & probably together.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair I'm laughing so hard at you saying u were copying offa them lol!! Do you still use prepackaged tea rinses like Claudie's and Shi or Hairveda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

beautyaddict1913

I haven't bought any pre-mixed in a minute.  

You know Claudie just had a 28% Sale?  And offering a permanent 20% LHCF Discount.

I still have HV's Hydrasilica Spritz (but I like ithat in the summer).

Haven't bought any Shi lately because of the high Shipping.

Those Pre-Mixes are all still really good tho'

Annabelle's has a Hair Tonic and I just bought that (haven't tried yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

beautyaddict1913

Yeah, Shay72 use to always do a Fenugreek/Catnip Tea Rinse and also a earlier poster named Choctaw. 

I use to want to use everything she was using for Tea Rinsing....


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Well I guess I'm gonna do fenugreek/catnip on Friday then lol.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with the usual peppermint, chamomile, black, green, vanilla rooibos, coffee and fenugreek leaving it in over night under MHC so deep conditioner.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 23, 2014)

Comwashed and tea rinsed with horsetail, rooibos, fresh rosemary, rose hips and black tea. Havent used black tea in a while.  Shedding has decreased dramatically. Down from two large cotton balls od shed hair to 3/4 cotton ball. So Im happy. Dont like how it darkens hair but I'd rather have hair left to darken than to keep shedding so  
My mama is a tea head and prepoo head now yall. Shes been visiting for the past six weeks (sigh) and shes making up her own blends now that she see such a difference with her own hair. Lol.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 23, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Beamodel  Whole Pay check wanted $7.49 for the catnip.  I left those 30 tea bags right on the shelf   Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva
Get the tea bags from vitacost for $4 and change

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

Wenbev

Cute.  I love Momma stories! 

Tell Her she's our "Honorary Member"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

Steeped a Pot of: Fenugreek/Catnip this a.m. for tomorrow.

Will use it after I Cleanse & Prior to DC'ing/Steaming.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wait y'all, I'm so not ready.......catnip?  Lol. Wow.  It will be a while before I go with that one. But I'll enjoy seeing all the results from the sidelines.  

If my mixture keeps working out, I don't see myself trying anything new just yet.  Y'all are amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978

Yep.  Catnip. 

It's been in my Stash for a while, so it's right on time.  Especially with the Research that's been done on it.

So, at least I didn't have to buy anything new, or I probably wouldn't be trying it just yet.

I have a lot of Tea(s) to use up before I add anything new. 

Even though I do want Slippery Elm.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 23, 2014)

Soooo... I didn't know/forgot that fenugreek was considered an herb lol. I've been using it a lot lately and right now I'm under the dryer with the rest of HQS Peppermint DC mixed with fenugreek paste and seaweed. Feels nice... Forgot the tea spray underneath though... will spray before leave in after the dc.


----------



## Shifra (Jan 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> When the Challenge first started, several Seasoned "Tea-Heads" were doing a Catnip/Fenugreek Blend.
> 
> ...



I’m sure your mothers said this to you and I certainly have said this to my DSs….. ‘_if your friends jump off a bridge will you jump off a bridge too_?’ 

Well Teahead friends, I’m heading to the pet store to buy catnip tomorrow. 

I just have to figure out where to insert it in my Tuesday night wash.:creatures


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 24, 2014)

Shifra if y'all's hair grow from jumping off the bridge I'm jumping too lol!! I love trying things that people rave about on here. At least I know most people have been on here a while and know what they are talking about lol.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 24, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Soooo... I didn't know/forgot that fenugreek was considered an herb lol. I've been using it a lot lately and right now I'm under the dryer with the rest of HQS Peppermint DC mixed with fenugreek paste and seaweed. Feels nice... Forgot the tea spray underneath though... will spray before leave in after the dc.



I am just...going to stare at your siggy right now...

You know you bad too for having this man's face conveniently placed there for someone to stare at...


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Wait y'all, I'm so not ready.......catnip? Lol. Wow. It will be a while before I go with that one. But I'll enjoy seeing all the results from the sidelines.
> 
> If my mixture keeps working out, I don't see myself trying anything new just yet. Y'all are amazing!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @KaramelDiva1978
> 
> Yep. Catnip.
> 
> ...



KaramelDiva1978, catnip and all herbs have been used internally/externally for years. Don't let the name full you, a friend of mine smoke/drink catnip herbs for relax/sleep. IDareT'sHair, has done the research and is quite the residential expert


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Shifra

Hush!  Yep. 

When I first started the Challenge 2012, I was 'new' to Tea/Coffee Rinsing so I was scoping out what the 'experienced' Tea-Heads Challengers were using 

And Fenugreek & Catnip kept popping up so I bought them. 

But ended up using a bunch of other stuff instead: Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto, Blue Malva,  Burdock Root, Rosemary, Oolong, Black, Hibiscus. 

I recently pulled that Catnip and the Fenugreek back out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Ltown

You were the one that got me on Tea.  You and curlyhersheygirl.

Hey, I just start the Threads and Buy what Ya'll Buy.  *no resident here*

You made me that delightful Tea Spritz and sent me a wonderful bag of 'loose' tea & flowers and Moringa, Hibiscus Bags etc....

Also curlyhersheygirl sent me a nice bag of Loose Tea(s) w/Flowers.

You, are considered one of the main contributors to Herbs, Teas and Ayurvedics in this Thread. 

So we need you to be more "Active" over here since you've Graduated Ms. MBA.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You were the one that got me on Tea. You and @curlyhersheygirl.
> 
> ...



@Idare'tshair, I'm not as active in posting because I don't plan my hair routines anymore . impulse action is what I call it  I'm always reading/researching I'm also trying to implement teas internally for better health and will post whatever I find here.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2014)

I posted in natural forum for those who drink teas so if it don't work for the hair, 

http://funkymunky.co.za/herbalteas.pdf


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 24, 2014)

Wash day!

Currently baggying with amla/fenugreek oil. 

Then powder wash. Yes, there will be shikakai in it *shudders*. Will just be sure the water doesnt drip in my eyes again.  I will also include a load of fenugreek powder (not cooking it or anything), amla, and tulsi. 

TOR-Tea & Oil Rinse (with ceramides) under moisture DC. Tea = oolong, burdock, nettle, lemongrass (NEW!)

DC = Indigo (fattens my strands) mixed in AO Island Naturals for an hour w/heat cap for 15min. 

Final Tea & ACV Rinse. Tea = red rooibos and bamboo.


----------



## Xaragua (Jan 24, 2014)

I DC'ed overnight with a mixture of amla and Brahmi powder mix with some conditioner. i did not like the mix as it was runny but truth  be told my hair felt strong and it was easy to detangle when i rinsed the mixture out of my hair today. Ayuverdic powders are the truth ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Wash day!
> 
> Currently baggying with *amla/fenugreek oil*.
> 
> ...


 
DarkJoy Very Nice Post. WOW!  Love It!



Xaragua said:


> *I DC'ed overnight with a mixture of amla and Brahmi powder mix with some conditioner. i did not like the mix as it was runny but truth be told my hair felt strong and it was easy to detangle when i rinsed the mixture out of my hair today. Ayuverdic powders are the truth ladies*


 
Xaragua

 Thank you for providing us with this Excellent Review


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Forgot to do my Tea Rinse (after Cleansing my Hair with HH Dark Honey Rinse).  

So, I will do my Tea Rinse after I rinse this Protein Rx I will do it under my Steam Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Now I gotta think of a way to do my Coffee Rinse?  Maybe right before my ACV (final rinse).

I'll all thrown off now.

And I had it all planned out so perfectly!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 24, 2014)

So as much as I love my ayurvedic powder blends. I also love my Keracare.  I've been eyeing the Cream Cleanse because it has the powders in it. Anyone tried it? How were the results?


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Ms. T! Now that ya'll twisted my arm on this catnip, I'm adding it to my vitacost order.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 25, 2014)

I would love to join this challenge! I was in this challenge 2012 and I love acv and henna. I fell off the tea rinses but would love to incorporate them again. I'm taking out my crochet braids this week and plan on using all these Ayurvedic powders I stopped using as well. I'll post when I do my first treatment this week. I'm on page 13 of this thread and will read the whole thing for new ideas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2014)

lovestarr

Come On Girl & Join Us Again!  We'd Love to Have You


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2014)

Dc'd over coffee (The Big bold Easy)
Tea rinse (multi-blend)
ACV rinse with cool water


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 25, 2014)

*Under dc herbal rinse 
Rose petals
Hibiscus flowers
Nettle root c/s
*Final herbal rinse
Rooibos
Marshmallow root
Rosehips
Catnip
Thyme
Fenugreek seed
Saw palmetto
Also used the under dc herbal water to mix my mud wash recipe
Used shikakai, neem, and Amla in the wash.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 25, 2014)

My last wash I was experiencing too much shedding for my liking. So last night I sprayed my roots with fenugreek tea, DC twice (once with protein, once with a moisturizing conditioner). 

My hair is seriously soft and guess what... The shedding stopped immediately because of the fenugreek tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2014)

Beamodel

Good Observation.  Nice Post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2014)

lovelycurls said:


> **Under dc herbal rinse
> Rose petals
> Hibiscus flowers
> Nettle root c/s
> ...




lovelycurls

 Nice Blend.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 25, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> My last wash I was experiencing too much shedding for my liking. So last night I sprayed my roots with fenugreek tea, DC twice (once with protein, once with a moisturizing conditioner).
> 
> My hair is seriously soft and guess what... The shedding stopped immediately because of the fenugreek tea spritz.



Fenugreek is my new staple, use it every wash day.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 25, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lovelycurls
> 
> Nice Blend.



Thanks lady!♡

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm boring. Lol. Just used my Njoi tea spritz under my prepoo/DC.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2014)

Tea spray under protein dc, then sprayed again under moisturizing dc, and will spray again under leave in before blow drying.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 26, 2014)

Rinsed today with peppermint and chamomile.  Need to figure out what's next.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got henna in  Today is fenugreek Sunday so I'll likely do a fenugreek treatment after (even though I don't normally dc after).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

Pulled out: Catnip for next wash day.

But I've been toying around with the idea of steeping a Marshmallow Root/Burdock Root Combo.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 26, 2014)

I missed my herbal cleanse this weekend because I went to the Salon. Got a good deep conditioning and rollerset. Everyone commented on how nice my hair looked before it was shampooed. That was definitely my nightly coconut oil massage and Vatika & Wen moisturizing and sealing. The next three weeks my hair belongs to me for pastes and deep conditions. I feel so good about letting Ayurveda methods dominate my regimen for long healthy hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978

Those were nice compliments (coming from a Salon).  

They usually want to tell you "what you need"

Good Job!


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out: Catnip for next wash day.  But I've been toying around with the idea of steeping a Marshmallow Root/Burdock Root Combo.



Idatet'shair

I love marshmallow root. I have burdock root too but I don't remember how my hair responded to it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 26, 2014)

Steeping tea  (Moringa, Burdock Root, Nettle, Rooibos, Fenugreek, Peppermint, and Marshmallow Root) for this weeks co-wash.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2014)

Today I use rosehip, hibiscus, marshmallow, nettle, horsetail, catnip as a rinse before dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

Ltown said:


> *Today I use rosehip, hibiscus, marshmallow, nettle, horsetail, catnip as a rinse before dc.*


 
Ltown

 Nice Blend.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> KaramelDiva1978
> 
> Those were nice compliments (coming from a Salon).
> 
> ...



That's so true! I started coming back there again because I got exactly what I wanted for me relaxer...gently texlaxed roots. He didn't try and convince me to bone straight my hair or anything. He applied it and sent me to shampoo it out. I love him. I never should've left a few years ago.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Nice Blend.



IDareT'sHair, thanks only downside is I can't give a good review on what good/not. I blend my teas for all their individually benefit and hope I reep them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2014)

Will Steep a Combo of Fenugreek/Catnip for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2014)

Ltown

Both of the Loose Blends I got from You and curlyhersheygirl work very, very well.

Ya'll put Ya'll Foot all up in them Blends.....


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Both of the Loose Blends I got from You and @curlyhersheygirl work very, very well.
> 
> Ya'll put Ya'll Foot all up in them Blends.....


IDareT'sHair, i'm have to do some research on the blend i did back then


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steep a Combo of Fenugreek/Catnip for tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair

Mines is in the fridge, waiting for Tuesdays application


----------



## juliehp (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a formal event on Saturday, debating on whether or not to henna my hair tomorrow & see a natural stylist to give me an amazing style for it... Decisions, decisions..!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2014)

Fenugreek/Catnip is steeping for tomorrow.  

Will do it after my Cleansing Conditioner and before my DC'ing Rx.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I'm finally back to curly hair! 

I found some fenugreek under my cabinet, so I added it to my mud wash. My hair came out nice and soft, but I did a poor job of rinsing it all out. Next time I'll know better.

I've been doing my oil rinses with every wash, and I must say, my hair has become so much more manageable. I don't even recognize my usually untamable, rebellious locks.

Just the other day I found some safflower oil that I had purchased months ago. I'll be adding that to my oil mixture.  I am determined to retain my growth this year.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 27, 2014)

Installed some twists with extensions. I will be making my herbal braid spray. Will update with ingredients.  Washing will consist of co-washing so I will not be updating this thread on that. However, I'll be pouring tea on my head after each condition and leaving it in. Found between this and spritzing every few days there's hardly any shed during take downs.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 27, 2014)

Massaged scalp with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

I did a Fenugreek/Catnip Rinse after I Cleansed my Hair

Did a Coffee Rinse under my DC'er and Steamed

Finished with: HV ACV Rinse to lock everything in.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 28, 2014)

Applied Coffee oil to hair as a pre-poo.
Did a tea rinse with a m iced yes blend.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 28, 2014)

Pulled out my fenugreek and catnip for use tonight with my DC session


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally took my crochet braids out. Took me 2 hours to finger detangle since I just came out a protective style. I'm doing an overnight prepoo with my fave dubar vatika oil that I had in my hair all day - it leaves my hair so soft. I just had knee surgery so it's killing me since I stood on it for those 2 hrs.  Will DC, light protein, and twist up tomorrow. Will either do an acv or avj final rinse too.  Can I do both?? Or is it ok to mix acv and avj?? 

 I also ordered herbs for the first time to make tea rinses! I always just used green/black tea for my rinses. I ordered all in 4 oz to see how I like them from mountain rose herbs. The shipping cost is disrespectful tho! Almost $13 really?? I'll have to find another herb supplier. But the herbs I'll be experimenting with are burdock root, nettle, marshmallow root, saw palmetto, slippery elm, and ya'll convinced me to order catnip lol.    

I'm on a one year protective style journey so looking to make a tea spritz while my hair is braided up so I will be researching that while my herbs are on their way.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad to see so many ladies testing out the catnip. Cant wait to hear opinions and results.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 29, 2014)

I cowashed, quick dc and rinsed with a horsetail, fenu, rooibos, nettle and black tea mix. Must be going thru some hormonal changes, hair shedding is back up to two big cotton balls. Boo. And a dry, breaking patch in the back. Double boo.


----------



## Shifra (Jan 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fenugreek/Catnip is steeping for tomorrow.
> 
> Will do it after my Cleansing Conditioner and before my DC'ing Rx.


 
I apologize in advance for the long post ladies.

In the past 3 weeks I’ve tried coffee rinses and yesterday I did a catnip tea spritz.

I tested the coffee rinse 4 times. Let me preface this by saying that I have very fine hair and all of the attemps were under my normal DC blend described in post #101 on pg. 6, followed by my normal leave-in & roller set routine.

1st Coffee attempt – Coffee alone.  
*Result* = Shiny, heavy, very smooth and easy to detangle hair when wet; but limp & sort of greasy after roller set. 

2nd Coffee attempt – Coffee alone after a low poo cleanse (ORS Creamy Aloe).  I added less castor oil in my DC and used a lighter hand with my leave-in routine.  
*Result* = Well moisturized, less limp, but not as bouncy as usual. erplexed

3rd Coffee attempt – 1 part coffee to 3 parts tea blend.  
*Result* = Balanced hair.  Perhaps a little too soft. 

4th Coffee attempt – 1 part coffee 3 parts tea blend. Added more ORS Rep Pak conditioner to my DC blend. 
*Result* = Hair turned out just the way I like it.    I messed up by automatically moisturizing on Day 2  when I didn’t really need to and my hair became limp again. 

1st Catnip tea attempt Tuesday night.  I used Catnip alone under DC blend.  
*Result* = OK but not as smooth as with my normal tea blend.  My hair was very bouncy and full after taking down my roller set but not as shiny. 

Verdict -  I will continue the coffee/tea mix spritz throughout the winter months.  I may add catnip to my tea blend every now and then.   

I consider myself lucky to have found a tea blend that fits my hair needs early in my tea journey.  The additional teas are just for the fun of experimenting  with something new.  

In the meantime I found some licorice powder in Chinatown yesterday ($4.99 for a 1lb bag).  Of course I bought it but I have no idea what to do with it.  
Any suggestions?


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 29, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Glad to see so many ladies testing out the catnip. Cant wait to hear opinions and results.  I LOVE this HHJ!!



Catnip is best used on clean/shampoo/product free hair. Apply it to your hair. Let it sit for about 20 mins then apply ur DC and continue with your normal regimen.   

Catnip acts as a conditioner and helps significantly with slip ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2014)

Shifra

Very Nice & Detailed Post. 

I really enjoyed reading your 'research/findings' Keep us posted as you proceed with your Coffee/Tea Rinses.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 29, 2014)

Prepooed with HV cocasta shikakai oil
Simple oolong tea rinse
Finished with an ACV rinse


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 29, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with green, black, peppermint, vanilla rooibos, chamomile, coffee and fenugreek


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2014)

[USER=182224 said:
			
		

> Beamodel[/USER];19593309]Catnip is best used on clean/shampoo/product free hair. Apply it to your hair. Let it sit for about 20 mins then apply ur DC and continue with your normal regimen.
> 
> Catnip acts as a conditioner and helps significantly with slip ends.



Why do you have to wait so long between the catnip and the DC?


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

So today I did a DC with AOHSR, applied some Giovanni Nutrafix while in shower and let that sit for 10 mins. Then I did an acv rinse. I applied some KKKT, sealed with jojoba oil, then moisturized with quemet burdock root cream. I did some medium twists that I want to keep for 2 weeks so need to work on a moisturizing tea spray soon as my herbs come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2014)

Steeped a nice pot of Fenugreek/Catnip for tomorrow.

Will use Columbian Coffee under my DC'er and finish up with an ACV Rinse (Hairveda)

I ordered some Costa Rican Coffee (Dark Roast) should be here soon.

I bought some new teas:

Calendua Flowers* May use this with Roses, Blue Malva and Hibiscus
Yarrow
Marshmallow (can't find mine)
Fenugreek (re-up)


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 31, 2014)

Received my latest vitacost order with catnip! I didnt realize it has such a lovely smell. Kinda minty. Tastes great too didnt even add sugar. I like to drink a cup before dumping on my head  
Thinking I'll use the catnip by itself on shapooed hair at some point this weekend as Ms Beamodel suggested. I read similar postings regarding clean hair on another board as well about catnip AND that it can buildup after several uses.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 31, 2014)

Got some bamboo leaf tea. Mainly for drinking, but I'm going to use it as a rinse once or twice to test it

Still spraying my hair with an AVJ spritz. Hair is loving it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Did a Catnip/Fenugreek Tea Rinse after Cleansing my Hair
Will do a Coffee Rinse under my DC'er
Will Finish up with an ACV Rinse

 May use my CC's Naturals Hibiscus or Flax Seed Crème/Butter afterwards


----------



## Lia3257 (Jan 31, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Got some bamboo leaf tea. Mainly for drinking, but I'm going to use it as a rinse once or twice to test it
> 
> Still spraying my hair with an AVJ spritz. Hair is loving it.



I made a leave-in with AVJ and my hair is loving it.

For the water part I did 50% AVJ and 50% water. 

When this bottle runs out I might try 100% water. 

This is the first leave-in I've made that meshes well with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Lia3257

Are you joining this Challenge?


----------



## Lia3257 (Jan 31, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lia3257
> 
> Are you joining this Challenge?



Yes! I'm in!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 31, 2014)

First attempt at tea rinsing will be tomorrow!  I'm brewing some slippery elm & marshmellow root.  I'll let it sit under my dc tomorrow.  So excited!  There is a lot of mucilage from the slippery elm!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Golden75

Interesting G.:scratchch  I've been wanting to buy some Slippery Elm.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 31, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Interesting G.:scratchch  I've been wanting to buy some Slippery Elm.



IDareT'sHair -  I didn't realize it would be a powder.  Or it could be marshmellow.  Does marsh have a lot of mucilage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Golden75

I think it's the Slippery Elm.  I'm not sure about the Marshmallow Root.  I thought it 'did' when I used it.  

But it could have been something else that was in my blend.

I hope I find those Tea Bags.  But I think I threw them out (by accident).  *i think they're gone* 

I have another box of Marshmallow Tea coming since I lost a practically new batch.  

I know I had about 20 bags left it there.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 31, 2014)

IDareT'sHair -  that is odd you're missing a box of tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Golden75

I have no clue where it is. 

I tore my kitchen up over the weekend looking for it.  No Luck.

I know I was trying not to use it so often because it's so durn expensive.

I ended up either misplacing it or it got thrown out with some other stuff.erplexed

Who knows?????  It may turn up (after the box I just ordered arrives).


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 31, 2014)

Sprayed some SM coconut and hibiscus moisture mix (I forgot how much yummy ingredients this mist has) then sealed with evco and will baggy overnight.


----------



## juliehp (Jan 31, 2014)

I went to a salon on island that specializes in natural hair to get my hair done for a formal event tomorrow. So next week I will try that slippery elm tea I found in the cabinet and get some others from the health food & grocery stores. 
I found an eBay seller that has Jamila at a nice price, I haven't been able to find it on island. I'm ordering it 3 at a time and plan to do henna at 2-3 week intervals. I also ran across Curly Nikki's abbreviated henna  routine. I will mix, freeze, and defrost my henna for dye release, apply to my hair and apply heat. Leave it in for 4 hours then move on to washing it out and deep conditioning. 
I got complemented on my hennaed hair several times by people who know what henna is! =P 
So excited!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 31, 2014)

It's Ayurveda Night!

I'm currently pre-pooing with Dabur Vatika Oil.  When Dateline goes off, I'll do the following:

 +Clarify/chelate with New Era Neutralizing poo.

+Apply henna mix.  Experimenting with coconut milk in lieu of Red Zinger tea.

+DC with SD Shea What! Deux

+Signature braid out with QB CTDG, QB AOHC mixed w/ QB Honey Balm, and GSO for my LCO combo.  I can't recall all of the Ayurvedic ingredients in QB beyond alma, but it's full of goodies.  Too lazy to go look right now.  I need my rest for my pending hair session 

I'm excited to try the QB AOHC, because it's   I want to see if it lives up to the great for winter hype, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 31, 2014)

juliehp

Please post a photo of your formal natural hair style.  We love hair porn, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2014)

I am trying out my new Natural Oasis products for the first time tonight. They fit well into this challenge. The shampoo is a blend of ACV and herbs, the detangling balm also has herbs and the setting balm is fruit, herbs and flowers.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 1, 2014)

Just picked up some more Marshmallow root to steep for my herbal spritz this weekend. I also got some nettle... I'm not sure exactly how I will use it yet or what it's benefits are. Will be doing research soon!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 1, 2014)

I used KV coffee oil under my DT.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with Natural Oasis Herbal Hair and Scalp and then spritz with NO Fruit, Herbs and Flowers Setting Lotion and baggied.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 1, 2014)

Brewing my "kitchen sink' ensemble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I may steep "Green" Tea for next wash day.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 1, 2014)

Steeping licorice root tea to add to a concoction I had in the freezer. I know it has some horsetail powder in it and I can smell the ylang ylang EO. 

ETA: My notes say irish moss, lavender, nettle and basil teas. Will poo, henna, rinse, tea rinse, DC and roller set tomorrow.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 1, 2014)

Brewed slippery elm & marshmallow root tea yesterday.  Applied tea to scalp and hair & dc on top.

Will do ACV rinse.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 1, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -  I didn't realize it would be a powder.  Or it could be marshmellow.  Does marsh have a lot of mucilage?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I think it's the Slippery Elm.  I'm not sure about the Marshmallow Root.  I thought it 'did' when I used it.
> 
> ...



They both have a lot of mucilage.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2014)

Today doing a repeat of last week I think 
marshmallow,oatstraw,hibiscus,rosehip,saw palmetto,catnip,fennel,nettle,horsetail.


----------



## Lia3257 (Feb 2, 2014)

Steeping green tea and hibiscus. I will add this and acv to a spray bottle and spray my scalp after I shampoo my hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 2, 2014)

Steeping catnip and marshmallow root tea


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2014)

Yesterday I steeped one bag each of each over night: green tea, black tea, nettle, Fenugreek and saw palmetto berries.  I did a tea rinse and put my DC directly on top of that for about 30 minutes.  I'm needing to keep every possible hair on my scalp and ends because I'm planning to cut 1-2 inches off in March.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Next weekend I'm going to steam with tea steeped with my ayurvedic powders


----------



## Lia3257 (Feb 2, 2014)

I shampooe with a bentonite clay shampoo bar, sprayed my scalp and hair with ACV, green tea and hibiscus, conditioned with fenugreek that I added to my condish and applied my homemade leave in.

My hair feels nice and loved.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 2, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for my next cowash day on Tuesday.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 2, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Steeping catnip and marshmallow root tea



I sprayed my catnip/marshmallow tea on my hair and sealed with Kukui nut oil. My ends are nice, soft & moisturized.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2014)

Tomorrow I will cowash my twists and pour red rooibos over my scalp before sealing them with a butter.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 2, 2014)

Henna day today, about to wash it out. Will dc with a moisturizing condish and rinse with leftover horsetail/black/nettle tea. 
Saving catnip to use on its own when I cowash this wednesday or thursday


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 4, 2014)

Tried an oil rinse for the first time Sunday. I really like the diff in my hair. It seems...stronger?  Def more balanced. 

Used a shikakai oil (with some other Ayurvedic herbs) layered under my tea-coconut milk rinse then a mix of moisture conditioners. It was awesome!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2014)

Using Green Tea after my Cowash
Columbian Tea under The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er
ACV Hairveda's Phinising Rinse


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 4, 2014)

My herbs came yesterday! So excited to try them. And forget all the trash I talked about mountainrose herbs bc I loved their packaging and info inserts, and the fact the herbs are organic.

Thinking of doing a catnip/marshmallow rinse to use when I cowash my twists. I just need to figure out a leave in spray recipe.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

All is quiet on the home front. Just spritzing my hair 1x to 2x a day with a tea mist. I used it right out of the fridge today and was surprised it didn't bother me. That is good to know. Now I won't have any issues spritzing my hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 4, 2014)

Applied coffee oil to scalp and did a tea rinse.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 4, 2014)

Going to use my catnip/marshmallow root tea mix tonight. Oh yea!!! I love it, soft moisturized hair..


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 4, 2014)

I must try the catnip/MM root combo soon. My hair loved the catnip tea on its own

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 5, 2014)

Catnip rinse is going down tomorrow!


----------



## Solila (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm back! Irish Mossing as we speak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er last night for the first time, with a Cup of Columbian Coffee underneath (and Steamed).

Will use this again on Friday.

Not sure what "Teas" I'll Steep.  Maybe Burdock Root or Rosemary.  Or maybe some Hibiscus?


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

Drinking a cup of saw palmetto while I still figure out a tea spritz recipe that I need to make today.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

faithVA how long does ur tea spritz last before it goes bad? I made almost 2 cups but don't know how long it will be good for.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok so for my tea spritz I decided to go with burdock, nettle, and saw palmetto for my first attempt. I mixed one cup of the tea with 3/4 cup of avj. Thinking of adding veg glycerin, rosemary eo, and bergamot for scent.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2014)

[USER=330081 said:
			
		

> lovestarr[/USER];19623807]faithVA how long does ur tea spritz last before it goes bad? I made almost 2 cups but don't know how long it will be good for.



Outside the fridge it is going to go bad in about 4 days. In the fridge, it may make it 7 days. I will usually keep out what I can use, and freeze the rest if I make too much. The higher the ph and the warmer the temperture, the faster it goes bad. With a ph of 3, it will last 7 days outside of the fridge. A ph of 4 will last 4 days outside of the fridge. 

My latest batch I added a preservative too it and put it in the fridge so I didn't have to worry about it. In the future I plan on blending my herbs and just making 6 oz at a time to prevent waste.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Outside the fridge it is going to go bad in about 4 days. In the fridge, it may make it 7 days. I will usually keep out what I can use, and freeze the rest if I make too much. The higher the ph and the warmer the temperture, the faster it goes bad. With a ph of 3, it will last 7 days outside of the fridge. A ph of 4 will last 4 days outside of the fridge.  My latest batch I added a preservative too it and put it in the fridge so I didn't have to worry about it. In the future I plan on blending my herbs and just making 6 oz at a time to prevent waste.



faithVA Thanks so much for the info!   I just ordered 2 preservatives to add to my teas and butters but they haven't arrived yet. I'll put my mix in the fridge after I use it tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 5, 2014)

Pre-poo'd w/ hv vatika oil, tea rinsed w/ slippery elm & marshmallow root, avj as final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

Decided to Steep: Blueberry Leaf Tea


----------



## veesweets (Feb 5, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with: oolong, fenugreek, burdock, rooibos, and black  tea. Also added some peppermint oil, my scalp feels soo good. 


I forgot to update this thread with my experience of the naturally amari fenugreek mask. I don't think it's for me. My hair felt nice after rinsing but those seeds were the devil trying to get out  Will probably end up giving the mask to a friend.  I'll be sticking to fenugreek tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

veesweets said:


> *I forgot to update this thread with my experience of the naturally amari fenugreek mask. I don't think it's for me. My hair felt nice after rinsing but those seeds were the devil trying to get out*



@veesweets

Hmmph. Seems like a Pre-Made would have it ground up much finer for easy rinsing. 

 That N.A. stuff isn't cheap either.

 Thanks for the review.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 5, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmmph. *Seems like a Pre-Made would have it ground up much finer for easy rinsing. *
> 
> That N.A. stuff isn't cheap either.
> 
> Thanks for the review.



Exactly! She could definitely grind the seeds into a powder (or just purchase the powder) to make it easier for customers. A nice smooth paste would have been perfect. Should have stuck with my instincts and passed on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

@veesweets

I'm glad you told me. (In case I ever got 'tempted' to purchase). ANGTFD

I also always just use the tea. 

All that stuff in her line is 'pricey'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

Bought:
Slippery Elm Tea Bags
Marshmallow Root Tea Bags


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 5, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Did a tea rinse with: oolong, fenugreek, burdock, rooibos, and black  tea. Also added some peppermint oil, my scalp feels soo good.  I forgot to update this thread with my experience of the naturally amari fenugreek mask. I don't think it's for me. My hair felt nice after rinsing but those seeds were the devil trying to get out  Will probably end up giving the mask to a friend.  I'll be sticking to fenugreek tea.



veesweets

I agree. I made my own mask with the powder a d it's kinda aggravating getting those particles out of your hair. I'm sticking with the tea too.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

So I decided to add rosemary eo to my tea spritz but I forgot how wide the opening was and poured a bit too much so the smell was uber strong! I tried to balance it with the bergamot but that just made a citrusy string rosemary smell. So I had no choice but to add 2 tbs of my scurl moisturizer to calm the smell and it worked. Next time I know to take it easy on the eo...oh well...trial and error.

I spritzed my hair and sealed with evco and will baggy overnight. I hope I get good results but if not I will cowash tomorrow and do a tea rinse as a final then remake my leave in spritz.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 5, 2014)

Solila said:


> I'm back! Irish Mossing as we speak.




Solila
How are you using the Irish moss?  Do you have the tea bags, loose herbs or powder?  I have the powder and have added some to a few of my DCs with nice results.   Do you have a DC recipe?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Solila (Feb 5, 2014)

mshoneyfly

I have the flakes. They are great actually. I just add water, bring them to boil, and let it slightly cool off. Then I apply it.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 6, 2014)

Cowashed and final rinsed with catnip last night. My hair felt super soft and far less tangled than usual. I will continue to test the catnip alone as a rinse.  This morning my twist out was very defined and soft without the aid of many products. So far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2014)

Steeping Blueberry Leaf Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm steeping a blend of hibiscus, oolong, fennel, and black tea.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 6, 2014)

Steeping my blend of horsetail, nettle, marshmallow root, nettle, peppermint and rooibos tea for wash day.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 7, 2014)

So my tea spritz came out decent...hair was moisturized and roots were soft. My hair felt strong after it dried luckily. I spritzed it this a.m and sealed with evco. Will baggy for 6 hrs.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just did a tea rinse with shi naturals herbal tea rinse. I added Darcy's watermelon seed oil before applying the rinse. I left it on about an hour and a half. My hair came out super soft!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

Did a Blueberry Leaf Tea Rinse in-between Co-Cleansing & Reconstructing.

Will do a Columbian Coffee Rinse & Steam with The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er

Finish up with HV's ACV Rinse as my Final Rinse


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 7, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Did a tea rinse with: oolong, fenugreek, burdock, rooibos, and black  tea. Also added some peppermint oil, my scalp feels soo good.  I forgot to update this thread with my experience of the naturally amari fenugreek mask. I don't think it's for me. My hair felt nice after rinsing but those seeds were the devil trying to get out  Will probably end up giving the mask to a friend.  I'll be sticking to fenugreek tea.



veesweets 
I agree 100%!! I meant to update this thread and the fenugreek thread. My first mask from NA was really nice and easy to rinse out.. I'm not sure if she used the powder or not but it rinsed out very easy. She didn't package my first order well and the jar leaked some of the mask out (lid cracked). Tye mailed me a replacement jar with my order of two hair gels.     

Issue: I paid $5.35 for shipping when I placed my order for the hair gels no big deal. When I went to the post office I had to pay $6.20 for shipping fees due. I emailed her a pic of my receipt and box marked shipping fees due. Tye said she would look into it. I didn't receive a update from her so a week later I asked her about the shipping. She apologized for the delay but didn't offer a refund. Her answer was the post office raised their shipping fees and she wasn't aware. I would never pay $11.55 for shipping. Back to the mask.. The second mask was hard to rinse out. I'm not just saying that because of the shipping issues. I make better masks than the second one that I received. Basically, I have no plans to ever purchase from NA again.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 7, 2014)

veesweets and MayaNatural

Have you ladies considered the Methi Set from Hairveda?  I can't speak on the efficacy of it ,because I have not used it yet, but the Step 1 looks like a normal DC mask.  There's no seeds or anything.  I'm thinking it's infused with the fenugreek/methi seeds and/or tea, but it's nice and smooth.  

I'll go bump a thread about it.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 7, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> veesweets and MayaNatural  Have you ladies considered the Methi Set from Hairveda?  I can't speak on the efficacy of it ,because I have not used it yet, but the Step 1 looks like a normal DC mask.  There's no seeds or anything.  I'm thinking it's infused with the fenugreek/methi seeds and/or tea, but it's nice and smooth.  I'll go bump a thread about it.



MileHighDiva
Thank you!! I will read the thread and check out HV site.   I appreciate your recommendation.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 7, 2014)

MileHighDiva I keep forgetting about the HV methi set! Thank you for reminding me. Adding it to my list of things to get from her mother's day sale  

MayaNatural $11.55?! That's insane. At this point I cant say I will ever place another order either. I like her hemp butter a lot, but I hate paying shipping for only 1 thing unless its a must have. She could have at least added some fragrance to the mask for all the hassle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

My Blueberry Leaf Tea Rinse went very well. *Next Wash Day I'll Consider a Pot of:

Catnip
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Green
Red Roobis
Rosemary
Fenugreek
Sage
Hibiscus
Moringa

*Been only steeping 1 (one) Tea at a time lately instead of doing Combos(Kitchen Sink Blends).

I bought some Costa Rica Dark Roast Coffee that I will start using for my Coffee Rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

MileHighDiva veesweets MayaNatural

Methi Set (Step 1) is very nice.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva veesweets MayaNatural
> 
> Methi Set (Step 1) is very nice.



IDareT'sHair

Ms. T, I'm going to take it for a test run on my next wash day.  Should I use something else for Step 2?  Is it not moisturizing enough?  Let me know, so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 7, 2014)

Applied coffee oil to scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

@MileHighDiva

I would recommend you use Step 2 in Addition with Something Else.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Today, I nourished and stimulated my scalp with vatika garlic growth mask then DCer with AO Island Naturals the first 5 inches where my real hair is for 15 min  Tomorrow, I will pour ginger and rooibos tea on it and massage. Besides the powders, seems like I can do my regular tea and DC routine with these twists installed.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2014)

Still using my Njoi tea spritz under my DC. Soon I will mix it with conditioner for a braid spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

Decided on Red Roobis for next Wash Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

Babygrowth

I see we're both getting our N'Joi on. 

I just rubbed some N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dressing on my Scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2014)

That herbal dressing is on my list! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

Babygrowth

I like them ALL. 

The Sweet Coconut, the Herbal Hair Dressing, the Green Tea, the Ayurvedic Butter w/Mustard Seed.  

The Tea Spritz and the Ayurvedic Oil.

The only thing I wasn't 'wild' about was the Chai Tea one.  

Something in that irritated my Scalp, so I swapped it.

She use to have a Healthy Hair Growth Balm that I loved.  I rarely see it listed, but when it is I jump on it.

Last time, I bought the Family Size Jar of the Herbal Hair Dressing.  

I'd like to have the Family Size of the Sweet Coconut.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2014)

That is good to know! They do all sound yummy! IDareT'sHair I'm going to go make a cart right now. I hope she has a sale!


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 8, 2014)

Applied coffee under DC, rinsed with tea and did a final cool rinse with ACV.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> veesweets and MayaNatural
> 
> Have you ladies considered the Methi Set from Hairveda?  I can't speak on the efficacy of it ,because I have not used it yet, but the Step 1 looks like a normal DC mask.  There's no seeds or anything.  I'm thinking it's infused with the fenugreek/methi seeds and/or tea, but it's nice and smooth.
> 
> I'll go bump a thread about it.



I have the set but haven't used it yet. I thought step 1 was a protein conditioner and step 2 was a moisturizing conditioner. I know the jars are a nice size. I will probably end up selling my set on the exchange board.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 8, 2014)

faithVA  You're not going to try/use it?  I'm going to test my set out on my next wash day.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 8, 2014)

Slathered hair HV Vatika Frosting last night for pre-poo


----------



## so1913 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going to try this Nzuri Herbal Hair Wash Powder I've had sitting under my sink for a few months.  Never tried washing with powders before...hope its not a traumatizing experience lol.  Plan to do an overnight oil treatment prior to.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

[USER=299138 said:
			
		

> MileHighDiva[/USER];19635921]faithVA  You're not going to try/use it?  I'm going to test my set out on my next wash day.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



No I'm not going to use them. I don't need protein that often. I would have that jar for 5 years  That is a waste. I already have enough other protein I'm not using. Not sure what I was thinking about when I bought it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

so1913 said:


> I'm going to try this Nzuri Herbal Hair Wash Powder I've had sitting under my sink for a few months.  Never tried washing with powders before...hope its not a traumatizing experience lol.  Plan to do an overnight oil treatment prior to.



That sounds nice. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm do a fenugreek prepoo. I need to get straight on my tea blend before I make the next batch.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 8, 2014)

Will use catnip today for the first time. Actually drinking a cup right now because I read it's good for stress. It doesn't taste bad since I added honey and lemon to it...pretty good actually. I will do a HOT with evco, DC with SM purification mask, then final rinse with the catnip that I will let sit for about 20 mins. I'm praying for good results.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 8, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> Will use catnip today for the first time. Actually drinking a cup right now because I read it's good for stress.


IMHO it's also the best tea for period pains. Mixed with red raspberry leaf it makes an easy transition to menstruation. For 25 years, it's never let me down when I remember to drink it consistently.



so1913 said:


> I'm going to try this Nzuri Herbal Hair Wash Powder I've had sitting under my sink for a few months.  Never tried washing with powders before...hope its not a traumatizing experience lol.  Plan to do an overnight oil treatment prior to.


What are the herbs in this @so1913? Just don't make it too thick. Powders seems to work better and rinse better a little on the runnier side. Oil pre-poos are always nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

Used: N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dressing and a little AV's Baobab Burdock Root Hair Oil


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

Shampooed with Natural Oasis tea blend. DCd with herbal conditioner. Baggying with the tea blend now as a setting lotion before putting in my curlformers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

faithVA

The Natural Oasis Tea Blend and Herbal DC'er sounds good.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Ladies I've been so busy studying and taking my Praxis exam to teach that my hair hasn't seen a good ayurvedic treatment. At least it's been moisturized with Wen and coconut oil daily and tucked away in a wig for two weeks. Yesterday I took out my fenugreek and shikakai and today my hair gets the super treatment it deserves. I love how you ladies are so dedicated. I am too and I'm loving taking this journey with you. Added more hair tonics to my daily intake for optimal results. 

Anyone have a tried and true recipe for a hair treatment that thickens? I've lost some thickness due to relaxing and I'm doing everything to get it back and keep it in newgrowth.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> What are the herbs in this @so1913? Just don't make it too thick. Powders seems to work better and rinse better a little on the runnier side. Oil pre-poos are always nice.



thanks for the tip!

Ingredients: Sapindus Mukurossi Peel Extract, shikakai, amla, adtoda vasika, bhringraj, neem, holy basil, fenugreek, henna, citrus lemon fruit extract, hibiscus rosa-sinensis, java plum leaf, and mangifera indica.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> The Natural Oasis Tea Blend and Herbal DC'er sounds good.



So far so good. I have only been using it a week though. I really hope my hair shows some progress by the end of February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

My Slippery Elm Tea Bags and Marshmallow Root Tea Bags arrived today.

I think I'll use Marshmallow Root on Tuesday.

Still looking for the Marshmallow Root Tea I misplaced.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did an overnight with IPN TeaLightful Shine and KV Amla Brahmi Bhringraj oil

Used Claudies Tea under my DC


----------



## Lia3257 (Feb 8, 2014)

Shampooed with bentonite clay shampoo bar, sprayed each section and my scalp down with my acv, aloe vera juice,hibiscus & green tea spray and condition with a condish I added fenugreek to. 

2nd week doing this and my scalp feels so nice! Shedding has slowed down too.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> IMHO it's also the best tea for period pains. Mixed with red raspberry leaf it makes an easy transition to menstruation. For 25 years, it's never let me down when I remember to drink it consistently.



Thanks for that info! I'll be sure to try it next month.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 8, 2014)

Ive been messing around with trying to make a whipped aloe butter. First I tried a recipe of AVG, refined coconut oil, hemp seed oil, neem powder, Irish moss powder, SAA and raw honey. The butter whipped up pretty nice but its sticky to the touch :roll eyes: I was gonna use this to moisturize so the stickiness wont work. 

Then I tried sheaaloe butter. I used just

Aloe
Shea butter
Coconut oil
Hemp seed oil
Neem powder
SAA powder
Tea tree EO
Lemongrass EO

This one is gonna work well for my texturized hair. Its creamy, fluffy but not greasy where I have to wipe my hands off but very moisturizing. I plan to use it as a sealant after moisturizing.  Next I will whip a cocoa shea body butter with some rose hip seed oil.  I gotta work on this cellulite!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2014)

I haven't tea rinsed / soaked in a minute -- steeping marsh root & slippery elm.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 9, 2014)

Today's tea rinse
Under dc: green tea, Fenugreek, aniseed, fennel, cardamon
Final tea rinse: Rooibos, chamomile, horse tail, Hibiscus & lavender flowers

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 9, 2014)

Did the fresh ginger water with rooibos tea rinse and added ceramides. Spread out my extension twists and pour it warmed directly to the scalp and massaged and left it in. Had a little ginger tingle too . Sealed with a butter. And OMG, my real hair at the base of the twists is buttery soft.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 9, 2014)

omg. that sounds lovely. cant wait for your update 





so1913 said:


> thanks for the tip!
> 
> Ingredients: Sapindus Mukurossi Peel Extract, shikakai, amla, adtoda vasika, bhringraj, neem, holy basil, fenugreek, henna, citrus lemon fruit extract, hibiscus rosa-sinensis, java plum leaf, and mangifera indica.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 9, 2014)

The catnip is the business! Ive had three day hair! And I havent put anything in my hair since I twisted it wednesday night besides a dime size of grapseed oil before bed since I use a sulfur mix in the scalp only. Hair feels soft and moisturized. I'm going for four day hair since I wont have an opportunity to cowash until later anyway. I will definetly pick so,eup from the pet store for a fresher version and use the tea to just drink.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with chargin valley teas


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

steeping my tea medley now for a tea rinse later. I'm noticing a serious decrease in shed hair these last few weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## so1913 (Feb 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> omg. that sounds lovely. cant wait for your update



I will be trying it shortly. Steaming with Neelibhringadi oil right now.  Even if I like the wash powder, I'm not sure I could keep buying it.  it's only a 100mg bag and the instructions say to use 4 tablespoons.  That ended up being half the bag after I measured it out, and I don't know yet if I'd need to use more.  It was $20, thats $10 a wash.  I'll have to look into less expensive powders if I decide to stay on this route.

I'll keep you guys posted on the results nonetheless.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2014)

Got my brew steeping now for a wash Tuesday hopefully.  It may also be time to bring out coconut milk (powder).


----------



## veesweets (Feb 9, 2014)

Getting back into henna to hopefully plump up my strands. Bought 300g from hennasooq and will use this last bag of nupur 9 I have sometime this week


----------



## juliehp (Feb 9, 2014)

Finishing up doing Henna on my cousins hair. It's her first time and she loves it! She noticed that her strands felt stronger immediately. 
I mixed Jamila henna with coconut water and froze it for dye release. Then I added coconut milk & lavender EO for fragrance. Put her under the dryer for 4 hours following Curly Nikki 's abbreviated henna routine.
DC'd with ORS Olive Oil Masque.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 9, 2014)

Steeping my tea for Tuesday's cowash.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2014)

I decided to spritz with marsh root, slippery elm & burdock root before laying on my DC.


----------



## juliehp (Feb 9, 2014)

Mixing another batch of Jamila henna to do a friends head tomorrow.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok, I'm back with results.  I ended up having to use the entire pack of the Nzuri Herbal Hair Wash Powder.  As I mentioned in a prior post, it cost me $20 with s/h, way to expensive for one use.  I found it a little difficult apply, but my hair was in a week old wash and go, it had just gone through a thorough scalp massage with the neelibhringadi oil, so I was trying to smooth the paste through some what of a birds nest lol.  My hair felt stiff and hard with it on...I felt I didn't have enough to really coat my hair well, especially since it didn't spread all that great.  I just knew at that point it would be a complete fail.  I covered it with a shower cap let it sit about 30 minutes as instructed and head to the shower.  I had my shampoo on deck ready to have to shampoo this stuff out, but to my surprise, once I started rinsing the paste out my hair felt soft and not hard, rough, or stiff at all.  I wasn't sure if it actually washed all the oil and product out of my hair because it felt so soft, but it didn't feel oily or coated and when I smelled my hair, I didn't smell the stinky oil or the fragrance at all.  I proceeded with my regular detangling and styling routine. I noticed little specks of herbs as I detangled, but nothing too bad.  

As I diffused my hair I noticed my curls were extremely defined, even close to the roots where I sometimes have less definition in the crown area.  My hair is bouncy, color is rich, and looks moisturized and healthy.

This is the first time I steamed with the Neelibhrinadi oil and used a wash powder...everything was questionable during the process, but the end results I'm extremely happy with.

Unfortunately at $20 a pop, I won't be able to use this same wash powder, but I will consider other ones on the market that are less expensive.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 9, 2014)

So my hair came out great yesterday! After my DC I used aphogee 2 min then I did a tea rinse of the catnip and avj. I put on a plastic cap and left that in for 30 mins then rinsed it out but a very short rinse. Lawd my hair was so soft and my curls were poppin! I'll try to take a pic of the definition next time bc I have such a hard time getting these frizzy kinks to coil nicely. I will def be doing this rinse again in my next wash day and hope I get the same results.


----------



## Solila (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm Irish Mossing right now!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 10, 2014)

Lovely follow-up so1913. That weird dry feeling when the powder is on was the shikakai. However, when rinsed, it makes the hair feel so balanced.

Sorry it's so expensive! If there's Indian markets near you, those ingredients are are genrally under $3 each. You could find a similar mix for around $5. 

Glad your experience was good.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 10, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ive been messing around with trying to make a whipped aloe butter. First I tried a recipe of AVG, refined coconut oil, hemp seed oil, neem powder, Irish moss powder, SAA and raw honey. The butter whipped up pretty nice but its sticky to the touch :roll eyes: I was gonna use this to moisturize so the stickiness wont work.
> 
> Then I tried sheaaloe butter. I used just
> Aloe
> ...



Well, I whipped the body butter and it was a success!  I ended up dumping the results of the first recipe into this one and it worked out well. The first recipe had started to separate in the jar so I knew I wouldn't be able to use it.  

I mixed some of the new cocoa shea aloe butter into my fenu bhringraj brahmi neem paste with good results. (I know it was supposed to be a body butter but I love it on my hair too ). Next fenu paste I will leave out the brahmi; I think it makes me shed 

With all this butter whippin' I forgot to use my tea coconut milk rinse, dangit!

Next, I gotta mix a fresh fenu paste and I need to get in another shikakai tulsi treatment but I HAVE been using the shampoo bar 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 10, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Well, I whipped the body butter and it was a success!  I ended up dumping the results of the first recipe into this one and it worked out well. The first recipe had started to separate in the jar so I knew I wouldn't be able to use it.  I mixed some of the new cocoa shea aloe butter into my fenu bhringraj brahmi neem paste with good results. (I know it was supposed to be a body butter but I love it on my hair too ). Next fenu paste I will leave out the brahmi; I think it makes me shed   With all this butter whippin' I forgot to use my tea coconut milk rinse, dangit!  Next, I gotta mix a fresh fenu paste and I need to get in another shikakai tulsi treatment but I HAVE been using the shampoo bar   I LOVE this HHJ!!



I can't wait until the rest of my herbs and oils come this week so I can make my hair and body butters!! You got me so excited!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2014)

Steeping Marshmallow Root & Leaf for tomorrow


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 10, 2014)

Tea soak with vanilla rooibos, coffee, green, black, chamomile, peppermint and fenugreek tea under MHC deep condish for an hour


----------



## BonBon (Feb 10, 2014)

Wenbev

Hi Wenbev.

When you say 2 cotton balls... how long did you leave between detangling?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Wenbev.

When you say 2 cotton balls... how long did you leave between detangling?


----------



## juliehp (Feb 11, 2014)

I have 2 new henna h3ads, my cousin on Sunday and a former student Monday! They love the shine, strength, & color. I will be doing their hair on a weekly basis until it's where they want it to be, then I'll do it once a month. I love this HHJ!


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 11, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Hi Wenbev.
> 
> When you say 2 cotton balls... how long did you leave between detangling?



Sumra I detangle as I go. The wind blows and my hair gets tangled. 

Cowashed tonight and rinsed with catnip again. Similar results, hair is very soft. Had a lot of shed hairs since I didnt do my hair in five days. But it was still less than the two cotton balls I would normally get.  Opted to use just oil and a leave in on top. Will see what my twist out looks like tomor.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks, I NEVER know how much is normal. My hair is also soft and tangely  

Trying tea for the first time right now and have fingers crossed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

@Sumra

Please Report Back Ms. Lady with your Review!

Delicious looking Dessert..... Looks like one of those Edible Arrangements.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

I need to brew up a batch of the NO oil free balm. I went through that whole bottle in a week.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi again,

 Yeah I love that pic. Hoping it will keep in on the right path with my healthy eating

 Right. I didn't leave the tea on for long. Maybe 5 minutes as I was nervous about hair hardness. It didn't make my hair hard in the end so I will apply more liberally next time.

 OK. So... less hair has come out in the wash day process than the previous two times which scared me to death. I'd say those times it was 4 cotton balls. 

 I had a slightly bigger ball like this when pre de-tangling out of braids, and this one after deep conditioning. I included my MAC blush for scaling purposes







 It has been *4 weeks* since I last de tangled, so I'm not sure how much I should expect in terms of shedding reduction, but I hope it goes down a bit each time to one ball lol. I have seen some people come out of braids and weaves on youtube with smaller losses than me, so  there is room for improvement.

 I'm taking iron and biotin (hairfinity) as I have discovered a thin patch which may accound for some of the lost hair.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 11, 2014)

Drunk a cup of catnip tea...will drink another before bed. Didn't use any on hair tho. Next tea rinse will be this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

Using Marshmallow Root Tea today as a Pre & almost Final Rinse.

Using a Cup of Coffee under my Coffee DC'er (The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er) - under Steamer

Final Rinse will be Hairveda's ACV Rinse to lock everything down.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 11, 2014)

Tea rinsed with my tea blend.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 11, 2014)

Has anyone made a fenugreek mask with fenugreek powder & fenugreek tea? 

If so, what were the results. I think I might try this out tomorrow. I've only made the mask with powder, water and oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

Used Marshmallow Root tonight.

I may steep 'Slippery Elm' for Friday.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

Steeping my NO Oil free balm mix now. I am using 8 oz of water this time. I want to see if it is more moisturizing and gives better hold if it is stronger. If not I will use 16 oz of water next time.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 11, 2014)

I have recently convert my white friends into fenugreek users. Meanwhile, I fell off the wagon. Let me get right b/c they have fallen in love and I know how much growth I get with my powders. Granted I'm at HL sooo...oh well, another inch or two won't hurt


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 11, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Thanks, I NEVER know how much is normal. My hair is also soft and tangely
> 
> Sumra Trying tea for the first time right now and have fingers crossed



The two cotton balls seems to be my new normal. Before it was a quarter size. Next time I'll take a pic. Good luck on your rinse!


----------



## veesweets (Feb 12, 2014)

Applied my henna, gonna leave it in for probably 5 hours total. My mix is: Nupur 9 henna, coconut milk, grapeseed oil, and olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

Steeping a Pot of Slippery Elm right now for tomorrow.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just bought this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160553405449#ht_7347wt_610

What do you guys think? I'm not a fan of mixing on my own, but it seemed like a good deal.  I'll have to look at some of the ratio's of premixed washing powders to see how to measure each to make a mixture.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 13, 2014)

so1913 said:


> I just bought this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160553405449#ht_7347wt_610  What do you guys think? I'm not a fan of mixing on my own, but it seemed like a good deal.  I'll have to look at some of the ratio's of premixed washing powders to see how to measure each to make a mixture.



I actually think it's a really good deal. The seller also seems to sell a lot of Ayurvedic products and has good feedback so quality shouldn't be an issue. If I didn't have tons of powders I already need to use I would def jump on it!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 13, 2014)

@so1913 it looks an excellent online deal.  With price + shipping, you're paying a total of $5 per 100-gram bag. Unless your hair is, say, mbl or longer, it should all last you a while.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 13, 2014)

Steeped my tea blend.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 13, 2014)

Quick cowash planned tonight, finished day 7 of inversion so Id like to start the weekend off with a clean scalp.  Brewing catnip and burdock for a final rinse. 
Other news purchased a q redew today thinking I could add a watered down tea in it...
And another use for teas - facials! I dont know why I never thought of this before!! I could steam my face and then rinse my hair with it. 
http://www.howtohairgirl.com/category/diy-hair-remedies/ great tea ideas from this herbalist


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 14, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Quick cowash planned tonight, finished day 7 of inversion so Id like to start the weekend off with a clean scalp.  Brewing catnip and burdock for a final rinse. Other news purchased a q redew today thinking I could add a watered down tea in it... And another use for teas - facials! I dont know why I never thought of this before!! I could steam my face and then rinse my hair with it. http://www.howtohairgirl.com/category/diy-hair-remedies/ great tea ideas from this herbalist



I have been also reading about tea for facials and definitely want to give it a try. Let us know how it turns out because I have sensitive skin so I was a bit hesitant.  The watered down tea in the q redew is also a great idea!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 14, 2014)

My scalp is on fire in these twists (extensions). Lots of build up. It's been 3 weeks since I shampoo'd. So, today I will do a diluted shampoo with AO Blue Camomile shampoo. Think I will melt a bit of Tulsi in warm water too since that clarifies my scalp so well.

Following that with DC of Vatika Garlic Mask for growth on the scalp on AO Island naturals on the first 6inches where my real hair is. 

Warm Tea, Oil, ACV rinse on the scalp only all mixed in one cup. Teas =  Fresh ginger, burdock, nettle (all brewing right now). Oils = Almond and Sunflower.

Done


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

I am steeping oregano now for a herbal detangler. That pack of oregano has been in my cabinet for years  It finally dawned on me today to use it for something. I will use it tomorrow before I shampoo my hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2014)

Using my njoi tea spritz to moisturize my cornrows while in this sew in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

Used Slippery Elm Tea
Used a Cup of Coffee under my DC'er
Rinse again with Slippery Elm
Will use The Pomade Shop's Coffee Conditioner as a Final Conditioner Rinse
Hairveda's ACV Rinse to finish it up


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

The oregano spritz smelled good but it was a no go for detangling  It will go in the freezer with the rest of my batches.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 14, 2014)

Gonna use my fenugreek paste tonight. I haven't washed my hair at all this week. I've been too busy with work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Gonna use my fenugreek paste tonight. *I haven't washed my hair at all this week. I've been too busy with work*


 
Beamodel

 I know you'll enjoy it.  It Relaxes me.  It helps me de-stress.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Yea it sure does. And I got my steamer clip too do I'm steaming tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Yea it sure does. *And I got my steamer clip too do I'm steaming tonight*



Beamodel

You Deserve it.  You've been working too hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

Will probably use Slippery Elm again on Tuesday.  Either that, or Marshmallow Root.  

Or maybe 1 of each?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 14, 2014)

What I ended up doing was an overnight scalp only evco prepoo. In the morning I made a watery blend of tulsi poured it on the scalp and massaged. Left on for an hour.

So much gunk came up! Ew! I continued the reggi as planned. Scalp feels A MAZ ING!


DarkJoy said:


> My scalp is on fire in these twists (extensions). Lots of build up. It's been 3 weeks since I shampoo'd. So, today I will do a diluted shampoo with AO Blue Camomile shampoo. Think I will melt a bit of Tulsi in warm water too since that clarifies my scalp so well.
> 
> Following that with DC of Vatika Garlic Mask for growth on the scalp on AO Island naturals on the first 6inches where my real hair is.
> 
> ...



____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The oregano spritz smelled good but it was a no go for detangling  It will go in the freezer with the rest of my batches.



Any room left in that freezer faithVA? 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19663851]Any room left in that freezer faithVA?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I know right  It's a good thing I don't cook 

When I finish testing out these new products though I am going to do some serious tea rinses with what I have already made. I am ready to buy some new teas and make some blends. But I have to use up what I have first. 

I also have 32oz of tea in the fridge  shh, Don't tell.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 14, 2014)

Applied Coffee oil to scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I know right  It's a good thing I don't cook
> 
> When I finish testing out these new products though I am going to do some serious tea rinses with what I have already made. I am ready to buy some new teas and make some blends. But I have to use up what I have first.
> *
> I also have 32oz of tea in the fridge  shh, Don't tell.*


At least it's not a gallon like some folks keep 
*cough*me*cough*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> At least it's not a gallon like some folks keep
> *cough*me*cough*



Oh, so you really saying I'm still in grade school huh?


----------



## juliehp (Feb 14, 2014)

Ordered Godrej Nupur 9 herbs. I plan on mixing it with Jamila 2012 crop.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

Did a quick shampoos with the tea I had in the fridge. I don't know what I put in it but it really smells good.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 15, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with Catnip yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> *Did a tea rinse with Catnip yesterday*.



Golden75

 Did your Cat try to get some?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

Using: Rosemary Hair Crème by: Herbs Matter (ETSY)


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 15, 2014)

Did a tea-coconut milk rinse last night under my DC. That licorice root has a good sweet taste. So I made a cup for drinking and just added a squirt of lemon juice. 

Will do a fenugreek treatment and DC today.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 15, 2014)

About to do a HOT with vatika oil after I finger detangle with it. Then I have to think of a tea to use as a spray under my DC today. Might do an avocado/evoo/honey mask for my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> About to do a HOT with vatika oil after I finger detangle with it. Then I have to think of a tea to use as a spray under my DC today. *Might do an avocado/evoo/honey mask for my DC.*




lovestarr

 SoundsDroolworthy


----------



## so1913 (Feb 15, 2014)

so1913 said:


> I just bought this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160553405449#ht_7347wt_610
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm not a fan of mixing on my own, but it seemed like a good deal.  I'll have to look at some of the ratio's of premixed washing powders to see how to measure each to make a mixture.



My powders came today...I'm thinking I can do a combination of all 10 to make a conditioning wash powder but open to suggestions on how to use them.  There's so many!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Did your Cat try to get some?



IDareT'sHair  no, I had some leftover from before.  But I made sure she was asleep before I used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> no, I had some leftover from before. *But I made sure she was asleep before I used it*.




Golden75

....... Scurrrd of the Cat.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lovestarr
> 
> SoundsDroolworthy




Oh I definitely took a taste before adding an egg


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 15, 2014)

So I had an excellent wash day!   Here is what I did after my evco prepoo.

I did a DC with avocado, honey, evoo, egg - I blended it in my nutribullet to get it to a smooth consistency.  I then applied it to dry hair and sat with it for 30 mins.  I then washed with wen mint for 5 mins and did a final tea rinse w/ burdock + nettle, avj, lavender + peppermint eo (i loved the tingling effect).  I left that in for 30 mins then rinsed. 
My hair at this point was extremely strong and defined, most importantly reduced shedding + breakage!  I then applied KKKT and sealed with evco which I also put on scalp.  Will do a quick PS tomorrow.  

I'm so satisfied with these results I will def do this same exact routine in the future. Loving this HHJ!


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 15, 2014)

Did a final tea rinse with
Rosehips infused Hibiscus tea
Tulsi chamomile flowers
Avj

Added rosemary, lavender and cedarwood e.o into remaining tea for daily spritz.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

ALL You Ladies Come Up with such Lovely Blends & Brews.

This is one Powerful Thread.

This thread is packed with Information and Knowledge


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 15, 2014)

so1913
That looks like a pretty good deal; esp to find out what your hair likes/meeds the most. You just reminded me that I started out experimenting with cassia last year and then I moved on and forgot all about it. I used to mix it with my fav DC and I loved the results. I gotta get back to that. 

-Cassia is strengthening without being over the top drying
-Amla is nice mixed with cassia or henna
-shikakai and tulsi mixed together is  very cleansing, soothing and refreshing
-Hibiscus goes naturally well with henna to darken the red; it also smooths the cuticle and leaves hair moist
-Brahmi makes me shed excessively
-The bhringraj I have seems to have small rocks all through it but it leaves my hair nice without the over-the-top dryness

I mostly apply the herbs like a gloss with a conditioner base but some use them like tea rinses with good results

Happy Ayurveda 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Oh, so you really saying I'm still in grade school huh?


Heck to the no, @faithVA! You are killing it with your combinations...and overstocked freezer  You have given me many ideas :scratchch


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Heck to the no, @faithVA! You are killing it with your combinations...and overstocked freezer  You have given me many ideas :scratchch



I used my teas as a setting lotion as my curlformers set came out s o nice . I don't think these teas will last long now.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2014)

GM, 

today my tea mix is hibiscus,black,catnip, rosehip,marshmallow,horsetail.

 I'm try some fenugreek tea with dc. haven't done this in years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2014)

Ltown said:


> *GM,
> 
> today my tea mix is hibiscus,black,catnip, rosehip,marshmallow,horsetail.
> 
> I'm try some fenugreek tea with dc. haven't done this in years.*


 
Ltown

 Good Morning Ms. Ltown!

 All of this sounds good.  Enjoy your Fengureek DC'er.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 16, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend (Moringa, Horesetail, Burdock Root, Nettle, Peppermint, Fenugreek) for this weeks cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2014)

Imma steep: Slippery Elm & Marshmallow Root for next wash day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 16, 2014)

Imma keep it simple and pour some rooibos mixed with ginger water from fresh ginger over my scalp. Leaving it in.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## veesweets (Feb 16, 2014)

Steeping oolong, burdock, horsetail, black, rooibos, and fenugreek for today. Will also do an AVJ rinse


Has anyone added honey to their tea rinses? I thought about it today but wasn't sure how it would turn out


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 16, 2014)

I did a tea rinse last night with shi naturals herbal tea. It makes my hair super soft!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 16, 2014)

My hair was still in great condition today as I removed my braids to do a twisted updo. Now time to think about that tea spritz I want to make so this style can last 2 weeks.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok ladies, I tried my first DYI wash powder mixture using the 10 powders I got from Ebay.

I mixed the following and then used 100g of the mixture (8 tbls) to make a wash paste.

AMLA - 2 tbls
SHIKAKAI - 3tbls
ARITHA - 3 tbls
NEEM POWDER - 1 tbls
BRAHMI - 1 tbls
TULSI 1 tbls
BHRINGRAJ (MAKKA) - 2 tbls
CASSIA OBOVATA -1 tbls
RED HIBISCUS - 1 tbls
LOTUS POWDER - 1tbls

I did an overnight oil treatment with Mahabhringraj oil.  I spritz my hair with water this time to make it easier to finger separate to apply the paste.  I left it on for about 30 mins, and rinsed.  I handle my hair in four sections.  After rinsing a section, I took some KCKT massaged it in hoping to help get some of the particles out and condition the hair.  My hair felt great, not dry  are hard at all.  I will say it was harder to get all the particles out of my hair... I feel like i rinsed and rinsed and rinsed some more, but as I detangled afterwards there were particles of herbs on my hands and all over the sink.  Nothing too noticeable in the hair after styling.  The curls are very defined and I think its a little darker.  All in all, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2014)

I used Njois tea as final rinse


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 18, 2014)

Steeping horsetail now and will mix with avj, catnip, glycerin to make tea spritz.

Also drinking a cup of horsetail tea


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2014)

This is very sad. That japanese nuclear meltdown really effed us up.

I am on the Pacific coast. Went to my herbal store last week trying to get some kinda algea for a protein hair treatment since my hair adores the stuff.

Almost no crops. What has been harvested are over $25 a bottle.

How upsetting! For the environment and us!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been looking over the different herbs and their effects on hair so I can start formulating my base mix. So far my base blend will include green tea, chamomile, stinging nettle, catnip, sage, marshmallow and hibiscus.

When I go to the health food store I will check to see if they have red sandlewood, comfrey, rosehip and arnica montana. I also need to look in my current stash to see what other teas I already have. 

I have a little time before I will make up a new batch though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

Will do a Slippery Elm & Marshmallow Root Rinse

Will also use Hairveda's ACV Rinse as a final Rinse after Cowashing


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm am currently steeping some catnip & marshmallow tea. I will add KV Bringraj oil to it and spray new new growth and hair before steaming with Sitrinillah.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 18, 2014)

Did a tea rinse today with my mega-blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

Using: Jar Of Joe (Hairitage Hydrations)


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2014)

Moisturizing with njoi tea spritz mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2014)

Will Steep: Fenugreek for next wash day

Right now using: Hairitage's Jar of Joe *pre-drama*


----------



## Solila (Feb 19, 2014)

About to wash out my Irish Moss.


----------



## McQuay30 (Feb 19, 2014)

Solila, how are you using the Irish moss?


----------



## Solila (Feb 19, 2014)

McQuay30 said:


> Solila, how are you using the Irish moss?



McQuay30 I have the flakes luv. I posted earlier on that. 
I just add water, bring it to boil, let it cool once I see mucilage, and then slap it on my head (with saran wrap). The next day, I hope in the shower and wash it out. I really enjoy detangling with it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2014)

Using: Black Seed Oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I should know your entire regimen by now but I don't. And I know you have guided me down the right path. But honestly I get confused by who said what. Will you share your entire product regimen with me. I took your advice and put the leave-ins to the side. I just wanted to hear more from you since you are actually doing it.
> 
> Sorry to dip into your thread OP but wanted to catch Ms. DJ while I still remember.



@faithVA Hope you dont mind me bringing your question here from the other thread  Most of my reggi is ayurvedic/tea related anyway. How is leave-in free life for you anyway?

oil pre-poo before every wash at least an hour (coconut or amla/fenugreek mix)
swimmers shampoo 2x a month max to chelate and clarify
ayurvedic powders 1x  a week. shikakai, amla, tulsi are the base w/special guests every now and then
Tea and oil rinse under DC. Burdock, nettle and oolong base. I found ceramides to be the best here for my hi-po hair, while coconut and olive seemed to raise my cuticle, so sunflower mostly.
DCs 15m minimum but not more than 1hr: SM Antibreakage Mask, AO Island Naturals, Vatika Masks (Egg Protein, Virgin Olive Oil, Garlic)
ACV rinse--diluted with water or teas
Mid week co-wash with V05 followed by one of the above DCs for however long i'm in the shower. 
After DCing spritze with home made tea 'leave-in' of burdock/nettle/oolong plus oils that 'finish' my hair like brocoli seed, argan, ceramides.
Heavy seal with butter or grease

Seems like a lot! But my wash day is 2 hours max including styling time post DC. Most things  I pre-mix/make days or weeks in advance and steeping tea takes me 10 min as stronger makes my hair break. And obviously the mid-week cowash takes no time either.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> @faithVA Hope you dont mind me bringing your question here from the other thread  Most of my reggi is ayurvedic/tea related anyway. How is leave-in free life for you anyway?
> 
> oil pre-poo before every wash at least an hour (coconut or amla/fenugreek mix)
> swimmers shampoo 2x a month max to chelate and clarify
> ...



Thank you. No I don't mind. I should have PMd you but I was running out the door. Yea, that looks like a lot. I thought you were going to give me 3 things  

So why do you think the swimmer's shampoo doesn't strip your hair?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 19, 2014)

It sure does strip my hair! But the water here is so hard and my hair was constantly breaking before. Only do that 2x a month max anyway. I just DC with one of the AOs for an hour and it's all good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2014)

Using: Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 21, 2014)

Been slacking past couple days so my hair is extra dry.  Will do a 6 hr baggy with tea spritz sealed with my homemade hair and body butter that I love which includes shea butter, cocoa butter, avocado oil, and olive oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 21, 2014)

Took out my install after almost a month and had only a quarter size shed 

-Powder cleansed with shikakai, amla, fenugreek and tulsi 
-Tea and oil rinsed with burdock, ginger, oolong and sunflower and almond oils
-DC on top of Tea and oil: AO Island Naturals
-"strong" for me ACV rinse of 1 teasp in 16oz water that worked better than the few drops

My natural is soft, yet strong. Flat ironed really well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2014)

Used: Fenugreek Tea (Rinse)
ACV Rinse: Hairveda


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 21, 2014)

Wash night tonight. Bee mine serum in scalp, warmed coconut oil and trader js nourish in hair for prepoo with steam treatment. Cowash with ssi blueberry and brewing catnip and lavender to rinse out. Will finish with KBB leave in, oil and seal.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Took out my install after almost a month and had only a quarter size shed
> 
> -Powder cleansed with shikakai, amla, fenugreek and tulsi
> -Tea and oil rinsed with burdock, ginger, oolong and sunflower and almond oils
> ...



 How much do you usually shed after a month and how often did you apply the tea during the month?

 I'm wondering if I will get the same results if I only apply the tea on shampoo/detangle day (once a month), or does it need to be more frequent.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 22, 2014)

Sumra said:


> How much do you usually shed after a month and how often did you apply the tea during the month?
> 
> I'm wondering if I will get the same results if I only apply the tea on shampoo/detangle day (once a month), or does it need to be more frequent.


Sumra, I poured tea and left it in 1-2x a week and sealed. It's not unheard of for me to put it in a sprayer daily for crochet braids. A quarter size amount of shed now in comparison to almost a full comb's worth or more pre-tea. I used to be a heavy shedder but not now . In case you were wondering, its the  same teas in the wash a few posts above.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you. I hope this will help me too!


----------



## veesweets (Feb 22, 2014)

Going to spray my usual tea mix (rooibos, oolong, burdock, fenugreek) onto my dry hair then DC on top of it. Will follow with an ACV rinse


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm happy to announce that my hair has done wonderfully this past seven weeks. I'm keeping my regimen exactly the same. Fenugreek, coconut oil, shikakai, amla and Brahmi are the amazing blends that are bringing my hair back in health and ultimately will be length. I'm so happy I went back to what works. My shedding is almost non-existent at almost 8 weeks post. I moisturize, seal and wig it and wash on the weekend then air dry.

Ayurveda all the way baby!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2014)

Will Steep a Pot of: Black & Green Tea(s) for next Wash Day


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 22, 2014)

Applied coffee, AVC rinse and did a final rinse with tea.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2014)

Used Njoi's Conditioning Tea Rinse as my final rinse last night


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2014)

Did my tea cleanse last night and twisted up my hair. This morning I spritzed my hair with tea and marshmallow root and am baggying.

I think I will steam and then seal with AVG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2014)

faithVA

So are you steaming your Tea? Interesting......:scratchch


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2014)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];19696631]faithVA
> 
> So are you steaming your Tea? Interesting......:scratchch



Not not steaming my tea. I thought about it but since so much of the steam just ends up in the air, I felt like I would be wasting tea.  But I bet a good catnip tea would be nice to steam. 

When I figure out how to trap more steam, I may try it  I do have some bags of catnip tea. 

Let me know if you try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2014)

faithVA

If I try it, I'll let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2014)

Steeping Black & Green Teas for tomorrow


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Steeping marshmallow root for my beloved spritz.. I've decided to add a bit of nettle. This will be my first time using it. I hope it adds and doesn't take away!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

Doing: a Black & Green Tea Rinse under my Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (DC'er)

Will do an ACV Rinse


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

Brewing up my NO tea blend. Getting it ready for my wash day on Friday.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 27, 2014)

Mixed up my henna and coconut milk. Might add in one of the kervada oils or just some grapeseed oil. Will apply it tomorrow and leave it on for most of the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2014)

Will Steep Oatstraw Tea for a Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm back. Been away because I installed more kinky twists last week. Had to wash today as it was itching. Here's what I did:

Made tea of:
lemongrass (more on this later)
oolong
rooibos
amla powder
tulsi powder
sunflower oil
olive oil

Massaged in scalp and left in an hour under processing cap.

Cowashed and sealed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2014)

Tonight: Using Oatstraw Tea - Nexxus Ensure (for my ACV Rinse)


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 28, 2014)

So I have to show you ladies the difference in hair health after almost two months of ayurvedic hair care. The first pic is an indication of thinness, recent breakage from dryness and no relaxer. 



















The second pics are from tonight after 1/2 inch trim and texlaxed relaxer. I'm ayurvedic for life!!!! Yyyyeeesssssss its working!!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive had my braids installed for 1 week. Doing my yarn braid regimen tomorrow:

-Cleanse scalp w/ACV
-Licorice root/Catnip tea rinse for conditioning
-seal w/JBCO/Vatika coconut oil scalp masage

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978

Very Nice Progress!

Keep up the Good Work

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2014)

Used: Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Hair Crème in: Pumpkin Spice


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Cleansed with NO vac clarifying spritz twice, cvs with the honey balm. Used the oil free balm as a setting lotion. Under th dryer with my curlformers set.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't like the nettle's addition to my marshmallow spritz... It cancelled the slip (mucilage) I loved so much the first time. My hair didn't feel juicy and moist. I'll have to find another way to incorporate it later. If it ain't broke from here forward, I won't fix it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2014)

DC's over coffee, rinsed with my tea blend, and final cool rinse with acv.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

Using: Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in: Pumpkin Spice


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> KaramelDiva1978
> 
> Very Nice Progress!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!! I'm so happy to have found what works for me! I was thinking that natural was the only way I could have healthy, thick hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978

I'm glad you'll be able to share some good tips about Ayurvedic to those that are curious about it.

Thanks!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2014)

Been sick as a dog all week so haven't done too much to my hair. I did tea spritz a couple times and with my wash day yesterday I used the rest of the tea spritz as a final rinse. Going into a 6 week PS this coming week so a new batch of tea spritz will be made in a couple days.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Haven't done a tea rinse since relaxing. I wanted to get used to how my hair is suppose to feel before incorporating the teas back in. I did a tea rinse tonight with fenugreek and peppermint. It soothed my itchy scalp so well. I put HH Pink Grapefruit Conditioner on top and will dc with it.

Forgot to add that I prepoo'd with my Amla/Brahmi/Vatika oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

lovestarr 

Feel Better Soon.

naturalagain2

Glad your hair is feeling nice.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 1, 2014)

I did a henna treatment earlier this week. I used Reshma henna mixed with coconut oil and Nupur Mehendi. I want to get back into Ayurveda this spring


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA

Your Hair looks amazing!  Way to GROW!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Your Hair looks amazing!  Way to GROW!



Aw thank you IDareT'sHair. I finally found something that works for me.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 1, 2014)

Tea rinsed yesterday with Slippery Elm, marshmellow root, and catnip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2014)

Using: Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 2, 2014)

Steeped my tea blend (Moringa, Nettle, Burdock Root, Fenugreek, Peppermint) for this weeks cowash.


----------



## Solila (Mar 2, 2014)

Irish Mossing tonight!!!


----------



## juliehp (Mar 2, 2014)

I made a henna mix of Jamila & Godrej Nupur 9 Herbs with coconut water, coconut milk, cloves, fenugreek, & red wine. I also added peppermint, lavender, & eucalyptus EO. I applied it my head and my nephew's head.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 2, 2014)

Henna mix today with
Red raj henna powder
Cassia
Hibiscus powder
Green tea
Acv
Coconut milk
Evco
Lavender and clary sage e.o

Today's herbal tea rinse
Horsetail
Burdock root
Rooibos
Moringa

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2014)

Steeping a Fenugreek/Catnip Combo for tomorrow


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2014)

Used Njoi Tea as final rinse..


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 2, 2014)

Still using my njoi tea mix. Trying to stretch it but I need like two more bottles!

Does someone sell an 8oz or 16oz premade mix? Those lil 4oz spritzers go to fast now that I think about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2014)

Babygrowth

Claudie does and it's EX-CELLENT!  (16oz).


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Claudie does and it's EX-CELLENT!  (16oz).



I need to put Claudie back on my list. Those quinoa creams didn't work for me so I was scared to try anything else but I'm going to get it and if it doesn't work out on the forum it will go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2014)

Babygrowth

The Tea Rinse is very nice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2014)

Babygrowth

Yeah, Claudie's Tea Spritz is great!! Njoi now sells her tea in bags. I just put it in an old HV pH Rinse bottle and use it after every wash. It's fantastic!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2014)

Babygrowth Brownie518

Yeah...Claudie's is my favorite Pre-Mix.  

I had Shi-Naturals Tea (also 16oz Pre-Mix) and sold or swapped it.  

Wish I would have tried it just to see how it was.

I also like HV's Silica Tea Spritz but it's only like 4-5 ounces.

I like the Pre-Mix in the Summer as a Refresher/Spritz.

I prefer to 'steep' my own bags for a nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2014)

Steeped: Fenugreek/Catnip Combo for today's rinse


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 3, 2014)

Drinking a cup of nettle tea. Will steep some fenugreek/catnip for final rinse tomorrow. I have the fenugreek seeds so I need to figure out how to use these things!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2014)

Getting ready to do a Rinse with Catnip/Fenugreek.

Will also do an ACV Rinse (Nexxus Acidifying) for my Final Rinse

I will start back heavily on Coffee Rinses in the Spring.  

I have 2lbs of Costa Rican Dark Coffee.  So it's ONNNNNN!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 4, 2014)

Fell off the tea wagon for a bit! Steeped catnip and fresh rosemary before work this morning. Need a strong brew to cowash tonight


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been away from home and not able to spritz my hair with my tea blend  Will make up for it tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2014)

Been lazy but talk of indigo in another thread reminds me its time! Well, my roots reminded me, but I was deaf to its cries  Once this install is out will do a long henna and indigo treatment.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 4, 2014)

Did a final rinse of catnip/fenugreek earlier. Liked how my hair felt after that. I let the mix steep for 5 hrs and left the rinse in for 30 mins before rinsing out. I didn't add avj this time but next time I will because my hair remains moisturized longer when I add avj. I think bc my hair always feels it's best after washing when I use avj in my final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2014)

Will do a Slippery Elm/Marshmallow Combo for tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 5, 2014)

Rinsing with my tea blend.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 5, 2014)

Didnt feel like tea rinsing my braids after pooing w/ACV so Im just spraying every night this week w/catnip licorice root horsetail blend.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2014)

Getting ready to steep Marshmallow/Slippery Elm Combo for tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

I spritzed my hair once this week and my hair is still moisturized. That has never happened in the history of my hair. I think I will spritz again tonight with the tea just because.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2014)

faithVA

I am so happy you are having such good success with Tea Spritzing etc....

Your Results definitely show!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> I am so happy you are having such good success with Tea Spritzing etc....
> 
> Your Results definitely show!



So am I. I keep touching my hair expecting it to be crispy but it's not. I'm not sure what to do with myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Will Tea Rinse with: Slippery Elm & Marshmallow Root
Will use some ACV Rinse
 Will use Annabelle's Ayurvedic Crème after my Hair Dries
Will finish up with KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2014)

Using: Annabelle's Perfect Blend Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2014)

I used BRB Chai Tea as an all day prepoo with KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek oil

Final rinse with Njoi Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> *I used BRB Chai Tea as an all day prepoo *with KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek oil
> 
> Final rinse with Njoi Tea


 
Brownie518

 How was this?


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> How was this?


IDareT'sHair 

I like it. It's moisturizing and my hair felt great when I rinsed it. I'm going to use it again next wash. Smells too good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Brownie518

I can't wait to use mine.  It's suppose to be good for shedding.  

It does smell really good.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with AVJ, KV Amla oil, and Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Steeping: Oatstraw Tea for tomorrow's Wash Day


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 9, 2014)

That last install had to go. Soaked my hair in fenugreek and amla oil blend then detangled. Doing an overnight henna on dirty hair cuz the silvers gotta bite it too. Didn't even wait for the dye release since I don't have gloves and didn't want to wait another day to get to the store. It will release on the hair as I sleep. 

Wrapping it in plastic wrap, under a processing cap, under a satin bonnet. Using old pillowcases to be safe.

 Will indigo in the morning.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> That last install had to go. Soaked my hair in fenugreek and amla oil blend then detangled. Doing an overnight henna on dirty hair cuz the silvers gotta bite it too. Didn't even wait for the dye release since I don't have gloves and didn't want to wait another day to get to the store. It will release on the hair as I sleep.  Wrapping it in plastic wrap, under a processing cap, under a satin bonnet. Using old pillowcases to be safe.  Will indigo in the morning.



I actually prefer for the dye to release directly on my hair. I get better color this way. I never wait. I mix and apply and keep it on for about three hours.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Going to hendigo this coming weekend. I need to remind myself to prepare Friday night.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Did the Hairveda Methi Set (Steps 1 & 2) which is an Ayurvedic Tea based Rx.
Did an Oatstraw Tea Rinse

Finished up my Steaming Session with Nexxus Acidifying Hair Rinse (Ensure)


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's been a while  There is a certain difference in using tea/coffee etc and not using them.....I made a brew of all my teas and plan  to freeze portions out.  Unless I have a fresh relaxer I MUST use my teas and such during a wash


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 9, 2014)

Will use my tea mix today. Going to bite the bullet and by Claudies mix today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Babygrowth

You'll really like Claudie's Tea Blend.  Don't forget to use the discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Used a couple drops of: KV's Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 9, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> You'll really like Claudie's Tea Blend.  Don't forget to use the discount.



Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> It's been a while  There is a certain difference in using tea/coffee etc and not using them.....I made a brew of all my teas and plan  to freeze portions out.  Unless I have a fresh relaxer I MUST use my teas and such during a wash



And I promptly spilled all but about an ounce


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 9, 2014)

Steeped my tea (Nettle, Burdock Root, Fenugreek, Peppermint, Marshmallow Root, Moringa) for this weeks cowash.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 11, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2014)

Will Steep a Pot of Marshmallow Root for next Wash Day.  *excited*


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, MIA

I did HV methi tea process Sun.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

My hair seems to hold moisture for about 3 days. After that it is OK but I can feel it drying out and the SSKs start. 

Optimally I would love to do a mid-week rinse or cowash. I've never had luck cowashing in twist. My twist unravel and my hair frizzes no matter what I use, how gentle I am or how I try to protect it. 

I've also tried all the moisturizing suggestions to remoisturize my hair. It lasts for a few hours but my hair gets drier and it just won't make it 7 days. So this month and next is dedicated to keeping my twist moisturized.

I was going to put a t-shirt around my head, get in the shower and rinse with the t-shirt on. I know that sounds crazy. But I was hoping by reducing the pressure of the water, it would prevent my twist from unraveling. But I was too lazy when I got home. 

Instead I put a nice layer of oil on my twists. I filled my kitchen sink with water and 2 tbsp of ACV and dunked my head. I couldn't get all of my twist in the water so I used a cup and poured the water over my head until my hair was saturated. I then wrapped my hair in a t-shirt. When my hair is damp I will seal with hazelnut oil. 

I'm not sure how it will turn out but so far so good. My twists are intact and look better than they did earlier. I just need them to stay moisturized until Friday.  If this doesn't work, I have another 6 options on my list to try


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Mar 12, 2014)

So with the fenugreek, how exactly do I make the rinse? I bought the tea bags from gnc. Do I actually empty the seeds from the tea bag into water or will it work by just soaking the tea bag?

Also, can you infuse the fenugreek seeds in oil by just letting it soak in the oil instead of actually warming the oil on the stove in a glass jar? Has anyone ever created their own mix of Fenugreek oil by just letting it soak in the oil for a long time? I believe I made a nettle oil mix this way years ago by letting the leaves soak in oil for 3 days before straining.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 12, 2014)

Have my hendigo already mixed and will let it sit overnight for tomorrow's application.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2014)

Steeped my Marshmallow Root Tea this a.m. before leaving for work.

I'll use it tomorrow.

Will also use ACV Rinse (Nexxus)

Will probably start back on Coffee Rinses June-ish


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am not in this challenge, but my hair recently starting begging me to use Cassia again. I am trying to listen and having been doing treatments weekly.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 13, 2014)

faithVA

have you tried washing in a stocking cap? It may help let the water in without ruining your twist. Or you could just rollerset....forgive me, but I had to throw it in there


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Did my hendigo today


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Blairx0;19785169[/USER]]faithVA
> 
> have you tried washing in a stocking cap? It may help let the water in without ruining your twist. Or you could just rollerset....forgive me, but I had to throw it in there



 That was slick throwing that rollersetting in like that. 

I have tried the stocking cap. My twists are still busted. It may just be something I won't be able to do. But I really want to find a way to remoisturize my hair without having to wash it every 3 days. 

I still plan on rollersetting. I was just trying to find a style until my back gets long enough to put in a french twist. I will come up with something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

Using: Marshmallow Root for a nice Tea Rinse

And Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner for my Final (ACV) Rinse after DC'ing.

 Will probably use a drop or two of: KeraVada's Quinoa, Sea Kelp & Spirulina Oil (for my Ayurvedic kick)


----------



## veesweets (Mar 14, 2014)

Didn't have quite enough henna leftover from last time for a full application so I decided to do my first gloss. I liked it. Rinsed out faster than normal but my hair still felt nice & strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

Used: Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Creme


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 14, 2014)

Steeped my tea for tomorrows wash day.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2014)

hot_pepper96 said:


> So with the fenugreek, how exactly do I make the rinse? I bought the tea bags from gnc. Do I actually empty the seeds from the tea bag into water or will it work by just soaking the tea bag?
> 
> Also, can you infuse the fenugreek seeds in oil by just letting it soak in the oil instead of actually warming the oil on the stove in a glass jar? Has anyone ever created their own mix of Fenugreek oil by just letting it soak in the oil for a long time? I believe I made a nettle oil mix this way years ago by letting the leaves soak in oil for 3 days before straining.



hot_pepper96
I have the organic fenugreek powder...I bought a 1lb bag a few months ago and I've wanted to try making my own fenugreek oil doing the double boiler method.  In order to make it potent enough, most oils need to be slow simmered for a number of hours with the herbs inside using a crock pot, double boiler, etc or if using no heat, all the info I read online says the oil-herb mix needs to sit in a jar or glass container for several weeks. Some use a lot less time when doing oil infusions so it's really up to the maker.

Sunlight and heat will decrease the infusion time. I made some curry oil using the slow simmer method and it is indeed potent. I simmered it for 4 hours, let cool, put it in a glass jar then let it sit in a cool dark place for 2  weeks. Then, I strained it for use. If your oil infusion sits for days or weeks, it should be shaken or stirred occasionally. HTH.

Oh, eta the rinse should come out fine if you soak the tea bag containing the seeds for a while in hot water. The mucilage is what makes fenugreek a great detangler/conditioner, and after being in contact with water for a while, the seeds release their mucilage. Hot water will accelerate it but some use the paste and that is made by soaking the seeds in water overnight, then grinding them into a paste. But that can be messy and time-consuming, which is why I went and just got the powder!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2014)

DC'd over intense coffee.
Did a tea rinse.
Finally did an Acv rinse with cool water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll steep Slippery Elm for next Wash Day!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2014)

I must admit I fell off my henndigo wagon. I was doing full treatments once a month up until mid-Jan. I'm going to resume once I get another big order of henna in. I'm still tea rinsing with washes and spritzing in between. My herb stash has gotten to be large. As the weather warms, I look forward to more Ayurvedic powder treatments (most cool the scalp, brain, and sinuses so I had to cut back during the winter...likely why I had so many colds this year).


----------



## Ltown (Mar 16, 2014)

Today, i used ssi acv after my dc.

faithVA, i find that i retain moisture by satuating my hair with oil/pomades after i dc or wash my hair.  So during the week i use less, also hair wrap/scarves soak up all the moisture too so it can be frustrating.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

Ltown said:


> Today, i used ssi acv after my dc.
> 
> faithVA, i find that i retain moisture by satuating my hair with oil/pomades after i dc or wash my hair.  So during the week i use less, also hair wrap/scarves soak up all the moisture too so it can be frustrating.



Thanks. Yeah I guess I have to keep trying things which is getting old. For now it looks like I will just need to oceans middle of the week. hwell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2014)

Jewell said:


> * As the weather warms,* *I look forward to more Ayurvedic powder treatments (most cool the scalp, brain, and sinuses so I had to cut back during the winter...likely why I had so many colds this year).*



@Jewell

Very Good Information Ms. Jewell. I didn't know this.

You Ladies are thebomb.com


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Mar 16, 2014)

Jewell
Thanks. I was thinking of adding green tea and nettle to the infusion as well but I want to try the fenugreek first and see how it comes out. Can I use Safflower Oil for the infusion or would EVOO or Coconut oil be better? My hair is fine and relaxed and it gets weighed down with products easily (especially since I shedded like crazy these past 2-3 months).


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 16, 2014)

Made more marshmallow spritz today. I look forward to infusing it into my flaxseed gel soon 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Mar 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jewell
> 
> Very Good Information Ms. Jewell. I didn't know this.
> 
> You Ladies are thebomb.com



IDareT'sHair. Thank you lady! No problem. I read a lot about Ayurveda, and even Indian men and women mention how lots of the herbs and oils (including plain coconut oil) are cooling to the scalp, body, brain, and sinuses. A prime reason for hair loss is too much "heat" in the body or scalp, an excess of the Kapha dosha and the herbs are used to help reduce heat and also used for sound sleep and fevers. I read too much, lol. 

But henna cools the scalp and body as well. When I have a henna pack on, I have to put on extra clothes as I keep it on overnight and it really does cool my body. I kept wondering why I had a cold every 2 weeks and then I put 2 & 2 together, and realized, duh! I had been doing henna packs every 2 weeks alternating with other herbs like brahmi. With the cold, wet, snowy winter we had I will reserve henna packs for the warm months only. I still oil my scalp with Ayurvedic oils, however...just no more than twice a week when it's cool out.

ETA There's a reason coconut oil serves as the base for so many Ayurvedic oils and treatments...it is an export oil of India and also cooling, which many ailments are remedied by reducing the amount of heat in the body. I'm anemic so I'm often cold anyway.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 17, 2014)

hot_pepper96 said:


> Jewell
> Thanks. I was thinking of adding green tea and nettle to the infusion as well but I want to try the fenugreek first and see how it comes out. Can I use Safflower Oil for the infusion or would EVOO or Coconut oil be better? My hair is fine and relaxed and it gets weighed down with products easily (especially since I shedded like crazy these past 2-3 months).



hot_pepper96

You're welcome!
I would try the coconut oil first since it is easily absorbed by both hair and scalp. My hair is baby fine in some areas and coconut oil is absorbed well by my hair...the next day after I have heavily oiled my scalp and hair it looks smooth and shiny, but dry like it has been washed and air dried with no product. I haven't used much safflower oil but it is a good oil so I've read. Mine is fine and relaxed too, though I say texlaxed it is still technically relaxed, just with a mild relaxer. 

I pre-treat with coconut oil and pour it over my head and scalp like those Indian women do in YT vids. It is soo soothing when the oil is warm.  My hair absorbs a great deal of it and the rest washes out easily.  Apply a little safflower to your ends before you're going to wash it to see how heavy that oil might be on your hair. Some people's hair absolutely hates coconut oil (it acts like protein on the hair, and some fine strands do not like protein...mine loves it, however) so I have to put that disclaimer in there!

I used to pre-treat only with EVOO but in recent years I only use it sparingly because it seems quite heavy on my hair. Castor oil is like glue and I only use it on my scalp and ends mixed with some lighter oil and then have to wash it or I look like a grease slick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2014)

@Jewell

Girl...Thank you for providing such Great information. Very useful.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2014)

Did an overnight with Amla Brahmi Bhringraj Fenugreek blend before washing

Used Claudie's Tea Spritz under my leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2014)

Using: KeraVada's Fenugreek and Henna Oil (Ayurvedic)

Will steep: Either Slippery Elm or Catnip for next wash day


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 19, 2014)

Been slacking with my check ins since I'm back to work and wearing a u-part wig I sewn down. But hair is doing ok. I take off my wig every weekend to do a tea spritz. I want to try a new tea this weekend but don't know what yet. I'll be doing research for a concoction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2014)

Will Steep Catnip Tea tomorrow for Friday


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

Doing a conditioning experiment tonight so started by cleansing my hair with natural oasis acv cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

I have my Pot of Catnip Tea Locked & Loaded for today's tea Rinse. *Can't wait*

Will also use an ACV Rinse.

My plan is to start back Coffee Rinsing around June. 

I have a Costa Rican Dark Roast I'm excited to try.

First, I want to try to make a small dent in my Tea Stash.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

Can't wait to tea next weekend...I've been gone too long!  I noticed some shedding :-(  Not a lot, but more than I'm used to!

I will definitely be using black in my mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

Using: Coffee, Tea, ACV


----------



## juliehp (Mar 22, 2014)

Applied henna to a friend's hair this week, she's now a brand new henna head. I will be doing her hair every 2 weeks. I combined 2 boxes Jamila with 1 150 gram package of Godrej Nupur 9 herbs, coconut water, coconut milk, and rose essential oil.

I mixed henna for myself last night the same way. Will apply this evening.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Did a tea rinse today with horsetail/oatstraw/marshmallow root and put my dc on top. Plan on getting under the dryer for 10 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2014)

naturalagain2

That Blend sounds Delicious!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 22, 2014)

DC'd over coffee
Rinsed with tea
Final rinse with ACV and cool water


----------



## Ltown (Mar 23, 2014)

Today i used every tea in the house(catnip, moringa,nettle,horsetsip,marshmallow,rosehip,hibiscus,saw palmetto,black). I used dc on top so i can't give a review on how they make your hair feels.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 23, 2014)

Made a batch of tea for weekly use (I will freeze it):
Amla
Tulsi
Triphala
Soap nut
Shikakai

Made a dc blend for weekly use (also will freeze):
Fenugreek powder
Slippery elm powder
Marshmallow root powder
Hibiscus powder
Rose powder
Avocado oil
Coconut oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2014)

My hair has felt so good that I haven't felt the need to use my tea mix but I am today!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't sleep on lemongrass! 

Hammercy this goes to the top of my list. Smooth and soft feeling strands. Also used it before my crochet  install which I just took out after 2 weeks (hated the extension hair). I'm wondering if I shed at all! Not even dime sized... lemongrass is the only new thing this year so it gets the "blame".

Gonna use it today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

Used KeraVada's Ayurvedic Hair Oil=Sea Kelp, Spirulina, Irish Moss etc...


----------



## iheartcouture (Mar 23, 2014)

Finally took the plunge and purchased: 

Amla Powder
Hibiscus Petal Powder
Bhringraj Power
Aritha Powder 

I plan to pre-poo with avocado oil, cleanse with 2 Tablespoons of Amla, 2 Tablespoons of Aritha and 1 Tablespoon of Hibiscus. Then condition with a mixture of conditioner, oil, 
2 tbs Hibiscus Petal Powder, 2 tbs Bhringraj Powder and the mucilage of a TBS of fenugreek seeds. 

Praying that it will leave my hair moisturized and luscious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

@iheartcouture

Are you joining this Challenge? If you are.....we are glad to have you.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Mar 23, 2014)

This is my first post for the year.  I spritzed with burdock root tea and I also made a tea from the seed of a sapote and used that as well.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used KeraVada's Ayurvedic Hair Oil=Sea Kelp, Spirulina, Irish Moss etc...



How do you like this oil? I'm thinking about doing a haul for Mother's Day and this one is on my list.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 23, 2014)

I did a pre-poo treatment with amla, Bhingraj powder, and avj mixed with conditioner and KV oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 23, 2014)

Took off my upart wig and did a prepoo with vatika oil. After DC and wash I got too lazy to make a tea rinse so I used Aphogee green tea leave in. I will be making a mix tomorrow to spritz and leave in before I sew on my upart.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 23, 2014)

ya'll know that almonds are fulla protein right?  my hair loves the hydrolyzed almond protein in AO Island naturals. 

I just bought almond milk. SHe could use a hard treatment...  Wonder if it will make my hair hard... hmmmmm


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 23, 2014)

Did a tea rinse Under dc with
Fenugreek
Green tea
Tulsi chamomile

Final rinse with
Homemade rose water 
Avj
Acv

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2014)

xu93texas

I like it a lot.  This is about my 2nd or 3rd bottle.  Very Nice.  

I want to re-up on some of them M-Day too.

I keep buying this one and the Kenyan Coffee One.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2014)

Used: KeraVada's: Amala, Brahmi, Bringraj and Fenugreek.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually used up most of the tea I brewed up and froze. It's time to make another batch. I think I will also start making single tea brews so I can see how they work individually as a spritz.


----------



## iheartcouture (Mar 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @iheartcouture
> 
> Are you joining this Challenge? If you are.....we are glad to have you.



Yes I am joining the challenge


----------



## ArrrBeee (Mar 24, 2014)

I spritzed with sapote tea and burdock root tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2014)

iheartcouture said:


> *Yes I am joining the challenge *




iheartcouture

 Welcome Ms. Lady!  We are Happy to Have you!

 :welcome3:


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 24, 2014)

I did an acv rinse on Sunday. I had upped my ratio and I think it was a mistake :-(


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> I did an acv rinse on Sunday. I had upped my ratio and I think it was a mistake :-(



Hopefully, whatever you experienced was temporary and a moisturizing DC or extra moisture will balance it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2014)

Used: KeraVada's Amala, Bramhi, Bringraj & Fenugreek.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2014)

Cleansed with tea before my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2014)

Steeping Saw Palmetto Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Mar 27, 2014)

Used a fenugreek tea for a rinse


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 27, 2014)

Acv rinse tonight after I took out my sew in and pre poo'd. Hair feels clean and curls popped immediately. I used a spray bottle got a good application and focused on my scalp, it was so dry and itchy.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 27, 2014)

Was on a tea hiatus with straightened hair.  Washing tomor and currently brewing a skrong batch of catnip and burdock.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2014)

Mixed 4 oz of my tea blend with 1 tbsp of KKNT for a moisture refresher. The jury is still out.  May need to use the KKNT as a base and add tea to it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you tried mixing the I2d4 marshmallow balm into your sprays?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Have you tried mixing the I2d4 marshmallow balm into your sprays?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I have but I haven't played around with it very much. The last batch I made up was a little sticky. I'm still on the fence on whether I like the marshmallow balm. I should love it. I bought enough of it


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 28, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I have but I haven't played around with it very much. The last batch I made up was a little sticky. I'm still on the fence on whether I like the marshmallow balm. I should love it. I bought enough of it



Girl, do you have 30oz too? I am thinking maybe mixing it into my dcs?  The stickiness makes me want to rinse it out. I may mix into my henna mix for a henna gloss.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Girl, do you have 30oz too? I am thinking maybe mixing it into my dcs?  The stickiness makes me want to rinse it out. I may mix into my henna mix for a henna gloss.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



 Yes. I wish I could have sent you some of mine.

It's not sticky if I put it on dry hair. And if I put it on wet hair before my leave-in it doesn't feel sticky. But if i mix it with a liquid it seems to feel sticky.

I still haven't played around with it enough to really figure it out. I probably won't until I put my hair back up into twists.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 28, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Yes. I wish I could have sent you some of mine.
> 
> It's not sticky if I put it on dry hair. And if I put it on wet hair before my leave-in it doesn't feel sticky. But if i mix it with a liquid it seems to feel sticky.
> 
> I still haven't played around with it enough to really figure it out. I probably won't until I put my hair back up into twists.



I have about 29oz left.  

We need to find someone that actually uses this. 

I'll start experimenting and keep you posted.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2014)

Tea Rinsing with Saw Palmetto

 Cowashing with: Hairveda's Red Roobis Tea w/Argan Oil

 Will also do an ACV Rinse and probably use KV's Ayurvedic Hair Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 28, 2014)

Steeping my tea (Burdock Root, Moringa, Nettle, Marshmallow Root, Fenugreek, Peppermint) for tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 29, 2014)

Just Dc'd over coffee.
Did a tea rinse.
Final ACV rinse with cool water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2014)

Spritzed with: 
Afroveda's Ginseng & Moringa. 
Also used KeraVada's Quinoa & Fenugreek Ayurvedic Hair Oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2014)

Did a fenugreek and amla oil pre poo. Currently sitting with a rhassoul clay mask to hopefully clarify. Will TOR with warm oolong and sunflower oil and put DC on top. ACV as final rinse.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 29, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic birthday cake hair cream
Sealed with KV fenugreek oil 

Soft sweet bakery smelling hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2014)

Will either 'steep' Saw Palmetto or Rosemary Leaf Tea for next wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

Made a new batch of NO tea. Cleansed with NO VAC cleanser. Set my hair with tea.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 30, 2014)

Five minute scalp massage with KV Fenugreek Oil on my scalp.  Also, I just pulled my henna mix out of the freezer the thaw out for tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 31, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic birthday cake cream and sealed with KV fenugreek oil.


----------



## juliehp (Mar 31, 2014)

Applied my usual henna mix to DH's  hair and mine today. It's his first time! ☺


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2014)

Made my tea/coffee and coconut milk blend and put them in containers in the freezer.  I'm all set....won't miss a wash day without my brew again 

Warning to all: Once you start with teas and such it's very hard to go back.  Nothing seems to do the job quite as well (long term).


----------



## veesweets (Apr 2, 2014)

Mixed up my henna and coconut milk last night. Will add in some GSO and slather my hair with EVCO before applying today. Plan to leave it in for 3-4 hours.

I can't remember the last time I tea rinsed, I've been too lazy. I'll try to get back to it when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 2, 2014)

Thinking it's time to henna this weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2014)

I too am thinking that it's time to henna.   It must be the sunshine that we are finally getting.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 3, 2014)

Spritz hair with my homemade rose water

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey there ladies! I haven't been on the board for much of this year, but I'm back at it. @IDareT'sHair, If I'm not already a challenger, will you please add me? I love AVJ, ACV, Henna and all kinds of ayurvedics and can't wait to see what you ladies are mixing up. 

I did a henna treatment a couple weeks ago and am due for a henna gloss this weekend. This will be my first one since last year and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2014)

@Duchess007

You are part of this Challenge and yes.....

 I was wondering 'where you were?'

Anyway, I am glad you are back with us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2014)

Will Steep either Horsetail Grass or Green Tea for tomorrow's Tea Rinse


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 3, 2014)

Steeping my tea (Moringa, Burdock Root, Nettle, Marshmallow Root, Peppermint, Fenugreek) for wash day on Saturday.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Apr 4, 2014)

Did a Fenugreek tea rinse today.  I really like this as a final rinse.  The lady at the herb store told me to drink a mixture of burdock root and calendula flowers to clear up my skin.  Hopefully it works.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 4, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic birthday cream. Sealed with KV fenugreek oil


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

I brewed some catnip this morning and seeped it all day. Will add a drop of acv to bring th oh down. Will use it as my main spritz. This month I will compare individual teas.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 5, 2014)

My scalp is dirty. So tomorrow I'll dilute clarify it with AO swimmers shampoo on top of this EVCO pre-poo I'm doing overnight.

Then henna for however long I feel like it. The paste will be made with lemongrass and ginger tea. The leftover tea will be mixed with sunflower oil and used as a warm tea/oil rinse. Reconstructing with SM Anti-breakage Mask on top. If necessary for moisture DC I'll hit it with AO rosa mosqueta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2014)

Forgot to do my Green Tea Rinse with my DC'er.  So, I'll do it upon rinsing.

Will do an ACV Rinse as well (Nexxus).


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 5, 2014)

DC'd over coffee.
Did a mini treatment with tea / oil / conditioner.
Final rinse with ACV and cool water.


----------



## tallowah (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi 
My hair is quite fine.Would redbush tea sprayed under my moisturiser be ok? Have tried tea on my hair but it made it feel too coarse.Perhaps the mix was too strong? Any suggestions?


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 5, 2014)

I pre-poo today with Amla, Hibiscus,Fenugreek , Maka Powder and I also mix it with onion and garlic juice mix with  some herbal essence conditioner for moisture.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 5, 2014)

Yay for the weekend.  I'm gonna brew Fenugreek for tonight.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 5, 2014)

Steep catnip/nettle/marshmallow root tea. Plan on putting it on under my SSI avocado conditioner DC.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 5, 2014)

Getting Rdy to steep hibiscus/marshmallow root/nettle to go in my henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2014)

Spritzed on some: Afroveda Moringa & Ginseng Spritz


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just finished putting my henna on dirty unwashed hair. I mixed my hibiscus tea mix with henna and added Aussie moist conditioner with some avocado oil. I will rinse in the morning
 This is my first henna treatment on relaxed hair.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2014)

Tea rinse today (catnip,black tea,horsetail,fennel,hibiscus,rose hip,saw palmetto,) SSI ACV rinse too.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 6, 2014)

Taking my tea's and fenugreek paste out of the freezer for today's DC and wash.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 6, 2014)

-Overnight with marshmallow root, burdock root & slippery elm
-Used jar of joe on scalp


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 6, 2014)

today was henna sunday. warmed up some leftover tea rinse and added honey after dye release. ,Washed out, using ssi avocado as the dc and will final rinse with a catnip/burdock mix. 
OT, I spent a portion of the day making some oil infusions.  The easiest one to prepare was a peppermint -coconut oil prepoo. The other two are rosemary-sage infused  coconut oil, and a nettle infused coconut oil.  The latter will take a couple days to complete as I am infusing several times to get the "strength" in the oil I think will be the most productive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2014)

Wenbev

Please keep us posted in the Oils, Grease, Pomade Thread on your Wonderful Oil Herb Infused Creations.

They all sound good.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wenbev
> 
> Please keep us posted in the Oils, Grease, Pomade Thread on your Wonderful Oil Herb Infused Creations.
> 
> They all sound good.


Thank you Ms IDareT'sHair I will be happy to even though I haven't joined the group.  I'll pop in as a guest


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2014)

Wenbev

And who knows after you get finished infusing, you might decide to also join us over there.

We would love to have you.

Happy Infusing!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wenbev
> 
> And who knows after you get finished infusing, you might decide to also join us over there.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ms IDTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2014)

Will Steep Rosemary Leaf for next Wash Day.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Apr 8, 2014)

I spritzed with Fenugreek today.  I haven't figured out if the horsetail or burdock root caused me to break out.  I have little bumps on the sides of my face where it dripped down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will Steep Rosemary Leaf for next Wash Day*.


 
 Decided to Steep:

 Marshmallow Root.  Will put on a Pot this evening for tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 10, 2014)

Just brewed Marshmallow root tea to make a detangling spritz.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone here experienced a cleansing effect when using green tea or aloe?

Does anyone believe that these may make good cleansers?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2014)

Babygrowth I  Marshmallow Root

DoDo I didn't pay any attention to the Cleansing Properties of Green Tea. 

If it 'cleansed' I was unaware. 

I was using it to stimulate Growth.  

Seems like both Aloe and Green could be used that way.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

I did a comparison of diluted acv against diluted marshmallow balm. Added sage to both. Rinsed my hair with them and let them sit for 15 minutes and then air dried. Can't say my hair loves either but it didn't hate them which is good. Will try the same experiment on dry or damp hair in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Marshmallow Root Tea has steeped very nicely for today's Tea Rinse.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

Spritzing with catnip again this week. Not noticing anything fabulous about it  But will use it up. I think when I finish using my teas, I will replace teas with their equivalent eos when they go on sale.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 11, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Yay for the weekend.  I'm gonna brew Fenugreek for tonight.



Haven't done my fenugreek yet.  :-(. I guess it will be THIS weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Spritzing with catnip again this week. Not noticing anything fabulous about it  But will use it up. I think when I finish using my teas, *I will replace teas with their equivalent eos when they go on sale.*



faithVA

 How will you use these?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Will do a Tea Rinse: with Marshmallow Root Tea and will follow up an ACV Rinse (either HV or Nexxus)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];19922881]faithVA
> 
> How will you use these?



Last night I mixed added EOs to a dilluted AVG and used it in place of a tea rinse. I will probably do it the same way. So it will replace a tea rinse or conditioning depending on what EOs I am using.


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

So, what had happened was   that even though I was a part of this challenge I had been neglecting my hair so badly during the winter. I mean real neglect...if my hair was a child it would have been taken from me. So my last wash I go to detangle and I lost a handful of hair. I feel the edges and nape and front....thinning like crazy. It looks full when it is out and bushy but if I were to flat iron it, it would be much more noticeable. 

With that being said, I'm back in the saddle! I will be starting with AVJ with a small amount of hemp seed oil plus rosemary, lemongrass and sage EO's added to it. I want to experiment with the teas again. In the past I found that coffee made my hair very strange...black tea was ok but made it a little brittle. I don't think I've tried green tea so I'll start with that and update.

I've been using the AVJ mix for only 2 days now and with today cowash I got a lot of hair out (not quite as much but more than I would like). Hopefully I'll have some good news soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2014)

@nurseN98

See what happen was....

YOU Are Part of this Challenge! So Get Back in the Game!

Welcome Back Lady!


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair yes ma'am!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2014)

Steeping tea (Peppermint, Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock, Marshmallow Root) for my cowash day this week. Feels good to be getting back to my normal hair schedule.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

After prepooing (safflower oil) and cowashing (VO5), I am now sitting under the bonnet DCing my hair with a homemade mix. 

Will do ACV rinse afterward and then either twist+band or braid to dry.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 12, 2014)

Did an ayruvedic deep treatment with 
Organic coconut milk
Aloe Vera powder
Rosehip powder
Brahmi powder 
Amla powder
Rosemary powder
Fenugreek powder
Neem powder
Hibiscus powder
Mustard seed oil 
Avocado oil
Nectar agave

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## iheartcouture (Apr 13, 2014)

So my first try with mixing amla, bhringraj, aritha left my hair a little on the dry side. So today I'm deep conditioning with amla, hibiscus powder and bhringraj mixed with cholesterol and avocado oil. I will leave in for an hour while I workout. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 13, 2014)

did a prepoo on friday with my homeade peppermint/coconut oil and some ssi avocado condish.  The weather has been in the 90s all week so this was a wonderful cooling prepoo thanks to the mint.  Wouldnt use peppermint if the weather is cool though as you could end up with a cold.
Washed out with ssi blueberry cowash, Dc'd with tj's nourish (old formula) and tea rinsed with a catnip, hibiscus and burdock blend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2014)

No tea rinse today and I can feel the difference. I need my Claudies to hurry up and come.


----------



## earlybird (Apr 13, 2014)

I use Fenugreek each time I wash (capsules). I\m using it because I heard it keeps grey's from growing back. I use henna for the color.  Apparently, it conditions as well. I'll use henna every 4 shampoos.

Can someone Please tell me if there's another purpose for fenugreeks besides preventing greys. When I massaged it in my hair, it felt slippery. You can PM me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2014)

Steeping Rosemary Leaf for next Wash Day!

Wenbev   on the Peppermint Rinse.  

Cannot wait to try that on a Hot Day!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2014)

Did a quick tea rinse with Njoi Tea after my wash.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2014)

Tea rinsed with marsh root, burdock root and slippery elm. One day I will venture outside of my norm but I'm not quite ready right now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2014)

Will spritz with my tea/conditioner/oil mix


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been using my AVJ/eo mix in the evening and I added the green tea and have been using it for the past two days in the morning. I'm applying both directly to the scalp with an applicator bottle. I will cowash tom. to see if my extreme shedding has slowed. If i continue to shed like I have been the last 2 washes I will be bald by the end of May.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

Spritzed hair with Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Hair Tea Spritz.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 14, 2014)

Sprayed with APB cookie dough spray. Sealed with APB Ayurvedic birthday cake cream.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 15, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic hair creme in pumpkin spice


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2014)

May Steep: Slippery Elm or Rosemary Leaf for next wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

I may put a bit of sage in the rest of my catnip tea just for fun. Hopefully I will use it up this week. It lasted quite well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2014)

Using: b.a.s.k. Beauty's Apple Sorghum Pre-Rx overnight.  

May also use b.a.sk. YAM Nectar = Yucca, Avocado & Meadowfoam.

Will Steep Rosemary Leaf Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 16, 2014)

Used a little APB Hair Tonic and some of her Birthday Cake Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2014)

My Rosemary Leaf Tea is steeping for tomorrow.


----------



## iheartcouture (Apr 16, 2014)

Applied a Bhringraj and Hibiscus Powder gloss.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2014)

I spritzed my hair with the diluted marshmallow balm and sage mix from last week. Let's see how my dry hair likes it.


----------



## iheartcouture (Apr 17, 2014)

The Bhringraj and Hibiscus gloss turned out great! Will be incorporating a few times a month.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2014)

Spritzed my hair last night and this morning with the diluted marshmallow balm with sage. So far so good. With the adjusted ph my hair isn't frizzing. It was pretty dry so I will spritz it tonight and tomorrow morning and take it down tomorrow night. That will give me a good indication if it is moisturizing enough. If so I will make up a large jar of it to have on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

Will use Rosemary Leaf and an ACV Rinse.

Afterwards will use The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 17, 2014)

My shedding decreased a lot from just the few days of using the green tea and AVJ. However it is still more than I would like. My scalp has been super itchy though. Maybe it's from the EO's? I see y'all have been brewing sage and rosemary so I will be brewing some to add to the AVJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

Used OBIA Naturals Spritz today with my Tea (Rosemary Leaf) and ACV. 


http://www.obianaturalhair.com/Curl_Hydration_p/curl_hydration.htm


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 19, 2014)

DC'd over coffee, tea rinse, and ACV with cool water.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 20, 2014)

tea rinse(hibscus, burdock,horsetail,moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

Steeped: Green Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Apr 20, 2014)

Spritzed with Fenugreek and Burdock root tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

Tea Rinsed with: 
Premium Green Tea and Sage Tea
ACV Rinse

OT: I bought some Costa Rican Dark Coffee a while back to start doing my Coffee Rinses again throughout the Summer.

Looked at the bag and it was Whole Beans. (instead of Ground - which I though I was ordering).erplexed

I pulled my Nutri-Bullet Milling Blade out and it ground those Coffee Beans down really smooth.

YAY Nutri-Bullet. 

I was worried about how I was going to get those Beans Ground fine enough to use in my Coffee Maker.

Will start back to Coffee Rinsing May/June.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 20, 2014)

I spritzed a little APB Hair Tonic and sealed with KV Fenugreek before wrapping up my hair


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 20, 2014)

Continuing to use Marshmallow root, Nettle and Irish Moss in my mixtures. Great, great coniditoners/moisturizers.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 21, 2014)

Steeped tea (Nettle, Burdock Root, Fenugreek, Peppermint and Marshmallow Root) for tomorrow.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 21, 2014)

I just received my marshmallow root! !

I used Oyin hair dew as a leave in for my braids today (It has aloe juice )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll either steep Green or a Combo of Slippery Elm/Marshmallow Root for Friday.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 22, 2014)

Tea rinse with
Burdock root
Nettle leaf
Fenugreek
Horsetail
Saw palmetto

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 22, 2014)

Tea rinsing with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2014)

Pulled out my Marshmallow Root/Slippery Elm for next Tea Rinse


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 22, 2014)

Y'all are going to really make me buy some slippery elm and marshmallow root. I'm supposed to be keeping it simple...lol. 

The green tea in the morning and AVJ/sage & rosemary tea have been working nicely. My scalp feels much better than when I was using the sage & rosemary EOs. My shedding is not as heavy...I won't be bald by May lol.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 22, 2014)

Massaged scalp with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 23, 2014)

Pulled out HV hydrasilica spritz now that it's warmer. Gonna give it one more shot before I call it a miss


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure what this lemongrass is doing, but my hair is IN LOVE.

I mixed lemongrass and nettle tea with my powders last week to make the paste. Powders were shikakai, amla, tulsi and fenugreek. Then a tea (same for paste) and oil rinse (very warm) under DC (AO Rosa Mosqueta) for 20 min. Regular water rinse.

Before I was thinking it was silk protein giving me more elasticity but it might be the lemongrass...hmmm

Either way, my hair isn't breaking and the strands look a little smoother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2014)

DarkJoy

Excellent Review.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 23, 2014)

Massaged scalp with APB Ayurvedic Hair oil. Good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2014)

Steeping: Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2014)

Used b.a.s.k. YAM (Yucca, Avocado & Meadowfoam) and Honey Of Course
Tea Rinse with Slippery Elm/Marshmallow Root
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 26, 2014)

Conditioner over coffee and did a tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2014)

veesweets said:


> *Pulled out HV hydrasilica spritz now that it's warmer. Gonna give it one more shot before I call it a miss*



@veesweets

Ms. Vee - What don't you like about this product?

I have my best results with this when it's like June, July, August.

 If it's not at the Height of Hot Weather, then I feel it's just like plain water.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @veesweets
> 
> Ms. Vee - What don't you like about this product?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair The bolded was exactly my issue with it too. I kept spraying and spraying thinking the moisture would eventually come   But that was back in January, I'm hoping for some better results now that its warming up. Maybe I'll wait until June like you said


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2014)

veesweets

Exactly.  I did the same thing when I first tried it.  

It's super light & silky.  

Works better during the Warmer/Hotter Months.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2014)

I haven't been in here in a while but do any of you apply henna in the shower?   EASIEST henna application ever! !! 
I normally dampen my hair to apply henna but this time I did it right in the shower after washing my hair.   Used gloves, applied it,   put on a cap,  rinsed off anywhere that henna may have fallen and voila. . Done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2014)

Will Steep Green Tea for next wash day


----------



## Ltown (Apr 27, 2014)

I did a ssi acv rinse today.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 27, 2014)

Steeping my tea (Fenugreek, Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf, Peppermint, Catnip) for Tuesday.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 27, 2014)

I used AVJ in my pre-poo mixture today.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not in this challenge, but I put aloe Vera gel in my flax seed gel. I will be getting a dose of aloe Vera each time I style!

I think aloe Vera in combination with the flax seed moistures and seals my hair in one step!


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 27, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I did a henna treatment with Nupur 9 Herbs on Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2014)

Mid Week Wash:

Will do a Coffee Rinse and an ACV Rinse (Hairveda)

Will finish up with KeraVada's Irish Moss, Spirulina, Sea Kelp Hair Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 29, 2014)

Did an acv rinse tonight. I haven't done one of those in a while.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

Tried mixing AVG with As I Am leave in to a adjust the PH. It felt nice on my hair but it separates and gets lumpy. Yuck. I will stick to adding it to liquids.

The diluted marshmallow balm seems to be working. Going to try it as a final rinse next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2014)

Steeping Green for tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2014)

Will use Claudies tea spritz as one of my leave ins tonight.

ETA: will also use Claudies normalizing rinse.


----------



## Beamodel (May 2, 2014)

Applied an acv rinse tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

Doing a Green Tea Rinse and using KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Oil after my Hair Dries


----------



## Duchess007 (May 3, 2014)

Doing a henna gloss today! 

 I love henna.

Will follow with a heated DC, then ACV rinse. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 3, 2014)

Dc'd over coffee and did a tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

Will Steep Rosemary or Saw Palmetto for Tuesday.


----------



## xu93texas (May 3, 2014)

I'm doing a treatment with Amla, bhingraj powders mixed with avj, EVOO, rice bran oil, and TJ Tea tree conditioner.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (May 4, 2014)

Under dc Tea rinse
Fenugreek
Black tea
Hibiscus tea

Final herbal/tea rinse
Nettle root
Rosehips
Lavender flowers
Juniper berries 
Sage
Thyme

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2014)

Massaged in KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2014)

Steeped my tea blend (Nettle Leaf, Burdock Root, Fenugreek, Peppermint, Catnip) for this weeks cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2014)

Used: Ynobe Shop's Marshmallow or Hibiscus Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2014)

Steeping: Black Tea for tomorrow


----------



## Rozlewis (May 6, 2014)

Rinsed with tea / oil (jojoba) / conditioner (Wen Fig).


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2014)

hey yall, prepood, rinsed the oil with tresseme naturalsand quick protien treat with avalon  biotin b thickening condish. Final rinse with catnip tea.  I love catnip tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2014)

Had to work late last night, so I didn't get to do my Hurr.erplexed

So now....I have it Slathered in b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum. 

Will Cowash it out and Do a Black Tea Rinse.

Slap some AE Garlic on top of the Black Tea and get under dryer.

Then Steam in something Moisturizing.


----------



## DoDo (May 7, 2014)

Will pre-treat my scalp with aloe vera before co cleansing. May do a hibiscus, marshmallow, glycerin, and green tea rinse.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 8, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2014)

Will Steep Black for tomorrow and do a Rinse and put AE Garlic on top and get under dryer for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Beamodel (May 8, 2014)

faithVA

I will use the HV Methi Tea Set Tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2014)

Beamodel

Looking forward to your Review.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Looking forward to your Review.



Me too......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2014)

Steeped a Pot of Black for today.  Will use it with AE Garlic.


----------



## jprayze (May 9, 2014)

Chamomile and peppermint ready for my rinse later today.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2014)

My spritz may need some work but for now it is doing the job. So going to stick with the diluted marshmallow balm with cedarwood and sage EOs added. I use this daily but also use it after I rinse out my conditioner. I may brew some tea and add the marshmallow balm too it. But without the tea I don't have to refrigerate. 

The balm also seems to work well mixed with my leave-ins. My hair just softened up and became so manageable after I used the AIA mixed with the marshmallow balm.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2014)

Used my Claudies tea spritz under my DC and will also use her normalizing rinse.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2014)

Used APB Hair Tonic and Ayurvedic creme


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My spritz may need some work but for now it is doing the job. So going to stick with the diluted marshmallow balm with cedarwood and sage EOs added. I use this daily but also use it after I rinse out my conditioner. I may brew some tea and add the marshmallow balm too it. But without the tea I don't have to refrigerate.
> 
> The balm also seems to work well mixed with my leave-ins. My hair just softened up and became so manageable after I used the AIA mixed with the marshmallow balm.



I still can't find my strips. I think I am going to wing it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (May 9, 2014)

faithVA
IDareT'sHair

OMG - I see why folks were raving about HV Methi Tea. This stuff dramatically decreased my shedding with one application. 

This is amazing... My hair DOES NOT like black tea not aloe vera however, my hair accepted this product extremely well. 

I'm currently air drying but I lost maybe 7 hairs compared to about 50+ hairs while wet detangling. So far, this is a definite keeper


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

Dc'd over coffee.
Tea rinse with a tea blend.
Final cold rinse with ACV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2014)

Massaged in: KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> *OMG - I see why folks were raving about HV Methi Tea. This stuff dramatically decreased my shedding with one application.
> 
> This is amazing... My hair DOES NOT like black tea not aloe vera however, my hair accepted this product extremely well.
> 
> I'm currently air drying but I lost maybe 7 hairs compared to about 50+ hairs while wet detangling. So far, this is a definite keeper *


 
Beamodel

 Very, very, nice Review.  So Happy it worked for you.

 Reading your review, made me decide to do it next week.  @ 1 week Post.

 I like it too.  But I also like adding a Step 3 of another DC'er.


----------



## Beamodel (May 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Very, very, nice Review.  So Happy it worked for you.  Reading your review, made me decide to do it next week.  @ 1 week Post.  I like it too.  But I also like adding a Step 3 of another DC'er.



IDareT'sHair

Yes, I added Sitrinillah as my last DC session. My hair is wonderful. I will use it again in two weeks after my touch up


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> faithVA
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> OMG - I see why folks were raving about HV Methi Tea. This stuff dramatically decreased my shedding with one application.
> ...



 I'm glad you like it. I told you I had a hard time giving it up


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2014)

Used: BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

Steeped some CC's Hair Tea for my cowash next week.


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2014)

Used black and peppermint tea under dc today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2014)

Will Steep: a Black & Green Tea Combo for next Wash Day and use it with AE Garlic DC'er (under dryer)

 ETA:  I stole the idea from Ltown who just did a Black & Peppermint.


----------



## Beamodel (May 12, 2014)

I had stopped tea rinsing for a little while. Tonight I will steep saw palmetto & fenugreek


----------



## DarkJoy (May 12, 2014)

Hey ladies. I've been PSing so haven't had a bunch of updates. Also washing and wetting it less in effort to keep my ends on. Lol. Last week I straightened. But today is wash day!

Will do a powder wash of Shikakai, amla and tulsi. Tea and oil rinse with warm Ceramides and lemongrass under vatika olive oil and henna mask. 

I think that's it this time. Keeping it simple.


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> I had stopped tea rinsing for a little while. Tonight I will steep saw palmetto & fenugreek


As did I but retuned this past wash day Beamodel. I used Claudie's tea.


----------



## Wenbev (May 12, 2014)

hey everyone  last Saturday was henna day.  Still using my infused oils as prepoos.  Invested in 1lb bags of catnip, horsetail and burdock. woo-hoo. that should last me a good while as long as I don't waste. I have some brewing as I type in a tea ball infuser with a tea bag of hibiscus for tomor wash day.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 13, 2014)

Doing a tea rinse with CC's Hair Tea.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 14, 2014)

Did a final with
Acv, avj and rosewater

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 14, 2014)

Claudies tea under DC and final rinse with the normalizing rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2014)

Brewing a Black & Green Tea Combo for tomorrow. 

Will rinse with this and apply HV's Methi = (Fenugreek) Step 1 on top and get under dryer.

 Was going to use my Rinse under AE Garlic but will use HV Methi instead.

Will do a HV ACV Rinse after steaming something Moisturizing in too.

Will probably steam with: AO's HSR or AO's WC.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 15, 2014)

Steeping CC's Hair Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brewing a *Black & Green Tea Combo for tomorrow.
> 
> Will rinse with this and apply HV's Methi = (Fenugreek) Step 1 on top and get under dryer.*
> 
> ...



 Getting Ready to do this!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 16, 2014)

DC'd over coffee and doing a tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2014)

Last Night: Steep a pot of: Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Black


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2014)

Used HV methi tea today.


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2014)

I am revisiting Claudie's Tea --  Why did I stray? I know that it's easy enough to steep loose leaf teas but I like the convenience of just grabbing Claudie's and spritzing without prior preparation, which I sometimes suck at.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2014)

divachyk

That Claudie's Tea is wonderful. 

It's my Summer Time "Go To" 

It makes my Hair feel great in the Summer.  Definitely great for Parched Hair.


----------



## Beamodel (May 18, 2014)

Getting ready to brew some saw palmetto tea


----------



## Rozlewis (May 18, 2014)

Steeping CC's Hair Tea for this weeks cowash.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 19, 2014)

Pre poo of fenugreek and amla oil

Clarified my scalp then did a warm tea and oil rinse using red rooibos with sunflower and grapeseed oils. Under the DC

The dc was vatika olive oil and henna mask with indigo powder mixed in. Left on an hour.  Done.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2014)

Did a prepoo of Fenugreek/Bhringraj overnight

Did my final rinse with Shi Naturals Tea


----------



## Rozlewis (May 20, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with Nettle Leaf, Fenugreek, Burdock Root, Catnip, and Peppermint tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2014)

bumping for Rozlewis


----------



## Rozlewis (May 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks! I posted in the wrong thread.

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2014)

Rozlewis

I saw that 2013 and was like:


----------



## Nix08 (May 21, 2014)

I am just about finished my batch of tea that I froze.   Tomorrow night I plan to brew another batch. ..I hope I don't come across any surprises of being out of any herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

Used: Black, Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm under my DC'er

Will do an ACV Rinse with Hairveda

Will probably use KeraVada Fenugreek Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (May 23, 2014)

Used Black Coffee Bold and did a tea blend rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

Next Wash Day - I'll be returning to Coffee Rinses (throughout the Summer). 

I milled up some Costa Rican Dark Roast Coffee Beans (in my Nutri-Bullet) and got them ground nice and smoothly and ready to go.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 23, 2014)

Tea rinse today with
Nettle leaf
Catnip
Fenugreek
Sage
Hibiscus
Acv

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## nurseN98 (May 24, 2014)

I haven't been posting daily (i just can't seem to get in here ) but I have been keeping steady with the application to my scalp. My horrendous shedding has stabilized but it still is a bit much for me. I've been doing green tea in the AM and sage & rosemary tea and AVJ in the eve. I am going to order my marshmallow root & slippery elm....and maybe some HV Methi? Y'all are making this sound really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2014)

Used: Annabelle's Perfect Blend's Hair Tonic


----------



## iheartcouture (May 24, 2014)

Today I applied a Cassia treatment mixed with bhringraj and hibiscus powders.  Gonna sleep with it in and wash out in the morning.


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2014)

I'm riding this Claudie's tea thang another week. It makes my hair feel so good that I don't want to stray, just yet.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 25, 2014)

Took some henna out the freezer and gonna do it up tomorrow. I will follow with indigo to my edges cuz roots on the edges aint cute. 

Just gonna wet my hair first thing in the morning (even before my cuppa tea) with water and slap the henna on and give it like 4 hours. Should be done by 2 with the whole henna/indigo thing.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 26, 2014)

Gonna do a henna gloss next weekend since I just did a henna treatment last week. I already have a batch all mixed up!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2014)

Spritzed on some APB Hair Tonic and then used some Pudding. Sealed with KV Fenugreek Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2014)

Used: KeraVada's Ultra Silk (Fenugreek & Henna)


----------



## DarkJoy (May 27, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Took some henna out the freezer and gonna do it up tomorrow. I will follow with indigo to my edges cuz roots on the edges aint cute.


 
Woooow. Now I've been using indigo the better part of a year. The last 2 times, I henna only (no indigo). This third time my hair was BRIIIGHT copper. Wooohooo.... I just threw the indigo on the whole thing. Almost jet black again (between a 1 and 1b). Whew!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 28, 2014)

Used Claudies tea spritz under my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2014)

Used: APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème in Cookie Dough


----------



## DarkJoy (May 30, 2014)

So I got some red chai to drink. It also has several varieties of tulsi in it. Hmmmmmmm.... lol there's also cinnamon and other things. Think I will try and rinse with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2014)

Did Hairveda's Methi-Set (Fenugreek)
Also did a Tea Rinse = Marshmallow/Slippery Elm/Black
Did an ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Used Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean


----------



## Beamodel (May 30, 2014)

Yesterday I Used saw palmetto & fenugreek tea under my DC.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 30, 2014)

Dc'd over bold black coffee.
Did a tea rinse and a final rinse with ACV.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 31, 2014)

Steeping tea (Fenugreek, Peppermint, Catnip, Burdock Root, and Nettle Leaf) for my cowash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2014)

Using LG's Whipped Java Bean


----------



## lovelycurls (May 31, 2014)

Did an Amla coconut milk paste for prepoo
Final tea rinse with
Hibiscus 
Burdock root
Horsetail
Nettle leaf
Avj

Sent from my iPad Air using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (May 31, 2014)

Doing an everything but the kitchen sink brew overnight.   I hope I have enough containers to freeze it out in portions.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 1, 2014)

Shescent acv rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2014)

Spritzed with Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2014)

Used: HV's Hydrasilica Spritz and Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean (mixed with Mega-Tek)


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 2, 2014)

Overnight prepoo with almond and sunflower oil. Then added fenugreek and amla oil the last hour.

Made a powder of tulsi, shikakai and henna mixed with tulsi tea and left on an hour. 

Tea and oil rinsed with tulsi tea, almond and grapeseed oil. Dc on top of sm deep treatment.

That wasn't moisturizing enough so did ao rosa mosqueta for 30m. All good now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 2, 2014)

Used a little APB Hair Tonic and Ayurvedic hair creme, sealed with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 2, 2014)

Ladies what do you put in your tea mix for your spray bottle?  Is it just tea? And how do you store it? TIA


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 2, 2014)

Did an overnight henna gloss and ACV rinse this weekend.  My hair is feeling awesome today!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ladies what do you put in your tea mix for your spray bottle?  Is it just tea? And how do you store it? TIA



Stored outside. Lasts up to a week because of the eo additives. Otherwise its good 3 days.

I add ceramides , EOs, and silk protein.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 2, 2014)

Did my weekly acv rinse as part of my (delayed) wash day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydrasilica Tea Spritz (Hairveda)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2014)

Will start back on Coffee Rinses under my DC'ers this Friday. *excited* 

Will use Coffee throughout the entire Summer.

I'll be Brewing a Dark Rich Costa Rican Coffee. (It smells really strong)

I ground the "beans" very finely in my Nutri-Bullet with the Milling Blade.

Not sure when I'll fit "Tea" Rinses in there? I'm sure I'll use a couple Teas this summer too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2014)

Brewed my Extra Dark Costa Rican Coffee for tomorrow.

Will use either Darcy's Herbal Spritz or Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Tonic

Will also use Hairveda's ACV Rinse

After it dries, probably LG's Whipped Java Bean


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Coffee Rinse.  Using KV's Fenugreek Hair Oil with my DC'er (under Steamer)

Will use HV's ACV Rinse and APB Ayurvedic Hair Tonic for my Leave-In.

May use Naturelle Grow's Honey Balm when my hair dries & a little HV Hydrasilica Spritz.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2014)

Applied DC over Bold Black Coffee and did a final rinse with tea and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> *Applied DC over Bold Black Coffee and did a final rinse with tea and cold water.*


 
Rozlewis

 Sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2014)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in:  Marshmallow


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 7, 2014)

Did a detox/moisturizing mask with 
Coconut milk
Amla powder
Rosemary powder
Aloe Vera powder
Rhausoul clay
Hibiscus powder
Rose powder
Vatika frosting oil
Drops of rosemary, clary sage, and lavender e.o

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown (Jun 8, 2014)

Today did a HV methi treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2014)

Spritzed: Hairveda's Hydrasiica Spritz & APB Ayurvedic Hair Tonic & Baggied,


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 9, 2014)

Steeping my tea (Catnip, Rooibos, Nettle Leaf, Burdock Root) for tomorrow's cowash.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 9, 2014)

Steeped green tea and applied it under my DC. I think I like green tea way better than black tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2014)

Layered on tea/oil/conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 10, 2014)

Tea users here is info I found on FB on tea rinsing. 


http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/05/4-scientific-reasons-to-try-tea-rinses-for-natural-hair


Tea rinses are growing in popularity within the natural hair community. Green tea and black tea are generally widely available and therefore are also the most frequently discussed. Could there be some science to tea rinsing? I decided to investigate and discovered some interesting reasons as to why a final rinse with tea after washing hair may possibly be beneficial.



1. Amino acids – Stengthen Hair
 Theanine is an amino acid that is unique to tea. A recent study showed that a purified extract of this amino acid could penetrate fully through to the hair cortex of bleach-damaged hair after a 10 minute soak at 30°C (Surface and Interface Analysis, pp 562-565, 2010). The study was designed to complement a previous investigation that related theanine to improving the mechanical strength of bleached hair. Even if your hair is not bleached, it is possible to accumulate damage to the cortex due to styling and combing as well as normal weathering. A tea rinse could be considered as a very mild protein treatment.

2. Polyphenols – Stimulate Growth
 Green tea is currently being studied as a possible candidate for treating hair loss. It is preferred over black tea as the roasting of tea to create black tea oxidises the polyphenols. Tests so far have been performed on rats as well as human hair in a petri-dish (not on actual people) with similar results. The polyphenols are seen to stimulate re-growth of hair (J Natl Med Assoc, pp 1164-1169, 2005; Phytomedicine, pp 551-555, 2007). If you therefore have problem spots e.g at the temples, or are experiencing hair loss, then a tea rinse may be worth a trial.

3. Caffeine – Stimulate Growth
 Did you know your hair follicles can take up several drugs and caffeine is one of them? Studies done once more on human hair in a petri-dish showed that the hair follicles do rapidly take up caffeine and this stimulates hair regrowth for hair previously showing signs of hair loss. (International Journal of Dermatology, pg 27-35, 2007).

4. pH
 The pH of tea actually depends on how it is brewed as well as the water used to brew the tea. In general, figures of between pH 5 and 7 are generally quoted for both green and black tea. For hair, this means that the final tea rinse will be just slightly acidic to neutral. This pH tends not to irritate the skin or disturb the hair cuticle. Naturally, you should not add a squeeze of lemon or orange to fragrance the tea unless you do actually want a more acidic brew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2014)

Ltown

Thanks for always doing the Research and finding valuable information.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2014)

Ltown said:


> Tea users here is info I found on FB on tea rinsing.
> 
> 
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/05/4-scientific-reasons-to-try-tea-rinses-for-natural-hair
> ...



Beamodel

 FYI


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 10, 2014)

Ltown & IDareT'sHair

Thanks ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2014)

Brewing a Pot of Dark Roast Costa Rican Coffee for Friday


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 11, 2014)

Brewed a tea blend for my wash day on Saturday.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 11, 2014)

For the procrastinators and the lazy (me) what pages should I start reading. I have been told by my mother that I have a  rubbermaid bin of loose tea at her house and I have an unholy amount of tea at my house. I must must must use this tea. I drink some but most is for hair.  I know I have asked before but if I promise to start this week will someone give me any idea what page to begin reading?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jun 12, 2014)

Using Claudie's Tea has really made me question my desire to return to loose leaf teas. Claudie's is so convenient but loose leaf is so much cheaper. I kinda feel like my shedding is controlled better by Claudie's than loose leaf. :scratchch:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2014)

divachyk

Claudie's Hair Tea is thebiz.gov


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 12, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> For the procrastinators and the lazy (me) what pages should I start reading. I have been told by my mother that I have a  rubbermaid bin of loose tea at her house and I have an unholy amount of tea at my house. I must must must use this tea. I drink some but most is for hair.  I know I have asked before but if I promise to start this week will someone give me any idea what page to begin reading?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi
What kinds of tea do you have in there?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 12, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> @HanaKuroi
> What kinds of tea do you have in there?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


  I will have to go and see, but probably every tea ya'll ever mentioned.


I'll have to pull some out tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 13, 2014)

I just bought the V05 conditioners with tea in them.  Am I lazy or what?  Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2014)

Did a Coffee Rinse under my AO DC'er
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Will use Darcy Botanicals Herbal Hair Spritz (as a Leave-In)

*After it dries?  Maybe a little KV Fenugreek Hair Oil


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I did a tea rinse. I've just mainly been making sure that I use ayurvedic oils and the ingredients are in my hair cremes and leave ins.

I did brew green tea this afternoon and just finished putting that on and then I put DB Pumpkin Seed condish on top and got under the dryer for 15 mins.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 14, 2014)

I spritzed Claudie's on my scalp last night. Had intentions to wash today but didn't get around to doing it. I will see if keeping Claudie's on my scalp for two days (vs. one day) make a difference in my shedding.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2014)

Spritzed on some APB Hair Tonic and used some Ayurvedic hair creme, sealed with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 15, 2014)

Steeped some green tea and applied it under my APB chocolate mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2014)

Going to brew a Pot of Dark Costa Rican Coffee for tomorrow.  Will use this under my DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2014)

Used Darcy's Herbal Spritz


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 16, 2014)

I forgot how well tea stops shedding in it's tracks  I left my tea rinse in my hair for a day and when I rinsed it out the next day there were very minimal hairs coming out.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I spritzed Claudie's on my scalp last night. Had intentions to wash today but didn't get around to doing it. I will see if keeping Claudie's on my scalp for two days (vs. one day) make a difference in my shedding.



Shedding didn't differ; oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Did a Coffee 'soak' under my Rx and under my DC'er (Steamer)

Will use an ACV Rinse (Hairveda)

After my Hair Dries, probably Darcy's Herbal Spritz or APB's Ayurvedic Hair Tonic

May also use APB's Ayurvedic's Hair Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 17, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> I forgot how well tea stops shedding in it's tracks  I left my tea rinse in my hair for a day and when I rinsed it out the next day there were very minimal hairs coming out.



Hmmm I might try leaving mines in for 24 hours. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been using APB marshmallow cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> *Hmmm I might try leaving mines in for 24 hours. Thanks for the tip.*


 
Beamodel

 Lemme know if/when you try this.

 Keep us posted.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I sure will. I will try it in my next wash


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 20, 2014)

Dc'd over Big Bold Coffee.
Did a tea rinse. A used TPS Coffee Conditioner as a rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2014)

@Rozlewis

What are your Thoughts on the Lee Stafford Rx? How long have you been using it?

 It's so weird because I can truly say, I have seen an overall improvement in Hair Health by incorporating this 5 minute step.

 Interesting.......


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I just pulled it put of my stash and have only used it twice, last week and this week. I have not noticed anything significant. It goes on easy, washes out easy, and has some slip but other than that I think I need to use it a little longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2014)

@Rozlewis

Yeah. It's an interesting product. 

 When I first got it, I used it a couple times and stopped.

But then, after reading a couple recent reviews, I pulled it back out and said I was going to be consistent with it, especially since I had like 2 1/2 Jars left.

It's one of those things you definitely have to use consistently.  

It's a good summer experiment for me to conduct research on.

 I'm going to be consistent with it throughout the entire summer and see what happens.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

Cleansed with NO herbal ACV. Haven't used it in a while. Left my hair feeling good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

I have my Pot of Coffee ready for my Rinse and I'll also use HV's ACV Rinse after DC'ing.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 21, 2014)

I steep green tea, fenugreek and marshmallow for  tomorrow's henna session.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 22, 2014)

Just applied my henna with the following teas mixed in: green tea, fenugreek and marshmallow root. 

I will keep this in for about 2hrs then follow up with Sitrinillah and bask YAM


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 22, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 22, 2014)

Steeping my the blend for this weeks cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2014)

Will brew a Pot of Coffee for Tuesday.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking forward to doing a henna treatment this weekend! It's been three weeks since my last gloss, so I'm a week behind schedule.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 24, 2014)

Did a final rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2014)

Using LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Hair Spritz


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 26, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for tomorrow's wash.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Made my hendigo with my tea. Will let it sit over night and apply it tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2014)

Costa Rican Dark Roast has been Brewed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2014)

Coffee Rinse (Costa Rican Dark Roast) and ACV Rinse (Hairveda)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 28, 2014)

DC'd over coffee, tea rinse, and AVC and cold water as a final rinse.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Did an overnight soak with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil last night.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 28, 2014)

Steeped my tea blend for my next wash day.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 28, 2014)

Prepooing with coffee oil, then cowash with VO5 coconut, then DC overnight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2014)

Should brew my Coffee for Tuesday.

I also pulled out my Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade (w/o Sulfur) to use.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been away due to protective styling but me and my kinks are back. Haven't done a henna in almost a year so just rinsed a treatment out bc my hair has been so coarse and dry. My hair was buttery soft after washing it, now I'm DCing and will see how it is after styling. 

I'll be back on my teas and Ayurvedic treatments.  My hair NEEDS henna, etc to remain soft and strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2014)

Used a little Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Hair Spritz


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2014)

Did a nice final rinse with Shi Naturals Tea the other day.


Sprayed a little APB Hair Tonic, used some Ayurvedic hair creme, and sealed with KV Fenugreek


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 29, 2014)

Sprayed some acv+water onto scalp under my box braids

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2014)

Spritzed with:
Ayurvedic Hair Mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2014)

Used: Costa Rican Dark Roast with my DC'er (Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Cinnamon)

Also used: LACE Ayurvedic Hair Mist (Spritz)

And.....APB's Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2014)

Spritzed with LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Hair Mist.  Also used Taliah Waajid's Herbal Strengthening Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2014)

Brewed a Pot of Coffee for Friday (Costa Rican Dark Roast)


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2014)

Still here...just not posting...
Catnip and burdock brewing for wash day.
Thinking of adding coffee rinses under a dc.
Henna'd last sunday and plan to gloss in 2 weeks to keep the grey hairs at bay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2014)

Wenbev

Hey Lady!

Enjoy reading your Posts.  Please post and update when you can!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wenbev
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Enjoy reading your Posts.  Please post and update when you can!



thanks Mrs T


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 4, 2014)

Dc'd over Big Bold Coffee and final tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2014)

Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er over Costa Rican Dark Coffee.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 4, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for next wash day.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2014)

I make my own tea spritz with the following ingredients:
distilled water
aloe vera juice
fenugreek tea
moringa tea
saw palmetto berries tea
horsetail tea
catnip tea
burdock root tea
I use it 1-2 times daily


----------



## juliehp (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been MIA and I appologize.  My migraines come back with a vengeance - occipital neuralgia, spider bite, new job,  and the curve balls life throws you. Anyhow, applying henna today that I mixed last night with coconut milk, coconut water, and a generous splash of apple cider vinegar to my head and my niece's head.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 6, 2014)

Use Naturelle grow acv today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2014)

Ltown

How is NG's ACV Rinse?  You have to mix it don't you?  

If I remember correctly you hafta' mix it?

That's probably why I didn't get it?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> How is NG's ACV Rinse?  You have to mix it don't you?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, yes it's concentrated, so you basically diluted it like using regular acv, which after this I will make my own but use some of my teas.  Like HV herbal blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2014)

Ltown said:


> *yes it's concentrated, so you basically diluted it like using regular acv, which after this I will make my own but use some of my teas. Like HV herbal blend.*


 
@Ltown

Thanks LT! I thought so.

Claudie's you have to also measure/dilute which is why I don't buy that one either.

I like the Pre-Mix. 

I'm sure yours will be absolutely delicious. You know how you do.... 

Yeah, I love HV's. I also bought some Koils By Nature recently which is also a Pre-Mix. Afroveda has a Pre-Mix.

BlueRoze Beauty just launched a Strawberry ACV Rinse too.

Once you get yours all perfected, you should send me a bottle!


----------



## juliehp (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of mixing my next henna with rose water and a splash of apple cider vinegar.  Has anyone tried mixing their henna with rose water? I'm buying a 12 pack of Dulhan henna and a 12 pack of Jamila henna to do a 2:1 with Godrej Nupur Mehendi 9 herbs. Yes, I've been gone awhile but I'm back with a vengeance!  ;-)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2014)

juliehp

I have not.  I've only mixed with ACV and a squirt of Oil.  

If you do it, please let us know how it turns out.

Thank you & welcome back.


----------



## juliehp (Jul 6, 2014)

I surely will!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 6, 2014)

Preparing a fenugreek treatment for tomorrow. Was meaning to braid my hair this weekend but DD is with grandma so my hubby and I are having a two person house party instead.  I'm pretty drunk.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 6, 2014)

Brewing a batch of my everything blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2014)

Coffee has been Brewed.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2014)

Used my tea spritz last night on my hair. I use it as part of the "L" in the LOC method. I still follow with a leave in but always use the spritz too.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2014)

The spot that I get herbs for my tea rinses is going out of business  However, the good news is that I scored herbs "2 for the price of 1"  I cleaned them out of my favourites


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> The spot that I get herbs for my tea rinses is going out of business *However, the good news is that I scored herbs "2 for the price of 1" I cleaned them out of my favourites*


 
@Nix08

Very, Very Smart. 

I know I'd be right back up in that piece at least 2-3 more times.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair .... you know it  I'm already planning to go back and pick up the Aubrey conditioners I left there


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 7, 2014)

Still rinsing. Just in and out of deep protective styles.
The other day I took my install down, shampood, and put nettle snd catnip up under ao Rosa mosqueta for half an hour. Omg. My hair was sooooooft. Back up in ps again for another few weeks...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

Costa Rican Dark Roast under Lee Stafford Rx and Coffee under Jasmine's Avocado & Silk DC'er.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tea rinse during my cowash today....it was ice cold (from the fridge)  Laziness got the better of me.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm going to incorporate an actual tea rinse in my routine in addition to my daily use of my tea spritz. Just gotta figure out where and when.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 8, 2014)

wash day was today - prepoo'd with TJs nourish, neem, castor and avo oils on damp hair.  side note: I think I prefer prepoos on damp hair rather that dry like I've been doing for the past two years. side note 2: why did it take me 2 yrs to try damp prepoos instead of dry???
Anywho, Prepoo'd with heat for over an hour bc I was watching the brazil/germ match and was not moving from in front of the tv, ha! 
did a very light diluted shampoo with giovanni and followed with gio's reconstructor and them followed that with kbb deep treat followed by a final rinse of catnip, burdock, rosemary and nettle.  Found a new tube of the old redken smoothdown to use as a leave in and finished with 10 flat twists.  oiled scalp and ends with castor oil.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 8, 2014)

anyone here have summertime shedding?  Strong brewed rosemary used to work, but I think its losing its effectiveness.  Will give the coffee rinse thing a try.  Thinking of the coldbrewed coffee...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2014)

Tonight Used: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade w/o Sulfur tonight.

Tomorrow: Will do a couple Coffee Rinses with Costa Rican Dark Roast


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2014)

Wenbev

If I had to pinpoint my Shedding -- it would be (unfortunately) in the late Winter/early Spring.

Hopefully Coffee and/or some Black or Green Tea will help you combat it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2014)

Steaming with: Costa Rican Dark Roast under my DC'er


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Ms.T for your response.  Blk tea never worked, but I don't think I've ever tried green tea.  I will alternate between green tea and coffee rinses under a dc and still use catnip/rosemary/burdock/nettle as a final.


----------



## ronie (Jul 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming with: Costa Rican Dark Roast under my DC'er


The name of your brews always make me want to have a cup of coffee, and I don't even drink coffee.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2014)

Wenbev I haven't read all of your posts regarding your shedding but have you allowed the tea to sit on your head for a long while? So,  using it as a dc as oppose to a rinse.  I notice a marked difference in shedding when I use tea as part of a dc than a rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2014)

Wenbev  I think Nix08 makes an excellent point.  

Allow your Tea and/or Coffee to sit for a while under a Plastic Cap or towel around your shoulders to catch drippies.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 12, 2014)

My head was itching so bad and was funky as it usually does after a week with an install of crochet braids. I knew tulsi would hit the spot. I steeped fresh rosemary and fresh basil overnight then added 2tbs tulsi powder in the morning. Poured directly over my scalp and massaged, enjoying the tingle. Rinsed, dilute shampoo using sm coconut hibiscus. I sealed after. She feels amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2014)

@ronie

I know. It makes me want a cup too.  

And I'm just a 'Social' Coffee Drinker. Like if I'm out and people order Coffee....I'll order one (just to be Social). 

But then by the time I add Cream, Sugar etc....it doesn't even resemble Coffee.

And I'll usually take a few sips and Done.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 12, 2014)

Dv'd under Big Bold Coffee.
Tea rinsed with my tea blend.
Final rinse with ACV and cold water.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 12, 2014)

Nix08 and Idaretshair This is how I currently do my tea rinse... I find the best place to rinse is over the tub.  Ill use a small pitcher to pour over my head and my stained henna bowl to catch the runoff.  I'll catch and pour several times initially pouring directly onto my scalp and once satisfied my entire scalp has been rinsed with tea, I'll then move to  sections of hair to make certain the actual hair has been rinsed with tea. I'll then stay inverted over the tub whilst the hair is actively dripping probably a minute while I rinse out the tub, clean bowl, etc.  Then I'll tshirt dry for about 10-15 min to catch whatever excess drips.
Maybe I'll do the plastic baggie instead of the tshirt first...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 12, 2014)

Did a nice rinse with Shi Naturals tea after my wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2014)

Brewing my Coffee for tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 15, 2014)

Tea rinsing as my final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2014)

Hendigo'ing right now.

Will Also do a Coffee Rinse after I cowash my Henna/Indigo out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 16, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for wash day.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 19, 2014)

DC'd over Big Bold Coffee and rinsed with my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2014)

Steeping for Tuesday:
Marshmallow Root
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary Leaf


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend (Nettle, Burdock Root, Fenugreek, Rooibos, Horsetail, and Catnip) for Tuesday's cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Steeping my tea blend (*Nettle, Burdock Root,* Fenugreek, *Rooibos, Horsetail, and Catnip*) for Tuesday's cowash.


 
@Rozlewis

I thought about making a similar blend @ Bolded. 

*I guess Great Minds think a like*


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey IDareT'sHair

I have been using this blend for about 4 months now and it works beautifully for my hair. Also trying to use up some of this darn tea.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2014)

Did a nice coffee rinse last night and then used Claudie's Tea under my leave in


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> I make my own tea spritz with the following ingredients:
> distilled water
> aloe vera juice
> fenugreek tea
> ...



Still using the above in my hair consistently. I need to buy some more teas:
hibiscus
nettle
slippery elm


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2014)

Used Happy Nappy Honey's "Knot in My Fro Joe" as the "C" in the LOC method. Very light coffee scent and I like the consistency.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 22, 2014)

Wish me luck ladies!  I just started my methi and maka oil infusions with EVCO.  Tomorrow morning, I'll put the jars outside to steep in the summer 

When I have another empty Classico  jar, I'll make a Kalpi Tone or Sukesh infusion, as well.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva You and Wenbev and a few others make the best sounding Infused Oil Blends.

They sound wonderful.

Keep us posted on how they turn out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

Used my Tea Blend and will use FSP (French Stabilizer Plus) as my Acidifying Rinse


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 22, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend and a final rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

@Shay72

You got me looking at the FRO-JOE. 

You know I'm a sucka' for Coffee & Tea Based Products. 

And it's Buy1 Get1 Free.

I said I wasn't buying anything else from this company. But it sounds good. (And you like it....so far).


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
I've only used it once. That was yesterday. But you know I usually know right off if I like a product. Well Shay Shay knows. The cowash I was like it's aight but I think the FRO Joe might be a keeper. In combo with some coffee oil from KeraVada .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

@Shay72

Foolin' with You....I went on & copped. 

I love a Good Coffee Product. 

And you are normally right about a Good Product with yo' PJ'in' self.

And it's 12oz's.

I don't want no mess. 

Cause I had put them over in the side-eye basket with ST'icals, Ynobe, Mozeke, Sorenzo, Duafe Naturals etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Steeping for Tuesday:*
> *Marshmallow Root*
> *Saw Palmetto*
> *Rosemary Leaf*


 

Will use this again tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 24, 2014)

Applied Jar of Joe on nape and edges.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Used Happy Nappy Honey's "Knot in My Fro Joe" as the "C" in the LOC method. Very light coffee scent and I like the consistency.


Used this again yesterday. I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> *Used this again yesterday. I like it.*


 
Shay72

Sounds like I made a good choice.

Thanks Girl.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 24, 2014)

Had an job interview this week so I didnt have time to use the cold brewed coffee bc I went ahead and pressed my hair.  Man oh man everybody in that shop was asking my hairdresser what final product she used bc my hair was so shiny! My hair was never as shiny as its been since using henna; natural or relaxed. Thank you henna, I love you forever!
Anyhoo, I am currently sitting with thawed out leftover henna for my patch of  greys in the front and a henna gloss mixed with tjs nourish everywhere else. The henna will also naturally "patch" up and mend any protein loss due to pressing my hair.  
I'm also brewing catnip, burdock and nettle for a final rinse after my dc session with kbb's luscious locks. I WILL try the coffee on my next wash day to see how my hair likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2014)

Wenbev

Nice Review & Update!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank Ms.T!   I've been using henna non stop for four years and my only regret is that I didn't start using years earlier. My BF has been using it since high school; 20+ years!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2014)

Used HNH's Knot in My FRO. I tend to be heavy handed. I have to slow my roll with this one bc I don't need to use a lot to get the job done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

DC'ing under a nice Tea Blend.  

Next Blend with probably be:
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Saw Palmetto


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 26, 2014)

Mixed some KV henna oil in my Affirm Fiberguard relaxer today


----------



## Ltown (Jul 27, 2014)

Use horsetail, saw palmetto, burdocks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2014)

Used: Enso's Sweet Honey & Hibiscus L-I


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm planning to incorporate a tea rinse into my routine today. I've just been using my tea spritz until now. Working on what's going in it & where in my routine it will fit. Sundays & Wednesdays will be different. Sundays are full out wash days including using my steamer and Wednesdays are a HOT, dc, cowash, no steamer day. I'll come back and report what I do.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 27, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend (Rooibos, Nettle Leaf, Burdock Root, Fenugreek, Catnip) for Tuesdays cowash.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ltown said:


> Use horsetail, saw palmetto, burdocks.


This is what I'm using for my tea rinse today. It's steeping right now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 27, 2014)

Took out my install and gave it a much needed shampoo. 

Under AIA HE, did a tea and oil rinse of nettle, green tea, lemongrass and ginger with sunflower and grape seed oils. Let it all marinate an hour. 

Shes looking good...

I have time tomorrow so it'll probably be an hendigo day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

Using a Tea Blend:
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Oatstraw


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 29, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my special blend.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haven't tea rinsed often but I did one tonight. I brewed nettle, marshmallow, and slippery elm, did my tea rinsed and put my dc (SSI Honey Rinse Condish) on top. I'm about to get under the dryer for about 25 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Using a Tea Blend:*
> *Slippery Elm*
> *Marshmallow Root*
> *Oatstraw*


 
Using this again tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 31, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic oil to my hair tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2014)

Did my Tea Rinse tonight.  And some Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 1, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Applied APB Ayurvedic oil to my hair tonight



A repeat of this tonight


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 2, 2014)

DC'd over coffee and did a tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2014)

Steeped: Green & Black for the next 2 Wash Days


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 2, 2014)

Steeped my tea blend for this weeks cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2014)

Rozlewis

You still steeping the same Blend?


----------



## Ltown (Aug 2, 2014)

Steep for a week now for tomorrow wash.
Hibiscus, moringa, marshmallow, horsetail, sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2014)

Ltown

Really Nice Blend Ms. LT!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Really Nice Blend Ms. LT!


Idaret'shsir, something went wrong with it,  I went to use it and there was some small waxy particular.  Don't know what/why but wasn't putting that in my hair.  Some of the teas may have sat too long, will try again another time.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 3, 2014)

Will steep fenugreek & green tea and add pumpkin seed oil to it for a scalp soak.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2014)

Will tea rinse with fenugreek, catnip, and moringa.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 3, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Will steep fenugreek & green tea and add pumpkin seed oil to it for a scalp soak.



I didn't even do this. I guess I will use it for my next wash session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2014)

Beamodel

So, you forgot to do your Tea Rinse uh???


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Completely forgot. I'm horrible. Lol


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 3, 2014)

Used Njoi Tea Rinse after washing the other day.


Spritzed on a little APB Hair Tonic under some Pudding


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 5, 2014)

Tea rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2014)

Coffee & Tea Rinse


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 6, 2014)

Steeping wash day tea.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can I freeze Cassia like I can Henna?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2014)

Using a Combo of Black & Green Tea


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 10, 2014)

Steeping my tea for wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2014)

Steeped: Saw Palmetto & Green for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2014)

Spritzed with: L.A.C.E.'s Ayurvedic Spritz


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2014)

Used Keravada's coffee oil for a HOT and as the O in LOC. Used Happy Nappy Honey's Knot in my Fro Joe as the C in LOC. Almost forgot, used my homemade tea spritz as the L in LOC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 10, 2014)

Used a little APB Hair Tonic with some Pudding, sealed with KV Fenugreek Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2014)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade this a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2014)

Black Coffee and Black & Green Tea Rinse.

After it dries: Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil that has Wheatgrass, Horsetail, Spinach and a whole lot of other stuff in it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 15, 2014)

DC's over coffee, did a tea rinse, and lastly a final rinse with ACV and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2014)

Doing a Methi-Set overnight (Saran Wrap)


----------



## lenu80 (Aug 15, 2014)

Steeping my green tea and peppermint for wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2014)

lenu80

This is an active Challenge.  Are you joining us?


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 15, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic oil under my DC. Will seal with it as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2014)

Did a Saw Palmetto & Green Tea Rinse today.

After my Hair Dries will use: Hairveda's Jardin Oil = Wheatgrass, Sea Kelp, Green Tea, Spinach, Nettle and a bunch of other "Green" & Nutrients.

This particular oil is a Power Smoothie For Hair!


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 16, 2014)

Used my Claudies tea under my DC


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 17, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for cowash day.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 17, 2014)

I did a coffee rinse (Maxwell house) today.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with fenugreek & catnip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2014)

Misted with: L.A.C.E. Ayurvedic Hair Mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Will do a Coffee & Tea Rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Used Costa Rican Dark Roast under my Lee Stafford Rx

Will use Tea Rinse under KBB Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Steeping a Pot of Moringa Tea for the next coupla' wash days.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 20, 2014)

Bout to make an indian store run during my lunch break and clean them out of DCs and may be some powders. 

This install is coming out friday. She needs some ayurvedic tlc.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 20, 2014)

Was so happy to see that they had Brahmi in store. Thats a first. If my hair likes the powder i will make brahmi oil. Snapped up a few boxes of shikakai and tulsi.

Unfortunately they dont carry the organic henna brand my hair loves anymore but there were other BAQs to try but will get them another time.

Also got 3 Vatika brand DCs: garlic (growth), lemon (dandruff/itchy scalp), and egg protein (reconstructor).

Mission accomplished!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2014)

Used:  The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade

Also used: Moringa Tea for Tea Rinse -- Will use this again Tuesday.

Will steep Red Roobis for Saturday's wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2014)

Spritzed & Baggyed with: LACE Ayurvedic Mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2014)

Did a Coffee Rinse under Lee Stafford

A Moringa Tea Rinse under my DC'er

Will use Afroveda's Baobab Oil when my Hair Dries


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2014)

Did a tea rinse on Sunday: burdock root, horsetail, saw palmetto. Remembering to brew the tea is the issue for me. Working on it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2014)

Shay72

I'm getting ready to steep some Red Roobis for this weekend's wash day.  

Will stick it in the fridge after it steeps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2014)

Will use Red Roobis tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2014)

Washed with APB iced coffee, Blue Roze Coco Coffee Mask 1hr,rinsed with Healing Herbs by Rene Mocha Coffee con,AV Coconut milk leave in,Darcy's Coco coffee hair whip cream & sealed with KV black Coffee oil..

*Hair is very soft detangled & moisturized..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

Used: Red Roobis Tea for a Tea Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

Lita said:


> *Washed with APB iced coffee, Blue Roze Coco Coffee Mask 1hr,rinsed with Healing Herbs by Rene Mocha Coffee con,AV Coconut milk leave in,Darcy's Coco coffee hair whip cream & sealed with KV black Coffee oil..*
> 
> **Hair is very soft detangled & moisturized..*
> 
> ...


 
Lita

Very Nice Regimen!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 31, 2014)

Used APB Hair Tonic and some KV Amla Brahmi oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2014)

Will use Red Roobis again next wash day (Tuesday) and probably some Coffee.  House Blend (Gevalia)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

Used Coffee under Lee Stafford
Red Roobis Tea under DC'er(Steam)


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 2, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

Used: Mission Condition's Roobis & Rose Spruce Juice (Detangler/Refresher).  

I think I like it. rileypak  My Hair Detangled extremely well.

Too bad she didn't stay in the game long enough to figure things out.

ETA:  I will steep Marshmallow Root for next Wash Day.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 2, 2014)

> Used: Mission Condition's Roobis & Rose Spruce Juice (Detangler/Refresher).
> 
> I think I like it. rileypak  My Hair Detangled extremely well.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair  I was hoping the product would be a bust so I could maybe not get attached to it. I'm hoping it's just average for me so I won't be inclined to seek it out again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

rileypak said:


> *I was hoping the product would be a bust so I could maybe not get attached to it. I'm hoping it's just average for me so I won't be inclined to seek it out again.*


 
rileypak

I know.  So was I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2014)

Used: APB's Rosemary & Sage Pomade tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

Did a Hendigo Rx (More Indigo/Less Henna)
Did a Marshmallow Root Tea Rinse
Will use KeraVada Oil (Spirlulina, Sea Kelp, Tulsi etc)


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 6, 2014)

Just applied henna mixed with APB pumpkin & fennel oil (marshmallow clouds). 

I will leave this on for a few hours and rinse.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 6, 2014)

prepooing with homeade rosemary-basil infused coconut oil and ssi avocado condish...tea rinse later with marshmallow/horsetai/catnip/nettle


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2014)

I used Soultanicals Curl Detox before washing for 30 minutes. My hair felt great after. 

Thats got AV, ACV and all kinds of stuff in it. It doesn't have the best scent and looks like baby s**t


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yesterday I cowashed with Happy Nappy Honey's Knot in my Fro. It is a winner. My coils were popping.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> I used Soultanicals Curl Detox before washing for 30 minutes. My hair felt great after.
> 
> Thats got AV, ACV and all kinds of stuff in it. It doesn't have the best scent and *looks like baby s**t*



.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> Thats got AV, ACV and all kinds of stuff in it. *It doesn't have the best scent and looks like baby s**t*


 
Brownie518

.........


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> .......





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> .........




For real tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> *It doesn't have the best scent and looks like baby s**t*


 
Brownie518

ETA:  That IPN Pre-Rx looked exactly like this &.....that KBB secret weapon mess me, you & che bought.

It shoulda' stayed a Secret.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ETA:  That IPN Pre-Rx looked exactly like this &.....that KBB secret weapon mess me, you & che bought.
> 
> It shoulda' stayed a Secret.


IDareT'sHair

Yes!! It did...and yes it should have!!!  Sooooooo disappointing!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

@Brownie518

Yeah...that mess wasn't cheap either. Nasty stuff.

Hate to say it, but I miss IPN. 

Lawd...She use to dog me!...

I'm still holding on to my last Tealightful Shine Pomade *thank you*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

Brownie518

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

Steeped a Pot of: Slippery Elm for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2014)

Did a Nice Slippery Elm Tea Rinse.  Also used a little Black Coffee to rinse with too.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2014)

DC'd over coffee and a final tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2014)

Did a Black Coffee Rinse under my Hendigo.

Did a Slippery Elm Tea Rinse under my Deep Conditioner.

Will Steep either Marshmallow Root or Saw Palmetto for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will Steep either Marshmallow Root or Saw Palmetto for next wash day.*


 
Steeped a nice Pot of "Green Tea" for next Wash Day.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been very inconsistent with tea rinsing but think I will add it back into my regimen. Marshmallow root, burdock root & slippery elm are awesome.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2014)

I was supposed to refresh my methi seeds and maka powder, on August 21st, but I forgot. I just did it, I'll put the jars back outside in the sun when I leave the house in a few.  These oil infusion's  should be super potent when they come in the house for good,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2014)

Did a Coffee Rinse and also a Tea Rinse with Green Tea

ETA:  Will use Roobis & Rose Petal Detangler from Mission Condition.

After my Hair Dries maybe/probably KeraVada Sea Kelp & Spirulina


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 17, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2014)

Will Steep a Pot of Green tomorrow for next


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

Did a Black Coffee Rinse under my Lee Stafford
Did a Green Tea Rinse under my L.A.C.E. Bramhi Ayurvedic Deep Conditioner

Not sure what I''ll use after my Hair Dries -- maybe KV's Sea Kelp & Spirulina Oil


----------



## atlien11 (Sep 20, 2014)

I really want to try a tea rinse but I'm worried my scalp absorbing the caffeine. it makes me a little batty 

IDareT'sHair Sorry i didn't read this entire thread but are you applying this to just your strands (not sure that would do any good), or the scalp as well?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 20, 2014)

atlien11 said:


> I really want to try a tea rinse but I'm worried my scalp absorbing the caffeine. it makes me a little batty



Then try an herbal. I don't do caffeine either. I do nettle or lemongrass or rosemary.  Lots of options


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

@atlien11

I pour it over and massage in.

Like @DarkJoy said, you can always 'try' an herbal blend.

There are plenty Herbal Teas for growth, strength, shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

Steeping another Pot of Green - for next Wash Day.


----------



## atlien11 (Sep 20, 2014)

DarkJoy IDareT'sHair

Thank you Thank you!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 20, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for next weeks wash.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been spritzing my cornrows with Claudies tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Will Do a Pure Green Tea Rinse under my LACE Naturals Bramhi DC'er and massage in some KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil once my Hair Dries.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 23, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Used some 'homemade' Coffee Oil I made a while back. 

Soaking Coffee Beans in a small Crock Pot of EVCO. (It turned out well)


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 23, 2014)

Steeping tea for this weeks wash.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2014)

Sun-ACV naturelle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2014)

Used up my Home-made Coffee Oil. 

Will make some more when I buy some more Coffee.

I already have my EVCO ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2014)

Did a Green Tea Rinse.  Also, doing a super quick Hendigo for about 1 hour.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 27, 2014)

DC'd over coffee, did a tea rinse and final rinse with Claudie's Normalizing rinse and cold water.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 27, 2014)

Steeping tea for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2014)

Making some Coffee Oil in my Small Crock Pot (Coffee Grounds and Coconut Oil).

When it cools, I'll transfer it into a Jar and stick it in the Fridge to solidify.

Will use Slippery Elm under my DC'er tomorrow.

Not sure what I will Steep for next wash day? Probably Green Tea.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 30, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my blend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 1, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend (Fenugreek, Roibos, Nettle Leaf, Rosemary, Burdock Root, Peppermint).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2014)

Will do a Green Tea Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 3, 2014)

Used Claudies tea under SD mocha silk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

Green Tea Rinse


----------



## Ltown (Oct 5, 2014)

Tea rinse-burdock. Horsetail, peppermint.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2014)

Steeped my tea blend for this weeks cowash.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hibiscus tea with green tea, rosemary and burdock root.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2014)

@lenu80

This is an *active* Challenge. Are you interested in joining? 

You may join from October - December.

If you are interested please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 7, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my special blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2014)

Will Do:
Black Coffee
Green Tea
Rinses on Friday


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have not done a tea rinse in forever. I can't wait to get a TU so I can start back.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 9, 2014)

Will spritz Claudies tea on dry hair then slap Alter ego on top.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Will spritz Claudies tea on dry hair then slap Alter ego on top.



Babygrowth, do you use alter ego all over? I only use it on my ng. I might have used it all over once or twice early on in my hhj but I don't recall the results.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 10, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, do you use alter ego all over? I only use it on my ng. I might have used it all over once or twice early on in my hhj but I don't recall the results.



divachyk I used it all over and loved it. Great slip and my hair was silky soft and fluffy. Next time tho I will put it on my scalp/ng just to try something different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2014)

Will Do a Coffee Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will Do a Coffee Rinse tomorrow.*


 
Steaming now with a Black Coffee Rinse under my Deep Conditioner.

Will use Roobis & Rose Tea (Detangler) from Mission-Condition

*May* use KeraVada's Coffee Oil after my Hair Dries


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2014)

Doing a HOT with HNH's Coffee Caramel Brûlée & Keravada's coffee oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2014)

Will either use Slippery Elm or Green Tea next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Using: Green Tea this Wash Day and about 1/2 Cup of Coffee (Black/Medium Roast) under my DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Using: Green Tea this Wash Day and about 1/2 Cup of Coffee (Black/Medium Roast) under my DC'er*


 
Also used Slippery Elm


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 17, 2014)

Used Claudies tea


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Rozlewis

What you over there Steeping?

I might use either:

Marshmallow Root
Slippery Elm
Saw Palmetto
Green

Haven't decided?


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey IDareT'sHair

I steeped some Marshmallow Root, Rudock Root, Nettle Leaf, Peppermint, Fenugreek, and Catnip. This mixture agrees with my hair.

What did you decide?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> I steeped some Marshmallow Root, Rudock Root, Nettle Leaf, Peppermint, Fenugreek, and *Catnip*. This mixture agrees with my hair.
> 
> What did you decide?


 
Rozlewis

I looked at this (bolded).

I ended up brewing Rosemary Leaf and Burdock Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2014)

I have Rosemary Leaf and Sage ready to go next wash day.

Used Peppermint Pomade on Scalp (the Pomade Shop)


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2014)

DC 1hr with MC Honey Marshmallow mask..Applied Jakala coffeebutter pomade on my scalp..

This pomade melts like butter & you only need a little, very smooth.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2014)

I mixed Amla and Bhringaj powders with AVJ, EVCO, EVOO, and SM Manuka Honey Masque. I'm under a plastic cap fir 1 hour .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 25, 2014)

Steeping Fenugreek, Nettle Leaf, Burdock Root tea for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Will brew a Pot of Green & Black Tea(s) for next Wash Day.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2014)

I did a tea rinse today haven't in a while: horsetail, sage, burdock.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 26, 2014)

Defrosting some henna to put in tomorrow.  Following that with indigo. Way past time! The clays from trying mhm took out my jet black!


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 26, 2014)

Made an everything but the kitchen sink tea blend for my flaxseed gel.  Made a batch of  fenugreek tea for my bimonthly masks, I love that stuff! !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2014)

Will use: Black & Green Tea this weekend for my Tea Rinse and some Black Coffee.

I've also been using KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 31, 2014)

My henndigo treatment this time drastically decreased shed and broken hair by far.  I added somethings different: Sukesh Ayurveda powder from henna sooq, fenugreek powder and vatika oil.  I will never henndigo without these powders again!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2014)

Did a Black Tea/Green Tea/Black Coffee Rinse

Deep Conditioned with: LACE Bramhi Ayurvedic Rx.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 1, 2014)

Did a coffe rinse before DC'ing, a tea rinse after DC'ing, and a final AVC rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2014)

Will do a Black, Green Tea(s) & Coffee Rinses this wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

Brewed: Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm for next Wash Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2014)

Used: Jakeala Coffee Balm - Reminds me of Oyin's Pomades (Burnt Sugar & Sugar Berries).


----------



## Lita (Nov 9, 2014)

Washed SM jbco,J Monique Irish Moss Mask Coco 40min,rinse morrocon shine con,APB iced coffee pudding on length,Jakela coffee butter balm on scalp & not easily broken pomade on ends. 

*J Monique Irish moss & coco makes your hair very strong,its a nice treatment if you are having problems with shedding hair & it smells yummy too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 9, 2014)

today teas mix is horsetail, burdock, sage, moringa, catnip.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 9, 2014)

hey everyone, fell off the tea rinse wagon for a bit - trying to shorten wash days.  But I missed my catnip! 
Right now I'm focusing on more of a leave in by infusing teas on coconut oil, I finished all my 'homeade oils' I made this summer.
I'm thinking by infusing my favorite tea blends I can still get the benefits of rinsing, but longer term via a prepoo or precowash.
I've got catnip, nettle and rosemary in one bottle, lavender, hibiscus, horsetail and burdock, nettle, rosemary in another.
Also have a spray bottle of catnip and marshmallow with drops of lavender essential oil when I rebraid at night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2014)

Wenbev

Glad you see you back Ms. W-Bev. 

Those Homemade Infused Blends you made sounded wonderful.  

Glad you were able to finish them up.

Your Pre-Treatment Tea Combo's sound good too.

Keep Us posted on your Research.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 10, 2014)

thank you Ms T!
I can't wait to use the new prepoos!


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't posted in here in a while only because I haven't been doing tea rinses but.... 

I have been doing ACV rinses. I will do one tonight right after I rinse my DC out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2014)

Beamodel

Are you doing a Pre-Mix or your own Blend of ACV Rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2014)

Wash Day:

Will do black Coffee Rinse and a Tea Rinse (Marshmallow Root/Slippery Elm).

I've also been using: Garnier "Fall Fight" Conditioner as a Final Rinse that has Caffeine and Biotin.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 11, 2014)

My sister and niece have been experimenting so they made a nice rinse with sage, rosemary, acv, and black tea...left our hair soo soft.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Are you doing a Pre-Mix or your own Blend of ACV Rinse?



IDareT'sHair

My own blend. 
2 teaspoons of ACV to 8oz water


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2014)

I really need to order some bamboo.  Its seems to be my winter go to. And its so tasty


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Used: Marshallow Root & Slippery Elm Teas


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2014)

Been using a Rosemary Hair Crème.  Will do a Coffee, Tea Rinse over the weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 14, 2014)

Used Claudie's tea for a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2014)

Will do a Pre-Rx in the a.m. with: BlueRoze Beauty's Chai Tea Pre-Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Sitting here with: BlueRoze Chai Pre-Rx with KeraVada's Coffee Oil on top.

Will also do a Black Coffee Rinse & a Tea Rinse (Slippery Elm/Marshmallow Root)


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2014)

DC's over deep dark coffee.

Doing a tea rinse with Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, Marshmallow Root,, Burdock Root, and Fenugreek.

Last, a ACV rinse with cold water.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 15, 2014)

Buttering my scalp and twists with whipped shea mix over green/peppermint tea spritz. For the rest of the afternoon, I plan to baggy under a head wrap while running errands. When finished, I'll cowash with As I Am, do an ACV rinse, and then DC overnight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Steeped: Saw Palmetto for next Wash Day


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2014)

Steeping Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, Marshmallow Root,, Burdock Root, and Fenugreek for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Did a Black Coffee Rinse under my DC'er.with Breakfast Blend 

And KeraVada's  Kenyan Coffee Oil on Top & Then Steamed!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2014)

Used Jakeala coffee balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> *Used Jakeala coffee balm *


 
Babygrowth

So...You Like this Uh?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> So...You Like this Uh?



Yes. I like everything I've gotten from her so far. Its been a long time since I could say that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Slapped on: BlueRoze Beauty's Chai Hair Tea (Pre-Rx).

Will also do a Black Coffee Rinse and a Tea Rinse this Hair Session.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 21, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with Fenugreek, Nettle Leaf, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root, Rooibos tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Used Chai Tea Hair Rx this a.m. (BlueRoze)
Did a Saw Palmetto Rinse under my DC'er
Will Do a Black Coffee Rinse as a Final Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used Chai Tea Hair Rx this a.m. (BlueRoze)*
> *Did a Saw Palmetto Rinse under my DC'er*
> *Will Do a Black Coffee Rinse as a Final Rinse*


 
Will Repeat this on Wednesday (next wash day).

Will do the BlueRoze Chai Rx under my Wig at work, and then come home and finish it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

Steeped: Red Roobis & Hibiscus Teas for next week

Also, making a Coffee Pre-Rx Oil in my Mini Crock Pot with: EVOO, Flaxseed, Avocado, Black Seed, some ED JBCO and Costa Rican Dark Coffee.

When it cools, I will try to funnel it into a Pointy-Tipped Bottle.

Will use it as a Massage Oil before Co-Cleansing or Co-washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2014)

Spritzing: Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> After prepooing (safflower oil) and cowashing (VO5), I am now sitting under the bonnet DCing my hair with a homemade mix.
> 
> Will do ACV rinse afterward and then either twist+band or braid to dry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

What is your homemade mix?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule

This is an "Active" On-Going Challenge.  I respectfully request that you pm (convo) this member and ask her as not to interrupt the flow of our thread and this Challenge.

Thank You.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been using HTN Follicle Mist daily for 4 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> *I've been using HTN Follicle Mist daily for 4 days.*


 
xu93texas

Love, Love, Love this Stuff......  I've been hard on this too!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 24, 2014)

Steeping Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, Burdock Root and Fenugreek to use for my tea rinse tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Love, Love, Love this Stuff......  I've been hard on this too!



Girl, yes!!!  I add a few drops of peppermint and eucalyptus oils to the mix. It feels so soothing on my scalp after wearing a wig all day.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Lita said:


> Washed SM jbco,J Monique Irish Moss Mask Coco 40min,rinse morrocon shine con,APB iced coffee pudding on length,Jakela coffee butter balm on scalp & not easily broken pomade on ends.
> 
> *J Monique Irish moss & coco makes your hair very strong,its a nice treatment if you are having problems with shedding hair & it smells yummy too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

You're always discussing interesting products that sound yummy and enticing. Where are you purchasing these products from? Btw, you remind me of Aaliyah


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair: I am a newbie. Yes, it's active, therefore, can ask questions and post comments. Sorry, didn't know that was a forum no-no.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 24, 2014)

When I washed my hair over the weekend, I used acv. I truly love using this to close my cuticles


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ***Only requirement - No random posts PLEASE. If you have a question, please take advantage of the Search Function. Or....please pm a Member.***
> 
> *Thank you!*
> 
> *Let's Get Started!*


 
Leo24Rule

FYI:

This is an on-going Challenge.  If you wish to be added to the 2015 participants, please let me know I will be more than happy to add you to the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

Used Claudie's tea under a prepoo and used SM JBCO leave in which has ACV in it


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 25, 2014)

IDareT'sHair : Sure, I'd love to be added to the list of 2015 participants. Is that thread up already?


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 25, 2014)

Just finished a tea rinse with Claudie's Hair Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2014)

Leo24Rule

It will go up sometime next month and you'll be "mentioned".


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeped: Red Roobis & Hibiscus Teas for next week
> 
> Also, making a Coffee Pre-Rx Oil in my Mini Crock Pot with: EVOO, Flaxseed, Avocado, Black Seed, some ED JBCO and Costa Rican Dark Coffee.
> 
> ...



This sounds lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

Used: BlueRoze Beauty's Chai Hair Tea Pre-Rx under my wig while at work today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

DarkJoy

I added a little bit of Pure Neem Oil in there after I transferred it into a bottle.  

Surprisingly, the Neem did not overshadow the overall scent.

That Neem is some stanky stuff.  

I was a little apprehensive about adding Neem to it at first, because the mixture came out so good, I didn't want to ruin it with that stanky stuff.

#neemstanks


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 26, 2014)

Omg. Idk how you even survived opening that bottle of neem!  I gag every time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> *Omg. Idk how you even survived opening that bottle of neem! I gag every time *


 
DarkJoy

You know how fast I can blow skrait through some Oil. 

This one right here, I'll be having for a long, long time.

Same with Mustard Seed, Garlic and Blackseed Oil(s).  

One whiff and I can never bring myself to use any of these.

All of 'em Stanks to High Heaven.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 26, 2014)

Applied ACV as a final rinse with tonight's wash


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> You know how fast I can blow skrait through some Oil.
> 
> ...



Omg. Black seed too?! Say it ain't so. I was gonna buy the oil for hair and to take  internally for 2015.

Is it a neem like smell or.... worse?! *gulp*


----------



## Ltown (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeped: Red Roobis & Hibiscus Teas for next week
> 
> Also, making a Coffee Pre-Rx Oil in my Mini Crock Pot with: EVOO, Flaxseed, Avocado, Black Seed, some ED JBCO and Costa Rican Dark Coffee.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, Happy Thanksgiving!  You have become the mixtress of the year nice mixture. Co-worker brought dunkins coffee beans instead of ground to work so i grind them but kept some to make some coffee oil too don't have that many oils but whatever in the house will be used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> *Omg. Black seed too?! Say it ain't so. I was gonna buy the oil for hair and to take internally for 2015.*
> 
> *Is it a neem like smell or.... worse?! *gulp**


 
DarkJoy

Not funky like Neem, but it still has it's very own pungent scent. 

Almost like Corriander (sp) Seed or something.  Not Clove-y, but like a Tea Tree mixed with something herb-like.  

I can't wait until you buy/try so you can give me a description.  It's pricey too.



Ltown said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving! You have become the mixtress of the year nice mixture. Co-worker brought dunkins coffee beans instead of ground to work so i grind them but kept some to make some coffee oil too don't have that many oils but whatever in the house will be used.*


 
Ltown

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Ms. LT!

No...I ain't mixin' up much of nothin'.  No interest there.  

I know how to 'stay in my lane'.  I leave that Mixin' to the experts.

I mixed  Bold Black Coffee with Coconut Oil and it came out so good, I decided to make a more liquid-y oil for scalp massages.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 28, 2014)

Dc'd over coffe and did a final rinse with tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2014)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary (or Peppermint) Pomade in Hawaiian Plumeria.

Not sure which one.  If it's Rosemary or Peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2014)

Steeped: Red Roobis Tea

Used: Black Coffee and a combo of Red Roobis/Hibiscus today to Rinse & under DC'ing.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2014)

Got a fenugreek paste going. Will apply it later today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> *Got a fenugreek paste going. Will apply it later today.*


 
Beamodel

Did you buy the 'seeds' or are you making a Paste using Tea(s)?


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Did you buy the 'seeds' or are you making a Paste using Tea(s)?



IDareT'sHair

I have the powder and the tea. I'm using the powder this time though and letting to form into a paste. 

I used the powder only once before. This will be my second time.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 30, 2014)

Today: teas-black. Fenugreek , mornings, horsetail, burdock, sage.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2014)

Used Claudie's tea under my Darcy's mask.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2014)

Used acv oil mix after my DC session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

I used: Red Roobis Tea as a Tea Rinse and some KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Oil 

Steeped: Hibiscus & Marshmallow Root for next wash day.

I also pulled out my Hairveda Green Tea.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2014)

I DC with Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Hair Mask from BRB for 30 minutes.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

Massaging in: Hairveda's Green Tea


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 6, 2014)

doing well with steeping teas in my favorite oils. My favorite blend is nettle and lavender in coconut oil. 
Tonight I am doing a full strength henna as the henna glosses and quick hennas haven't been covering my grey hairs properly.
I mixed my black friday henna sooq jamila henna with black tea/nettle/rooibos/lavender tea and let it sit for 8hrs.  I added honey and a couple drops of patchouli essential oil (very calming).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> *doing well with steeping teas in my favorite oils. My favorite blend is nettle and lavender in coconut oil.
> Tonight I am doing a full strength henna as the henna glosses and quick hennas haven't been covering my grey hairs properly.
> I mixed my black friday henna sooq jamila henna with black tea/nettle/rooibos/lavender tea and let it sit for 8hrs.  I added honey and a couple drops of patchouli essential oil (very calming).*



Wenbev

All of this sounds nice!....


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2014)

Massaged in Jakeala coffee balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2014)

Using: Hairveda's Green Tea Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

Doing: a Hibiscus & Marshmallow Root Tea Rinse


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 9, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with Claudie's Hair Tea.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2014)

Will use Claudie's tea as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2014)

Ltown

That's what happens when people "Bump" the wrong Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2014)

Used: KeraVada's Indie Ultra


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 10, 2014)

I used Blue Roze Chai Hair Tea today. Loved it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I used Blue Roze Chai Hair Tea today. Loved it!


  what does it do? Sounds nice! Is it a moisturizing spritz?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2014)

Used: Liquid Gold's Java Bean Hair Butter.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

I haven't did a tea rinse in so long. Going to do one Sunday


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 11, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> what does it do? Sounds nice! Is it a moisturizing spritz?



It can be used as a pre-poo treatment or a final rinse out conditioner. It's supposed to help with shedding and breakage. It smells yummy and my hair was really soft afterwards. It's not a spritz. It comes in a jar and it's thick and creamy- like  conditioner.  I applied it to dry hair for 30 minutes under a plastic cap; then rinsed it out and cowashed my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2014)

Used: Red Roobis Tea for a Rinse

Getting ready to Steep: Green Tea for next Wash Days

Also used: HempAde (Mission:Condition)


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend (Roobis, Nettle Leaf, Catnip, Fenugreek, Burdock Root, Marshmallow Root).


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2014)

Will use Claudie's tea tonight


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 14, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

Steeped a Pot of Pure Green Tea for next wash day(s)


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2014)

I applied BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> *I applied BRB Chai Hair Tea.*



xu93texas

How are you using this?  I'm using it as a Pre-Rx.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  How are you using this?  I'm using it as a Pre-Rx.



Yes, I'm using it as a pre-poo treatment. I really like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I'm using it as a pre-poo treatment. *I really like it.*



xu93texas

So Do I! 

I'm also really liking M:C's TerraForma Pre-Rx.  Did you get any?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  So Do I!  I'm also really liking M:C's TerraForma Pre-Rx.  Did you get any?



Actually I haven't looked at this line. I will check it out.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  So Do I!  I'm also really liking M:C's TerraForma Pre-Rx.  Did you get any?



Double post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> *Actually I haven't looked at this line. I will check it out.*




xu93texas

They've temporarily closed and discontinued this line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2014)

Used Pure Green Tea Rinse.

Also using HempAde from Mission:Condition

I'm thinking about Steeping a Pot of Yerba Mate Tea.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2014)

DC'd over coffee and did a tea rinse using (Rooibos, Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf, Catnip, and Fenugreek).


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 21, 2014)

Think its time to henna.  I got gray roots.  Unacceptable! 

Out of indigo so I will do an indigo gloss (just made that  up!) after Xmas.  Finally found a store on the ground that carries it. #happydance!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello Ladies,
I used to use a bunch of powders but moved on to something else. My mom sent me a bunch of stuff I had at her house and said I'm tired of this stuff in my house please use it 

Now I have a jars of Fenugreek, Kalpi Tone, and Bhringraj and smaller bags of Shikakai,Marshmallow, Nettle, and Lemon Peel. I am trying to think of a regimen for the New Year that will allow me to use this stuff up. I dont want to buy more things. I am going to make tea from the fenugreek powder that I can spritz daily. I guess I can make a paste with the kalpi Tone? That still leave the Bringraj, Shikakai, etc. Any ideas would be appreciated. I have problems with my very fine hair breaking easily so these things many help in the new year.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2014)

Stepping my tea blend using Rooibos, Burdock Root, Carnip, Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root, Nettle Leaf and Slippery Elm. 

Planning to wash either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2014)

Did a Coffee Rinse under my Nexxus Emergencee.  Will Steam with a Green Tea Rinse under my Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2014)

DC'd over coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with Blue Roze Chai Hair Tea Treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend, Burdock Root, Catnip Nettle Leaf, Rooibos Leaf, Horsetail Grass, Fenugreek and marshmallow Root.

Getting ready of my next wash day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2014)

Mixed up my hendigo tonight and will apply in the morning.

Eta- i ended up putting it in tonight. Will wash out in morning


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 8, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend, Burdock Root, Catnip Nettle Leaf, Rooibos Leaf, Horsetail Grass, Fenugreek and marshmallow Root.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 8, 2015)

Pre-pooed with BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 24, 2015)

I used HV pH Rinse after my DC and I think I'm going to have to use that before DCing from now on. I think it made my hair a bit dry, which is unusual. I used to love that rinse.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Kicked off my MHM regi with an ACV rinse last night. Skipped the tea rinse this week to see if it is truly making a difference or if it's the regimen in general.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 17, 2015)

Did a tea rinse and my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2015)

Pulled my Tea out for tomorrow.  May also do a Coffee Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2015)

Using:
Rosemary Tea (straight up no chaser)


----------

